# Knitting Tea Party - 3rd February, 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 3rd February, Winter has finally arrived in South East England, it has been bitterly cold this week with tmperatures barely above freezing during the day and tyhere's a biting wind from the continent. A couple of flurries of snow this evening, but they're warning of several inches over the next day of so, it has an unfortunaye tendency to drift where I live. I'm looking forward to a quiet weekend, with no house party mayhem, I might even get some knitting done!

Closing my eyes and throwing darts at my wall atlas, it's 5:00p.m. in Chicago, 6:00p.m. in Toronto and midnight in Luxembourg in the heart of Europe. So a special hello to all those in or near any of those cities, a photo would be great. Wherever you are in the world, welcome to this week's Tea Party, lots of fun and friendly chat on a variety of non-contentious topics, over a cuppa and a cream cake!

The Chinese New Year celebrations end with the _Lantern Festival_ on Monday 6th, I hope you have lots of fun if you're going to any of the processions, it's 7:00a.m. on Saturday in Hong Kong, by the way. This is a great way to cook pork loin steaks and the salsa works well with them. I'm also posting two other Salsa receipts that go well with various dishes, I hope you enjoy them all.

*Chinese Five Spice Pork with Pepper Salsa* 
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
4 pork steaks, trimmed 
juice and grated zest of one lemon 
tsp Chinese five spice powder 
half red pepper, diced
half yellow pepper, diced 
half courgette (zucchini), peeled and diced 
1 green chilli, finely chopped

*Method:*

_For the Salsa:_
Mix together half of the lemon juice and the lemon zest together with the peppers, chilli and courgette in a small bowl, cover and leave to stand while you prepare the pork.

_For the Pork:_
_Pre-heat the grill to medium/high_

Drizzle half the lemon juice over the pork steaks and sprinkle with the Chinese five spices on both sides.

Grill the pork steaks for 12 to 15 minutes, turning once, or until they are cooked through. Serve with the pepper salsa spooned over the top.

*Pear Salsa*

*Ingredients:*
12 oz (350g) fresh ripe pears, peeled, de-seeded and chopped
8 oz (225g) tomatoes, de-seeded and chopped
4 mild chillis (about 3oz/85g), de-seeded and finely chopped
6 spring onions, chopped
1 green sweet pepper, de-seeded and chopped
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
1 tbs (15ml) lime juice
1 tbs (15ml) hot pepper sauce
1 tsp garlic salt
1 tbs fresh coriander, finely chopped
1 tbs fresh oregano, finely chopped

*Instructions:*
In a bowl, combine all ingredients except for the fresh herbs and mix well.

Refrigerate for at least one hour before mixing in the chopped herbs and serving.

_Note: If you are using dried herbs, re-hydrate a heaped teaspoon of each in a small dish with a tablespoon of tepid water and add them to the mixture before refrigeration. _

*Pineapple Salsa

Ingredients:*
4 oz/115g fresh pineapple, finely chopped
1 red chilli, seeded and finely chopped
1 tsp soft brown sugar
1 tsp soy sauce
1 tbsp chopped fresh coriander

*Method:*
Mix all the ingredients together. Cover and chill for at least half an hour before serving.

Hopefully one of these will appeal to you
Dave


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh dear, am I the first to respond this week? Dave, the recipe looks great. I'm cooking pork this weekend too - have a pot of chile verde simmering on the stove right now! I'll post the recipe shortly.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Oh dear, am I the first to respond this week? Dave, the recipe looks great. I'm cooking pork this weekend too - have a pot of chile verde simmering on the stove right now! I'll post the recipe shortly.


Hi there, I look forward to it. I was asked for a salsa, but I couldn't make up my mind which one I like best!

Dave


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

Here I am in Penang, and the last day of CNY is tomorrow, yet another public holiday, and fire crackers still going off at random. There must be a system but I am blowed if I can work out when is the right time for a fire cracker. They don't come in ones, but long strings and very noisy.

It looks as though I got out of England just in time, 3 days ago! I am here because I really hate being cold. However, one has one's knitting with one, (do you think the queen knits?) and it is great for jet lag and wakeful moments. And I carried it and a pair of small scissors in my hand luggage! Good luck to you all with the weather, I hope it doesn't get too bad and that everyone is properly prepared, grit wise, I think they are after last year. Janet xx
If you don't like noodles, give Penang a miss! They even have them for breakfast.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The pear salsa is sounding like the perfect salsa for me. I shall have to go back to the store and pick up some pears tomorrow. I would never have thought about matching up pears with tomatoes!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Dave,
The pineapple salsa looks especially good. Will certainly have to try it.
Are you expecting that snowy weather they are experiencing in Russia and Eastern Europe. We are having mild weather here and looks like my forsythia could bloom soon if it continues.
Our grandson, Christian, is here for a day or two to help my husband work on our patio. It looks like the weather will cooperate. So I will be feeding two hungry workers tomorrow. We are about to eat dinner here, have had chicken and veggies cooking in the slow cooker for several hours. Hope it tastes as good as it smells. Then my daughter dropped off dessert when she dropped Christian off. A chunk of my granddaughter's birthday cake, caramel flavoured. She didn't have it on the day, because it had only just been purchased and she prefers it frozen! I have tasted it like that and it is pretty good.
Sue


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

This is my first time with this recipe. I just tasted some and it's good, a little spicier than the recipe as written because I included a couple of big jalapeños and two pasillas among the chiles (as it turned out, I didn't have quite enough Anaheims in the fridge, so it's good we like food with a bit more zing).

CHILE VERDE FROM THE VALLEY OF THE SUN (from The Border Cookbook by Cheryl Alters Jamison and Bill Jamison) serves 6

2 1/2 pounds pork Boston butt, trimmed of fat and cut into 3/4" cubes
1 cup chicken stock
1 medium onion, chopped
6 garlic cloves, minced
Two 14 1/2 ounce cans Mexican-style stewed tomatoes, undrained (I used regular diced tomatoes, figuring my spicier chiles would make up the difference)
1 tsp. dried oregano
1 tsp. salt

In a large, heavy saucepan, combine the pork, 1/4 cup of the stock, the onion, and the garlic. Cook over medium heat, stirring often, until the liquid evaporates and the meat is browned, 20-25 minutes (mine never did really brown).

Add the remaining stock and scrape up any browned bits stickng to the bottom of the pan. Stir in the tomatoes, chiles, oregano, and salt. Reduce the heat to a simmer and cover the pan. Cook for 2 to 2 1/2 hours, stirring occasionally, until the meat is quite tender.

The chile can be served immediately, but the flavor improves with a day's refrigeration and reheating. Serve steaming hot in bowls.

***********************************************

That's the recipe from the book. I think I may stir in a can of pinto beans and serve it with rice, tortillas, and this cabbage salad adapted from the same cookbook, with quantities I prefer. I've made this one many times. The kids call it Nana's Mexican coleslaw.

ENSALADA DE COL 

5 c. shredded green cabbage
1 small red onion, sliced in thin rings and the rings halved
1 large carrot, grated
1 or 2 T. vegetable oil
1/4 c. vinegar, preferably white
1/2 tsp. fresh-ground black pepper
1/2 tsp. salt
pinch cayenne
1 tsp. sugar

Mix the cabbage, onion, and carrot together in a large bowl. Whisk all the other ingredients together in a small bowl, pour over the vegetables and toss. Refrigerate 30 minutes before serving.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, am I the first to respond this week? Dave, the recipe looks great. I'm cooking pork this weekend too - have a pot of chile verde simmering on the stove right now! I'll post the recipe shortly.
> ...


All the salsas sound great - hard to decide what to make first!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

These all sound delis. What one to try first?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, if we're all buying pineapples to grow, that salsa will be just the thing! He actually went for Football Food on the way home from work, and I haven't had a chance to check what he bought...probably nothing that was on the list I made when I thought we were shopping tomorrow!

I made the beer bread--I had a piece warm from the oven with some butter (okay, two pieces), and I like it! I don't think it would be good for pizza crust, though (I think the fellas will prefer their beer in the bottle and their pizza premade). Ah well. It is good, quick, and easy, so it goes into the notebook for another try sometime.

I have no idea what to make for supper tonight, though. :shock:

Well, I'll think of something--we haven't starved yet.

Today I tormented myself by going to Knit Picks and adding a bit more to my wish list...my birthday's still a ways away, but hey, a girl can be prepared, right? Heh.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Glad you are on top of things, Dave! I love the TP!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Hi Dave,
> The pineapple salsa looks especially good. Will certainly have to try it.
> Are you expecting that snowy weather they are experiencing in Russia and Eastern Europe. We are having mild weather here and looks like my forsythia could bloom soon if it continues.
> Sue


It isn't as cold as Serbia which was -30degC last night. But it's a very cold snap here and hasnt been much above 2degC all week, despite the sunshine. No gritters where I live, the roads have been treacherous with black ice in the morning.

I like the pear salsa too, just adjust the heat to taste.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Dave! I hope you are well this evening. The weather here continues to be quite warm for February. We've had lots of sunshine and yesterday opened up the windows to get good clean fresh air into the house. 

I have spoken for a knitting book on Amazon, the updated version of The Principles of Knitting. It will be shipped on Valentine's Day, which is the release date. I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi to all I am just over Half way done with the first of three baby afghans that I need to make for later this year. Today is my oldest neice's 16th birthday. Her sister's birthday is next Friday they are 2 years & 1 week apart in age. When they were younger people thought that they were twins.
Lisa


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Friday (Saturday-Australia)!
Great receipts Dave can't wait to try them. Yum!
It is a glorious sunny here in the Pacific Northwest. It has been windy here but love the sun! Hope everyone is off to a great weekend!
Sandy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

janetcribb said:


> Here I am in Penang, and the last day of CNY is tomorrow, yet another public holiday, and fire crackers still going off at random. There must be a system but I am blowed if I can work out when is the right time for a fire cracker. They don't come in ones, but long strings and very noisy.
> 
> It looks as though I got out of England just in time, 3 days ago! I am here because I really hate being cold. However, one has one's knitting with one, (do you think the queen knits?) and it is great for jet lag and wakeful moments. And I carried it and a pair of small scissors in my hand luggage! Good luck to you all with the weather, I hope it doesn't get too bad and that everyone is properly prepared, grit wise, I think they are after last year. Janet xx
> If you don't like noodles, give Penang a miss! They even have them for breakfast.


Enjoy the party, the Chinese are very keen on their strings of crackers, you've no option but to join in the celerations!

Dave


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

G'day, Dave, and all TPgoers. Love the pineapple salsa recipe, Dave: going to try that one. I have to tell you all about my most embarrassing moment this week (I usually have at least one every week!). I was pushing my trolley from the supermarket to where I KNEW I had parked the car, only to find a different car altogether in MY spot. With that sinking feeling and telling myself 'don't panic', I was about to head back into the store to ask them to contact the police, when I spied a familiar looking Corolla in the next lane over. You guessed it. So grateful I found it before the police were called! Wrote this little poem as a result. May be sung to the tune 'Crimond' if you are so inclined.
Of all the things that I have lost
I miss my mind the most.
I'm sure I used it recently,
Though I'm not one to boast.
I put my keys down somewhere safe,
They couldn't have gone far.
I haven't seen them in a month,
I wonder where they are.
My glasses, they are out of sight,
I want to read my book.
If I could see I'd find them soon,
I don't know where to look.
The shopping centre car park's full,
At last I find a space.
I'm sure I left it in row D,
It's gone without a trace.
Oh woe is me! for I'm undone,
I've nothing left at all.
Deserted by my memory,
Abandoned in the mall.
(A poet laureate I'm not, just coulnd't sleep, 'twas far too hot. So penned these lines some time to kill. I should have popped a sleeping pill!)
Hope this brings a smile. Have a great weekend.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi to everyone from AZ. Beautiful weather as usual. We are having stir fry tonight. I will try your recipe, Dave but will have to find a substitute for five spice powder--not a favorite here. Our favorite salsa is mango but I like the ingredients of the pineapple so will give it a go.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> G'day, Dave, and all TPgoers. Love the pineapple salsa recipe, Dave: going to try that one. I have to tell you all about my most embarrassing moment this week (I usually have at least one every week!). I was pushing my trolley from the supermarket to where I KNEW I had parked the car, only to find a different car altogether in MY spot. With that sinking feeling and telling myself 'don't panic', I was about to head back into the store to ask them to contact the police, when I spied a familiar looking Corolla in the next lane over. You guessed it. So grateful I found it before the police were called! Wrote this little poem as a result. May be sung to the tune 'Crimond' if you are so inclined.
> Of all the things that I have lost
> I miss my mind the most.
> I'm sure I used it recently,
> ...


Love it! I frequently see people walking up and down pressing the unlock utton as they try to find their car, I wonder whether the contents of their trolley bears any resemblence to the list they left on the kitchen table?

Dave


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Hi Dave, Your recipe sounds great so will copy to make soon. I am making a batch of short ribs ala osso buco. Some will go in the freezer for my son and SIL who just had their first baby last weekend. 
We're in suburban Chicago, so thanks for mentioning us. No snow here, only three storms this winter totalling 5-6" puny. Rain expected tonight I think. very weird weather. I will be knitting thru the Super bowl game. d


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello friends, making turkey burgers and grilled onions on wheat bagel thins and baked sweet potato fries. It is currently 47 degrees (F) here near O'Hare Airport and mostly cloudy with a mix of rain and snow forecast for Saturday. The temps are still listed as probable 40's so more likely rain, than snow. Dave, I have printed the recipes you listed today, love how they sound especially the pear salsa.


----------



## knitcrazymomof6 (Feb 9, 2011)

It is 6:40pm in cold Michigan (not much like winter though). I am making meatball subs for dinner. Friday is our "fun food night" usually homemade pizza or something like that. We eat our food and watch a movie together as a family.

My knitting week was good I finished a slouchy hat, and my first 2 color stranded knitting using a chart blue and yellow hat for my 9 year old son.

JoAnn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Althea said:


> G'day, Dave, and all TPgoers. Love the pineapple salsa recipe, Dave: going to try that one. I have to tell you all about my most embarrassing moment this week (I usually have at least one every week!). I was pushing my trolley from the supermarket to where I KNEW I had parked the car, only to find a different car altogether in MY spot. With that sinking feeling and telling myself 'don't panic', I was about to head back into the store to ask them to contact the police, when I spied a familiar looking Corolla in the next lane over. You guessed it. So grateful I found it before the police were called! Wrote this little poem as a result. May be sung to the tune 'Crimond' if you are so inclined.
> Of all the things that I have lost
> I miss my mind the most.
> I'm sure I used it recently,
> ...


This made me smile. I lost my truck recently & had to use the panic button. I had forgotten I had a loner car while mine was getting repaired.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Althea, That was good, you need to submit that for something, lol...
Perfect! 
Dave, thank you for hosting, Everybody, hope you all had a great week, good to see you all again, even though we were just here a little while ago. lol...
We are having left overs tonight and tomorrow night so that takes care of that. 
Roast on Sunday, because hubby needs roast beef for lunches. 
I am going to try the salsa receipts, especially the pineapple, mmm...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi to all I am just over Half way done with the first of three baby afghans that I need to make for later this year. Today is my oldest neice's 16th birthday. Her sister's birthday is next Friday they are 2 years & 1 week apart in age. When they were younger people thought that they were twins.
> Lisa


When my two oldest girls were small, one was undersized (the oldest) and the other was tall for her age; they are 16 months apart, and people always thought they were twins. Now they look very different from each other!

Althea, I relate...I almost always get lost in parking lots. The kids would always say, "Let's play find the car now" when they went shopping with me. When I go to the airport, I always write down my row/spot number in pencil on the lot ticket; otherwise, we'd be wandering around in the parking garage all night!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

wooo hooo page two. yesssss! hello Dave and tea party goers. hope you all had a good week. Dave i always wanted to ask if you got "fireball" dave from pinball games?


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave, leaving my shopping list at home is another party trick of mine. I start my list at the beginning of the week and keep adding to it as I get low on various items, or need ingredients for a new recipe. Try to only shop for groceries once a week, so if I leave my list at home I have to walk down every aisle in the hope that that will jog my memory. Works sometimes, not others. For anyone interested, it's 10.40 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide. Today is the first meeting of the year for the Knitting Guild (meets fortnightly on 1st & 3rd Saturday from around 12 noon to 4 pm). Looking forward to getting together with other knitters in person again. I'll check back on the TP tomorrow.


----------



## Florida Sue (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello everyone. My first time on Tea Party. I had eggplant with tomato sauce and cheese on top. Actually my homemade sauce. It was very good.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

hi everyone from the exciting home of the superbowl, indiana!!! it's not bad here, weather cooperating, very mild for this time of year. about an hour and a half from indy, but no desire to get closer than my tv. knitted a shawl on the ashton kal, ripped the whole thing out and started over, ran out of yarn on the last 5-7 rows. that's what i get when i lose the paper that comes with the skein. new yarn started, going great!!! no tinks !!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Florida Sue said:


> Hello everyone. My first time on Tea Party. I had eggplant with tomato sauce and cheese on top. Actually my homemade sauce. It was very good.


Yum! was this eggplant parmesan? Love!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So, supper turned out to be chicken and rice burritos with a little guacamole on the side. The dishes are washed and I'm wandering between projects now--practiced some Tunisian crochet but don't have a proper hook for it, so all I could do was short rows. I did find out the hooks don't cost much, so I plan to pick one up next shopping trip. It's something a little different. But I need to figure out what to start/work on now--I'm a little adrift after finishing the baby sweater. I still need two more, but I can't settle on a pattern. On Ravelry the other day, I did see this pattern for a shawl called Wingspan, which looks interesting--short rowing with a very cool effect. Maybe I'll read through that.

I must admit, though, after last week's tea party, I've been bitten by the gardening bug (sure, pun intended) and want to get out there, but I know it's not warm enough yet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I must admit, though, after last week's tea party, I've been bitten by the gardening bug (sure, pun intended) and want to get out there, but I know it's not warm enough yet.[/quote]

I have been wanting to get out in the garden as well. Definitely too cold here. I was thinking I could rune some of trees that have broken branches from the snow & ice.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

3rd page again! Gotta be watching for my buddy Dave and the Tea Party! Happy knitting everyone! Hope you had a great week. We had a chilly but beautiful sunny, winter day! Hope my family in Colorado are warm and not snowed in! They should all be knitting too!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi all: I whipped up some quacamole and some buttered popcorn. It's 6:30 Pm and has turned dark rather suddenly and I am beginning to feel cold although the house temp is 80degF. Oh Well!! I should be used to it now. Crochet, knitting and a good book all competing for my attention.
Wish I had a fluffy Sheltie to cuddle up to. Then I would know that I would be warm and loved. Mostly a good week. I need to go to bank and grocery store as I am out of coffee. Can't manage that.Addicted since childhood. Feeling reasonably well for me. Tomorrow KP duty. I shop
once every month or so and everything is pretty depleted. 
I ORDERED MY KNITPICK HARMONIES THIS AM!! Due to arrive Monday or Tues. Can't wait. I couldn't let the month progress as the money always seems to go for something else
This way they will be in hand. If someone has a pattern for the waterfall jacket. Please pm it to me as that will be my next project. Well so long for now will pick up again later. Every week the TP grows in length and reach.
Welcome to all the newbees, I am sure you will love this site. Everyone is so helpful and loving and really cares.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did see this pattern for a shawl called Wingspan, which looks interesting--short rowing with a very cool effect. Maybe I'll read through that.
> 
> Too funny, just yesterday I got a notification that a LYS near me is doing a class on Wingspan, and another KPer and I are joining up. It's just a one-day class but when I saw that pattern, I just knew I had to make it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, good evening, you outdid yourself with all the recipes. I like pineapple in any shape or form so will try the pinepple salsa, but not this weekend. Already did my weekend food shopping.

Planning to make chili tomorrow and stuffed shells for Sunday's dinner.

Picked up seven books at the library today so plan to spend some time looking them over. Two of them have to do with knitting. Also, bought a used book titled "Psycho Kitty" to see if we can figure out this kitten of ours. She's the strangest kitten we've ever had--tries to climb walls!!

Exciting weekend coming up -- Super Bowl fever!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I must admit, though, after last week's tea party, I've been bitten by the gardening bug (sure, pun intended) and want to get out there, but I know it's not warm enough yet.


I have been wanting to get out in the garden as well. Definitely too cold here. I was thinking I could rune some of trees that have broken branches from the snow & ice.[/quote]

I got a friendship gift today, my best friend bought me a new tiller!! I am so excited, I had a small garden last year, it did so well was hoping to be able to add space but really needed a tiller. So will be plotting and planning space and which and what to plant very soon!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> If someone has a pattern for the waterfall jacket. Please pm it to me as that will be my next project. Well so long for now will pick up again later. Every week the TP grows in length and reach.
> Welcome to all the newbees, I am sure you will love this site. Everyone is so helpful and loving and really cares.
> Marlark Marge.


I dont believe the waterfall jacket or vest is a free pattern yet. They are still all copyrighted and so need to be paid for. I found one on Annies Attic that you may want to take a look at. I did do a search on the web for you but could not find a free pattern. Here is the link. http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=85830


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > G'day, Dave, and all TPgoers. Love the pineapple salsa recipe, Dave: going to try that one. I have to tell you all about my most embarrassing moment this week (I usually have at least one every week!). I was pushing my trolley from the supermarket to where I KNEW I had parked the car, only to find a different car altogether in MY spot. With that sinking feeling and telling myself 'don't panic', I was about to head back into the store to ask them to contact the police, when I spied a familiar looking Corolla in the next lane over. You guessed it. So grateful I found it before the police were called! Wrote this little poem as a result. May be sung to the tune 'Crimond' if you are so inclined.
> ...


This is a story from a friend of mine. She flew to Sydney for the day and was getting back in time to be able to have a nice dinner out with her husband. She got back to Brisbane and her husband was waiting at the airport to meet her. They walked out the terminal to the car park. He went to where he thought the car was. No car. She starts quizzing him about which way did he come in - is he sure this is the car park. Not sure. So they started walking and walking and walking. She has high heels on because of the meeting in Sydney and it is pouring with rain. Absolutly bucketing down. She keeps saying we have to ask for assistance. He is standing firm on no help. In the end she sees a police car and asks them to drive around and look for their car. They are back in no time. The car was found in the short term parking area which is right outside the door they walked out of the terminal. They were saturated, her shoes were ruined, feet sore and the restaurant was closed. I saw her a week after this happened and she still was not happy.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Althea said:


> I was pushing my trolley from the supermarket to where I KNEW I had parked the car, only to find a different car altogether in MY spot. With that sinking feeling and telling myself 'don't panic', I was about to head back into the store to ask them to contact the police, when I spied a familiar looking Corolla in the next lane over. You guessed it. So grateful I found it before the police were called!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Lately I've had trouble getting the key out of the ignition of my van. I figure the ignition switch is dying, so I quit taking the key out. Nobody is going to steal that old thing. So there's one key in the ignition and another on my keyring. Recently I came out of the grocery store and went over to my van and tried to open the back end. What?!? My KEY won't turn? This is worse than I thought. I tried several times and then it hit me that even my van is not as dirty as the one I had my key in. I looked over about four spaces and there sat my van. Oooops. They were the same model and same color and it was raining a little bit. Who could blame me? The key is still in the ignition if any of you are longing for a '93 Caravan that only hits reverse on the good days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

althea - what a great poem - you could be describing me. lol

sam



Althea said:


> G'day, Dave, and all TPgoers. Love the pineapple salsa recipe, Dave: going to try that one. I have to tell you all about my most embarrassing moment this week (I usually have at least one every week!). I was pushing my trolley from the supermarket to where I KNEW I had parked the car, only to find a different car altogether in MY spot. With that sinking feeling and telling myself 'don't panic', I was about to head back into the store to ask them to contact the police, when I spied a familiar looking Corolla in the next lane over. You guessed it. So grateful I found it before the police were called! Wrote this little poem as a result. May be sung to the tune 'Crimond' if you are so inclined.
> Of all the things that I have lost
> I miss my mind the most.
> I'm sure I used it recently,
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

florida sue - welcome to the tea party - hope we hear from you often - maybe you will have a favorite recipe to share one of these times. in case you haven't noticed we discuss food a great deal. wonder when we have time to knit. lol

sam



Florida Sue said:


> Hello everyone. My first time on Tea Party. I had eggplant with tomato sauce and cheese on top. Actually my homemade sauce. It was very good.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

After all our rain, it is a glorious day. Quite hot in Penrith as it is in the valley. I went there shopping but was glad to get home. Love the recipes and will have to try them.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My two beautiful neices are the ones in my avitar. The one in the pink cowgirl hat is the 14 year old. The short one is the 16 year old & she makes sure when she tells you how tall she is that she adds the half inch she is 5'1.5 " tall.
Lisa


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi: Wannabear I once parked my 1989 Caravan with woodenlike sides in black at a very huge parking lot at what is supposed to be the largest mall under one roof in the US. I noted the aisle and the markers around and off to do my shopping. When I returned I went in the aisle I thought I was parked in, put my key in the door, opened the door and inserted key in the ignition. The van was pretty new then. The van wouldn't start and the key wouldn't turn.
It was then that I looked around and the items in the car
were not mine. The interior was the same red interior as mine-BUT IT WAS NOT MY VAN!!! I was so embarassed, I furtively locked the van back up and went off to find mine.

Another time I went to that same mall and parked my car, noting that I was at the entrance of Macy's store. I entered through Macy's and into the interior of the mall, I walked and walked and walked looking for a particular store. When I found the store I was exhausted it was the end
of the day and I was preparing to leave for a trip out of state. Upon finishing I entered the interior of the mall and before long came upon Macy"s exited out into the parking lot and could not find my car. I looked and looked and looked, finally located a guard in one of those golf cart affairs and asked for help. He calle a supervisor and the man came and asked me where I parked the car I told him all the landmarks I had noted and he laughed. It seems there are two Macy's with 2 separate entrances under the same roof so he drove me to my car and I returned home exhausted x3, but laughing still. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> Hi Dave, Your recipe sounds great so will copy to make soon. I am making a batch of short ribs ala osso buco. Some will go in the freezer for my son and SIL who just had their first baby last weekend.
> We're in suburban Chicago, so thanks for mentioning us. No snow here, only three storms this winter totalling 5-6" puny. Rain expected tonight I think. very weird weather. I will be knitting thru the Super bowl game. d


I love Chicago, fantastic architecture and some really cool bars.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Glad you are on top of things, Dave! I love the TP!


Hi there! Not sure if I was really on top of things last night, I felt totally exhausted all of a sudden. I had a busy(ish) day, I needed to get to the shops and I also prepared the fruit to make another twelve pounds of marmalade, that's a lot of fruit to finely slice by hand, but they were only 60p/lb (95usc) in the market!

I also had to make up a batch of the _Pineapple Salsa_ to check the proportions, I tested it out on _The Lad_ and his best friend, when they arrived home for the weekend, they said it went very well with their grilled gammon and eggs for dinner. I'm not sure whether there's a worldwide glut of pineapples at the moment, but they're only 50p (79usc) each in Berwick Street Market in Soho, London.

Much refreshed, after seven hours sleep.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

knitcrazymomof6 said:


> It is 6:40pm in cold Michigan (not much like winter though). I am making meatball subs for dinner. Friday is our "fun food night" usually homemade pizza or something like that. We eat our food and watch a movie together as a family.
> 
> My knitting week was good I finished a slouchy hat, and my first 2 color stranded knitting using a chart blue and yellow hat for my 9 year old son.
> 
> JoAnn


Glad you've had fun knitting, it's certainly the weather for it! Charts are definitely the way to go for colour-work, I find it much easier to see what I'm doing!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, good evening, you outdid yourself with all the recipes. I like pineapple in any shape or form so will try the pinepple salsa, but not this weekend. Already did my weekend food shopping.
> 
> Planning to make chili tomorrow and stuffed shells for Sunday's dinner.
> 
> ...


Glad you like the receipts, you can adjust the amount of chilli to taste. I find green peppers give me indigestion, I usually substitute them for another colour. I picked up some great Romero peppers in the market, 6 for £2 (US$3.16). I'll set the boys to work making sweet pepper jelly, a favourite with them and their friends, they can take a couple of jars to school on Monday for the larder in their house.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> wooo hooo page two. yesssss! hello Dave and tea party goers. hope you all had a good week. Dave i always wanted to ask if you got "fireball" dave from pinball games?


_Fireball_ refers to my hair which I always have a bright ginger.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Florida Sue said:


> Hello everyone. My first time on Tea Party. I had eggplant with tomato sauce and cheese on top. Actually my homemade sauce. It was very good.


Welcome to the Tea Party, hope you enjoy yourself!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The pear salsa is sounding like the perfect salsa for me. I shall have to go back to the store and pick up some pears tomorrow. I would never have thought about matching up pears with tomatoes!


They go surprisingly well together, tell me what you make of the combination when you try it, I think it's a nice balance.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The boys have just returned from the bakery run, the roads are all un-gritted and a car is 'improbably parked' inside a bus shelter impaled on the seat! Where we are on a hill above London it's -6degC (21degF) although I see it did fall as low as -9degC (16degF) last night. 

No snow here yet, just a very heavy frost, it's expected to hover around freezing all day and start snowing at dusk. Snow on ice on untreated roads and pavements, lovely!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The boys have just returned from the bakery run, the roads are all un-gritted and a car is 'improbably parked' inside a bus shelter impaled on the seat! Where we are on a hill above London it's -6degC (21degF) although I see it did fall as low as -9degC (16degF) last night.
> 
> No snow here yet, just a very heavy frost, it's expected to hover around freezing all day and start snowing at dusk. Snow on ice on untreated roads and pavements, lovely!
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave and everyone! it is kind of nice to be just page 4. Someone local has just let off a few firecrackers, so I guess they are celebrating the Chinese New Year.

Down under it is all Rugby Sevens, and how well Tonga played, this weekend. Apparently our summer is coming to a sudden end, but we will see. Variety is the way of our weather. 
intending to work on feather and fan dish cloths for a day or two, now I have located my pure cotton, my knitting buddy Audrey very kindly has given me a packet of marker rings. Audrey and her daughters go shopping and exploring on a Saturday, We do have markets, but it is better to get there by car. this weekend we mark Waitangi Day, in celebration of the Treaty between the Maori, and the representatives of Queen Victoria. Often a time for controversial political issues, which of course the media love.
KP has really got my knitting needles flying again, it has been great, and people are so kind.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thursday morning when I drove to work, we had a London fog day! I could barely see the cars in front of me!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thursday morning when I drove to work, we had a London fog day! I could barely see the cars in front of me!


I remember those from my childhood, but now we just get mist in London, although it can hang quite heavily.

9:30 and it's still only 27degF, I'm staying indoors to-day!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I remember those from my childhood, but now we just get mist in London, although it can hang quite heavily.

9:30 and it's still only 27degF, I'm staying indoors to-day!

Dave[/quote]

We don't get a lot of fog, but this was very heavy. If it had been night, it would have been very eerie!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Having sent you all to the fruiterers for a pound of pears, I'd better give you a suggestion for the one left over after you've made the salsa!

*Pear Pudding

Ingredients:*

_For the Pear:_
1/2 oz (15g) butter
1 tbs caster sugar _(US=superfine sugar)_
pinch ground cinnamon
2 tbs honey
1 pear, peeled and sliced

_For the batter mix:_
2 oz (55g) caster sugar
4 oz (115g) self-raising flour
2 large eggs
1 fl. oz (30ml) milk

*Method:*
_Preheat the oven to 220degC/425degF/Regulo 7_

Heat the butter in a pan and once melted, add the sugar, cinnamon and honey. Heat for one minute before adding the pear slices and cook to soften.

_Meanwhile:_

Whisk together the caster sugar, flour, eggs and milk in a bowl to combine.

Pour the mixture over the pears in the pan and transfer to the oven. Bake for 10-12 minutes, or until the surface is golden and springy to the touch.

Turn out and serve with hot custard.

_Note: If you don't have an oven-proof pan, tip them into a 7-inch tin lined with well-buttered paper._

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

It's 4:40am I've been up all night. Someone sing me a lullaby, even took a sleeping pill. At least I'm up to date at the TP. Going to try one more time. If I don't make it this time am going to get up and knit.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The boys have just returned from the bakery run, the roads are all un-gritted and a car is 'improbably parked' inside a bus shelter impaled on the seat! Where we are on a hill above London it's -6degC (21degF) although I see it did fall as low as -9degC (16degF) last night.
> 
> No snow here yet, just a very heavy frost, it's expected to hover around freezing all day and start snowing at dusk. Snow on ice on untreated roads and pavements, lovely!
> 
> Dave


It is blowing a gale here and torrential rain, I wish I had some 'boys' to go to the village shops for the newspaper, our small shops don't run to freshly made croissants just the prepack kind - not a fan - I have just made do with toast and homemade marmalade. I rarely make anything like marmalade as it would take forever to get through but a dear friend always gives me a pot of her homemade, just delicious. Looks like a day for indoors, once I brave the rain and wind for a newspaper, knitting, reading and having a lazy day. I am dogsitting a gorgeous long haired daschund called Solway. He comes to me regularly and is good company, he is elderly with a few medical problems and is also stone deaf. he watches you intently and is good at understanding hand signals. I still speak to him even though he is deaf and I am positive he can lip read !! He will spend the half the day sitting on my lap and the other half on the small table at the side of my chair looking out of the window. I must be mad I clear the table specially for him and put a cushion on it so he is comfortable lol I don't have pets of my own anymore but have regular visits from dogs and cats when their owners are away. They are lovely company and I really enjoy having them - without the worry of vet bills -
I hope every one stays warm/cool wherever you are and have a lovely weekend


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> It's 4:40am I've been up all night. Someone sing me a lullaby, even took a sleeping pill. At least I'm up to date at the TP. Going to try one more time. If I don't make it this time am going to get up and knit.


Dear LadyRN49- bin there, done that! We are only11.22p.m., and already I am wondering if it's going to be another night for the knitting pins! Hope it is MUCH later in the morning when you read this!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello to everybody. I think Dave's going to get a bit more snow than we will down here on the coast, but it is cold. I'm planning to send my DP out for the shopping with instructions to pick out a good pineapple for eating & growing on. I think I'll try to grow more things later, after we come back from the short hol I'm determined to have.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The boys have just returned from the bakery run, the roads are all un-gritted and a car is 'improbably parked' inside a bus shelter impaled on the seat! Where we are on a hill above London it's -6degC (21degF) although I see it did fall as low as -9degC (16degF) last night.
> ...


Dear dollyclaire, you probably have much the same as my cousins in Strontian, last time I phoned them they were in the middle of a black out, this was a couple of months ago. I can imagine the sort of little shop you may have, having had 'village shops' on my 'to do' list. A pat from down under for your little friend. My old mutt is snoring gently beside me. The pup is sprawled out in the front room. The local fireworks seem to have fizzed out. What a good idea you have still to have a pet, from time to time!...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone. It's 9.35am here and very cold and rainy. Not got a lot of time this morning as I'm expecting my college 'girls' (I'm the only one without a bus pass now, and that'll happen later this year!)to arrive for a visit and I've still got some housework to do before they arrive. Got news this morning that my niece had a wee boy (8lb 12oz) and she's calling him Blair Andrew.  Love the recipes Dave, must try the pineapple salsa, sounds yummy.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi everyone. It's 9.35am here and very cold and rainy. Not got a lot of time this morning as I'm expecting my college 'girls' (I'm the only one without a bus pass now, and that'll happen later this year!)to arrive for a visit and I've still got some housework to do before they arrive. Got news this morning that my niece had a wee boy (8lb 12oz) and she's calling him Blair Andrew.  Love the recipes Dave, must try the pineapple salsa, sounds yummy.


What a lovely name for the new baby, enjoy your visit from your 'college girls' and remember that it is you they are coming to see and not the house lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. It's 9.35am here and very cold and rainy. Not got a lot of time this morning as I'm expecting my college 'girls' (I'm the only one without a bus pass now, and that'll happen later this year!)to arrive for a visit and I've still got some housework to do before they arrive. Got news this morning that my niece had a wee boy (8lb 12oz) and she's calling him Blair Andrew.  Love the recipes Dave, must try the pineapple salsa, sounds yummy.
> ...


Just as well!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, It's pouring cats and dogs outside, lightening and some thunder. It's been raining all night, I usually sleep well when it pours but I've been up for the last hour and a half trying to go back to sleep so I guess it's just as well to get up. Insomnia seems to be popular with us KPers.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Good Morning Fireball Dave! It is 5:00AM on Saturday Feb 4th here in Loves Park, IL. We are about one hour west of Chicago, and about 10 miles from the Wisconsin border. A bit cold this morning,suppose to either rain or little snow today. I agree with you-time to stay in and knit. I wanted to ask you if you were the one who back at the beginning of January put a receipe for a stuffed tomato with egg . If so would you repost it? I was getting a new printer and was not able to get it copied before I deleted it. Thanks. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: That is funny.
good for a morning laugh to start my day off to a good start.That's as bad as I was telling someone the other morning schools were closing,etc.The weather outside was not bad at all. Later I realized I was watching a previously recorded program from a day when the weather was calling for large snow!!! Boy, did we get a good laugh out of that one! Have a great weekend.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol'sgifts said:


> Good Morning Fireball Dave! It is 5:00AM on Saturday Feb 4th here in Loves Park, IL. We are about one hour west of Chicago, and about 10 miles from the Wisconsin border. A bit cold this morning,suppose to either rain or little snow today. I agree with you-time to stay in and knit. I wanted to ask you if you were the one who back at the beginning of January put a receipe for a stuffed tomato with egg . If so would you repost it? I was getting a new printer and was not able to get it copied before I deleted it. Thanks. Have a wonderful weekend.


Good Morning!

Hopefully this is the one you mean:

*Russian Helmets*
_Preheat oven to 325degF/160degC/Regulo3_

*Ingredients:*
4 eggs
4 medium-sized tomatoes
2 tsp red wine vinegar
2 tbsp butter
Salt and Pepper

*Method:*
Cut the the top off each tomato and scoop out the pulp & seeds. Sprinkle into each tomato a 1/2 tspn of vinegar. Break one egg into each tomato.

Place in lightly buttered ramekins and bake until the eggs are set to your liking.

Remove from the oven and sprinkle with salt and pepper and a small knob of butter.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Good morning 1Artist! This has been acrazy winter hasn't it? Miss the snow, but can do with the cold wind. Enjoy your weekend knitting.I plan on the same.I want to finish a dishcloth-Ramen Noodle one-that I got from the forum(Tennessee)


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Thank you so much-that is the one! It sounds delicious. Will try it this weekend. Have fun and stay warm this weekend! It's Super Bowl Weekend, but I will be winning with the knitting projects!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thursday morning when I drove to work, we had a London fog day! I could barely see the cars in front of me!


Yeah, we did too! didn't clear up til after noon! School was on a 2 hr delay


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol'sgifts said:


> :lol: Thank you so much-that is the one! It sounds delicious. Will try it this weekend. Have fun and stay warm this weekend! It's Super Bowl Weekend, but I will be winning with the knitting projects!


Hope you enjoy them, you can speed things up by cooking them at a higher temperature, but I think the longer cooking lets the flavours mingle.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Fireball Dave! I wrote the Pear Pudding receipe down. It sounds really good! :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Good morning from Orange County, California where it is supposed to reach 78 degrees and we need the rain. Dave, your recipes sound delicious! We love mango salsa as well chopping up serrano chiles to give it a kick. Speaking of kick tomorrow is Super Bowl Sunday and all those salsas sound wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > wooo hooo page two. yesssss! hello Dave and tea party goers. hope you all had a good week. Dave i always wanted to ask if you got "fireball" dave from pinball games?
> ...


thanks dave, i have always wondered. it is 7:15 am on saturday morning and for somereason i have gottenstuck working. the open shift no less. :thumbdown:

it is a beautiful morning, not very cold out.

i came in early so i could check out the tea party in peace and quiet. we don't open for another hour and forty five minutes.

think my next project will be a cowl. spent some time looking through patterns yesterday. have a whole bunch of potato chip scarves to finish first. 12 yr old niece got one and nowmost of her friends have requested one as well. told them to buy the yarn and i will make it.

have to get the bread baking. wouldn't be subway without the bread for the subs. take care all and see you later. check back after work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish I had your receipe yesterday when I had a pork steak for my evening meal.

Once in awhile my daughter and son-in-law pick me up and take me out to eat wings at a local eatery that's famous for making the best in our area and we all share a couple appetizers with wings and beers. I love to cook and had been trying to make some tasty wings by dreaming up my own method and trying to imitate their flavors. I did fairly well but when I used your recipe a couple days ago, they raved about them and said I have to make them for the rest of the family when we gather at the next holiday. I have a bag of 8 in my freezer, ready for another meal for myself and I also made the broth.

One ingredient I had trouble finding was the garlic GRANULES. I have garlic POWDER so I used it. Are they one and the same?

Thanks again!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Wow! Good morning from Orange County, California where it is supposed to reach 78 degrees and we need the rain. Dave, your recipes sound delicious! We love mango salsa as well chopping up serrano chiles to give it a kick. Speaking of kick tomorrow is Super Bowl Sunday and all those salsas sound wonderful! :thumbup:


For a dip with a spicy kick, try this:

*Easy Fireball Dipping Sauce*

6 oz (170g) mayonnaise
2 oz (55g) hot chilli sauce such as Tunisian Harissa 
2 tsp (10ml) lime juice
1 tsp honey

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Everything just in time for SUPERBOWL....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Formica said:


> I wish I had your receipe yesterday when I had a pork steak for my evening meal.
> 
> Once in awhile my daughter and son-in-law pick me up and take me out to eat wings at a local eatery that's famous for making the best in our area and we all share a couple appetizers with wings and beers. I love to cook and had been trying to make some tasty wings by dreaming up my own method and trying to imitate their flavors. I did fairly well but when I used your recipe a couple days ago, they raved about them and said I have to make them for the rest of the family when we gather at the next holiday. I have a bag of 8 in my freezer, ready for another meal for myself and I also made the broth.
> 
> ...


Glad they like them, I've been tinkering with the mix for years, I'm finally happy with the balance. Yes garlic granules are the same thing, I use one slightly coarser than garlic salt, but it's the taste you're after.

Dave


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

You didn't include chilis in the chili verde recipe. I know one does to one's own taste but I'd like to know what kind, please.

Thanks and I know I'm going to love your slaw recipe!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

So many people up and at 'em so early!! CA what are you doing up at 3:15? I'm on my way for some blood work and thought I would check in while I wait for my ride (and my hair to dry!). The recipes sound great and when I get back I will print them out. My husband will want to try them!!! He's the better cook. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

The pear pudding sounds yummy. I'll have to try it. It's interesting how you describe near freezing weather as cold. We've had a winter of mostly near or above freezing temperatures and consider it very warm. I guess everything is relative. I plan to spend time this weekend working on a shrug for my daugher-in-law's birthday. I'm using hand painted yarn in blue and green teals and purple. When completed, it will be embellished with a matching hand painted silk scarf intertwined up the front and around the neck of the shrug. 
Thanks for all the recipes. They're always great.


----------



## Dornar (Oct 18, 2011)

8am Atlanta time, eggs and english muffins for breakfast. 

Am getting over a cold generously shared by my daughter's son which I proceeded to share with my son's two sons here in this house. 

I set out in January to make a round of hooded sweaters for all four grand kids (3 boys and a girl). The girl loves hats, so I modified the pattern to make a little stand up collar for her sweater (heather grey with light pink accents) and then made her the Esme hat from ravelry. 

I have finish two of the boy's sweaters - cherry red for one and cape cod blue for the other. My DIL opted for another cape cod blue for the last one and I now have started his. 

I have a duster sweater in black in mind to finish off the plans for February's work in progress. It will be a nice change to make a large project and have it be for ME!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave
I also had to make up a batch of the [i said:


> Pineapple Salsa[/i] to check the proportions, I tested it out on _The Lad_ and his best friend, when they arrived home for the weekend, they said it went very well with their grilled gammon and eggs for dinner. I'm not sure whether there's a worldwide glut of pineapples at the moment, but they're only 50p (79usc) each in Berwick Street Market in Soho, London.
> Dave


Can't believe the inexpensive prices for fresh fruit, especially the pineapples.
I went to the internet to find out what 'gammon' was. While looking, I found this site that has some receipts that sound delish: http://www.thepigsite.com/recipes/
Thanks for the salsa receipts. I'm going to look for a pineapple today on my trip the the Palaces of Hell.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Dave and Everyone,

It has been raining all night here in the Kansas City metro area. I have my Sheltie at my side and a nice cozy blanket. I have been laughing reading the posts and reading about all these delicious recipes. I am getting hungry by the minute, lol!! It is Saturday morning around 8:00 am. Tomorrow we will be going to a Super Bowl party, and the big decision of what to take? I may try one of your recipes. I have been knitting a little and ripping out a little, lol! I have been knitting on the Ashton Shawlette. Thanks Dave for the recipes! ;0)


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Those fruit prices are indeed better than what I'm used to seeing. Somebody want to give me a quick course in economics? At least some things are grown here in the US.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Hi Dave! I hope you are well this evening. The weather here continues to be quite warm for February. We've had lots of sunshine and yesterday opened up the windows to get good clean fresh air into the house.
> 
> I have spoken for a knitting book on Amazon, the updated version of The Principles of Knitting. It will be shipped on Valentine's Day, which is the release date. I look forward to seeing it!


I've put in an order for the updated Principles of Knitting, too! I ordered it from Schoolhouse Press. Didn't know when the release date was, but am thrilled to know it's only a couple of weeks off. And Valentine's Day--what could be more apt? I'm really looking forward to getting this book. It may be one of those knitting books that I actually read huge chunks of--or the whole thing.

Happy Tea Party, everyone!

Hazel, wishing it'd be COLD here; the weather is abnormally warm, which makes me dread what the summer will be like


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> This is my first time with this recipe. I just tasted some and it's good, a little spicier than the recipe as written because I included a couple of big jalapeños and two pasillas among the chiles (as it turned out, I didn't have quite enough Anaheims in the fridge, so it's good we like food with a bit more zing).
> 
> CHILE VERDE FROM THE VALLEY OF THE SUN (from The Border Cookbook by Cheryl Alters Jamison and Bill Jamison) serves 6
> 
> ...


Sound like great recipes I love the green cabbage salsa will def try that Jan


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > wooo hooo page two. yesssss! hello Dave and tea party goers. hope you all had a good week. Dave i always wanted to ask if you got "fireball" dave from pinball games?
> ...


Wow, I didn't expect that answer changes the pic in my head.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes Dave. Just cooked a pork butt in the slow cooker last week. I added a bottle of root beer as a cooking liquid per a recipe I found. When it was falling apart, I drained and shred it to use with bar-b-que sauce. It was pretty good and some in the freezer now.

It says it is 39 degrees this morning here in Las Vegas, Nevada, US but feels like 33 because of the humidity. These old bones prefer warmer and drier weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Hello to everybody. I think Dave's going to get a bit more snow than we will down here on the coast, but it is cold. I'm planning to send my DP out for the shopping with instructions to pick out a good pineapple for eating & growing on. I think I'll try to grow more things later, after we come back from the short hol I'm determined to have.
> 
> Tessa


hope it has turned out a productive day!


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

I t's just starting to snow here in Notts at 2.30pm. They've been promising it all day


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Know how you feel Marge. Once bought a king size bedspread that was folded in a big package. I took out of the mall to my Honda and tried to put it in the trunk. My key wouldn't work and I twisted the key and banged on the trunk, also called it everything but a car. Then realized MY Honda was parked a few spaces over. I slithered down there pretty quick.



margewhaples said:


> Hi: Wannabear I once parked my 1989 Caravan with woodenlike sides in black at a very huge parking lot at what is supposed to be the largest mall under one roof in the US. I noted the aisle and the markers around and off to do my shopping. When I returned I went in the aisle I thought I was parked in, put my key in the door, opened the door and inserted key in the ignition. The van was pretty new then. The van wouldn't start and the key wouldn't turn.
> It was then that I looked around and the items in the car
> were not mine. The interior was the same red interior as mine-BUT IT WAS NOT MY VAN!!! I was so embarassed, I furtively locked the van back up and went off to find mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sure do miss Abbey. She was a wise woman. Edith


Sorlenna said:


> Well, if we're all buying pineapples to grow, that salsa will be just the thing! He actually went for Football Food on the way home from work, and I haven't had a chance to check what he bought...probably nothing that was on the list I made when I thought we were shopping tomorrow!
> 
> I made the beer bread--I had a piece warm from the oven with some butter (okay, two pieces), and I like it! I don't think it would be good for pizza crust, though (I think the fellas will prefer their beer in the bottle and their pizza premade). Ah well. It is good, quick, and easy, so it goes into the notebook for another try sometime.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My sympathy. Have done that soooooo many times that I finally gave up driving. Now my DS schlepps me around. Edith


Althea said:


> G'day, Dave, and all TPgoers. Love the pineapple salsa recipe, Dave: going to try that one. I have to tell you all about my most embarrassing moment this week (I usually have at least one every week!). I was pushing my trolley from the supermarket to where I KNEW I had parked the car, only to find a different car altogether in MY spot. With that sinking feeling and telling myself 'don't panic', I was about to head back into the store to ask them to contact the police, when I spied a familiar looking Corolla in the next lane over. You guessed it. So grateful I found it before the police were called! Wrote this little poem as a result. May be sung to the tune 'Crimond' if you are so inclined.
> Of all the things that I have lost
> I miss my mind the most.
> I'm sure I used it recently,
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Hi: Wannabear I once parked my 1989 Caravan with woodenlike sides in black at a very huge parking lot at what is supposed to be the largest mall under one roof in the US. I noted the aisle and the markers around and off to do my shopping. When I returned I went in the aisle I thought I was parked in, put my key in the door, opened the door and inserted key in the ignition. The van was pretty new then. The van wouldn't start and the key wouldn't turn.
> It was then that I looked around and the items in the car
> were not mine. The interior was the same red interior as mine-BUT IT WAS NOT MY VAN!!! I was so embarassed, I furtively locked the van back up and went off to find mine.
> 
> ...


Something similar happened to me once. There were TWO parking garages., but I didn't know it at the time. Apparently, lots of people have the same problem so they have a phone near the entrance and I called for help. Someone came in a cart and told me to try the OTHER garage. There was my car, right where I had left it.

All's well that ends well, but I hate that feeling in the pit of your stomach when things like that happen.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The boys have just returned from the bakery run, the roads are all un-gritted and a car is 'improbably parked' inside a bus shelter impaled on the seat! Where we are on a hill above London it's -6degC (21degF) although I see it did fall as low as -9degC (16degF) last night.
> 
> No snow here yet, just a very heavy frost, it's expected to hover around freezing all day and start snowing at dusk. Snow on ice on untreated roads and pavements, lovely!
> 
> Dave


Be careful and hope the boys make it back to school safely.

Do you serve your pepper jelly over cream cheese?

I bought a jar of a blueberry sauce last Fall in MA and it's so good I want to try making some when the blueberries are cheaper next summer. I've been searching for a recipe using the ingredients on the label. I'd get up and get the jar, then read the ingredients to you, but I have a kitten on my lap right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning to all. The recipes all look yummy. Just taking things easy for now and knitting squares for an blanket or making some wash cloths. Work sure is cutting into my knitting time; have to be in at 3 pm today until 8. Oh well, won't complain too much; finding a job now days is difficult so I will be happy to have one. At least I'm only having to work part time. 
Rain in moving into Georgia today but it is not terribly cold. Youngest daughter is headed out to run before the rain arrives. oldest daigjter is at wprl amd grandkids at their dad's and DH out and about. Perfect morning for knitting .


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, good evening, you outdid yourself with all the recipes. I like pineapple in any shape or form so will try the pinepple salsa, but not this weekend. Already did my weekend food shopping.
> 
> Planning to make chili tomorrow and stuffed shells for Sunday's dinner.
> 
> ...


your kitty sounds just like the baby i use to have. he liked playing with candles when they were lit and didn't even care that the wax went up his nose once. he loved to do laps around my small apartment from 10pm - 1am or so and on every lap he would hit the hall closet door. not to mention that he loved trying to climb the window screen in the living room. i was so afraid that he would break through one day and get hurt. as i was on the 3rd floor. i miss him now that i gave him away. he would be 12 this March. 
thanks for hosting another tea party Dave.
my only hope is now that Target is coming to town that they do actually leave the yarn department. reason for this is they have a bigger and better selection than Walmart. plus they are the only store i know that still sell Phentex brand yarn which i love and not just because it is Canadian made and packaged. 
all have to say weather wise. is that this is the weirdest winter i have ever known. the temp. has even made to to +9deg C. which is unheard of for this time of year. don't get me wrong i'm loving it. i have only had to shovel 3 times this winter. the 1st time i will admit we did get just over 13". since then only enough to sweep away with a broom really.
i'm off to figure out which dish cloth patterns i wan to put together to make a baby blanket.
i hope everyone has a great day full of yarn fun


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wake up time in the Faletanoai household! 4.17a.m., and despite dread of otherwise, have slept, possibly because temperatures are lower. But no bread to be baked this morning- there is enough in the bread bin. Bacon eggs and probably tinned spaghetti for breakfast for DH. when he is really hungry we have started having weetbix with milk, which he is loving. Pancakes ready frozen, and frozen pizza bases, to make faster pizzas. the plum chutney has gone into the deepfreeze as a paste, because at present I have all the wrong spices for it. some one asked about melissa/lemon balm, mine is growing beautifully this year, have to try again with the mints- they don't seem to grow here so easily, had thought they would. that and rhubarb. But my genoa lemon which is much loved by the local snail and slug population is soon going to get a dressing of dried crtushed egg shells, thanks, 5mmdpns for jogging my memory about that one. It is MargeWhapple is it not who dreams of another sheltie? getting lost finding your car, while you can laugh later, must be pretty scary. I can't imagine a mall as large as I know you have- My Bronwen went to one when she was holidaying in Edmonton. Sam- so many helpful ideas, and suddenly my friend gives me the markers I need.
for me something really great is coming out of KP, I am reminding myself how to be happy. DH I can hear is also awake, so I must go and check what he needs because we have quite a busy Sunday, and I will have to start thinking in Samoan, I am sure it can only be of benefit, unlike the awful diagnoses we have been being given. So to all my new friends in the US and Canada, enjoy the rest of Saturday, may it be a productive one, and not as cold as the Ukraine- I gather it has actually been unusually mild so far. I am adding to my weather bugs.
Dave, I felt terrible when you mentioned that the daffodil that I love so much, and have to foster so to get it to bloom, is your worst allergy.
Happy day all!
myfanwy.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi fellow KP!ers, 
It's 7:42 am in California. Thank goodness the weekend finally got here-- it has been a long and stressful week at work. So I am trying to quell the butterflies and second thoughts I am having about signing myself up to participate in a half marathon for the American Heart Association in May. The first training session starts at 9:00 this morning. I have to leave in about a half hour to get to the first meeting site. Today we will listen to stories of people who have experienced heart disease and then we walk or run one mile. Each Saturday for 14 weeks, we add a mile so that we are ready for May 5th. I have never done this before, and I am very nervous, but my grandfather had a terrible stroke twenty years ago and my best friend had a heart transplant seven years ago. I also have high blood pressure, which runs in my family.
The AHA is providing volunteer trainers and we get a lot of support. But I am anxious about whether I will be able to do this. 13.1 miles seems like forever!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Just got back from a tour around the yard. Many of the daffodils are blooming, as are the pussy willows and the forsythia. There is also one lonely yellow crocus. I hope they will survive if we get a hard freeze. The blooms of course will not, but the stock.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Work sure is cutting into my knitting time; have to be in at 3 pm today until 8. Oh well, won't complain too much; finding a job now days is difficult so I will be happy to have one. At least I'm only having to work part time.


I hear you there--I'm working today also (gotta get over there in a few) but at least it's a short schedule today, which is nice since last term I worked over twice as many hours on Saturday as I have now. So hopefully I will get through those hours and then I have to get back to my inventory/straightening and get this stack of boxes out of the middle of my workroom. We have a cold morning and not much warmth later is predicted, but we did not get any snow; just a light dusting yesterday morning graced the cars and that was it. Just a bit north in Colorado, lots of folks got slammed with the snow--we really need the water here, but I must say I am glad that we didn't get that much all at once. I don't get snow days, since I work at home--as long as my internet holds out, and we have electricity, I'm there. But yes, glad I have a job (have been looking for a second one for a while but not much out there). Apparently I am under qualified for some and over qualified for others. 

Last night I was practicing my Tunisian crochet and quickly got annoyed with the short hook, so I got out an old straight wooden needle I made years ago and carved it up into a hook on the sharp end. The Dremel made short work of it, and with a little sanding, voila! I only have one size, and it's about an L/11 size, but it will serve for practice at any rate, and I can get more stitches on it. I hadn't used a long straight needle for so long, though, that I was pretty awkward with it at first, but I think I've got the hang of the basic stitch. I found one in the book that I really like the look of, and I'm trying that out now; it may turn into a scarf or perhaps a center square for another charity blankie which I can then trim with standard crochet edging. It's interesting, and I was thinking that if I didn't know how to knit, too, I'd probably be crazy from having all those live stitches on the hook!

And speaking of books, I've had the _Principles of Knitting_ on my wishlist for a long time; when I first heard about it, I looked it up and dang, it was expensive and out of print. I worked in a used book store then, and we always hoped one would come through, but that apparently is a book knitters hang onto forever--which says to me it's a book I should have and will use. I was pretty happy when I saw it would be updated and reprinted, and when my taxes come back, I'll order it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

needleme, I'm sure you will do fine! My daughter's sister in law does a half marathon every January at Disney World in Orlando. She has two autistic sons and does it for the autism research people. She runs a while and then walks a while so it is not as stressful. Let us know how the training goes!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for this link. It sounds very helpful. Edith


siouxann said:


> FireballDave
> I also had to make up a batch of the [i said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorienna, Thanks for sharing the "Dear Abby". Priceless!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> The pear pudding sounds yummy. I'll have to try it. It's interesting how you describe near freezing weather as cold. We've had a winter of mostly near or above freezing temperatures and consider it very warm. I guess everything is relative. I plan to spend time this weekend working on a shrug for my daugher-in-law's birthday. I'm using hand painted yarn in blue and green teals and purple. When completed, it will be embellished with a matching hand painted silk scarf intertwined up the front and around the neck of the shrug.
> Thanks for all the recipes. They're always great.


South East England generally has a very narrow temperature band, from about 38degF in Winter with a few overnight frosts, to 80degF maximum in Summer. When temperatures go outside that, we aren't equipped to deal with it. About 4 to 6" of snow is expected overnight, London's main airport has already cancelled a third of flights in readiness. If they can't clear the snow from the public transport system by Monday, central London will be very quiet, most people will take the day off.

Dave


----------



## tidepools (Jul 26, 2011)

Inhabiting the shelf below the back window are four small stuffed animals that are souvenirs from the colleges my daughters attended. The one that especially saves my bacon is the bright yellow duck from the University of Oregon. It glows like a beacon across any parking lot. Enjoy all that you KP-ers write.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tidepools said:


> Inhabiting the shelf below the back window are four small stuffed animals that are souvenirs from the colleges my daughters attended. The one that especially saves my bacon is the bright yellow duck from the University of Oregon. It glows like a beacon across any parking lot. Enjoy all that you KP-ers write.


I have a big lizard decal on my car's back window, too, but that doesn't always help. LOL


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Tidepools, Welcome to the Tea Party!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

There is someone on the KP Forum who has a vehicle with a spare tire on the back. She crochets or knits covers for that tire. They are beautiful to look at, and I'll bet she has no difficulties locating her car, either.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I also had to make up a batch of the _Pineapple Salsa_ to check the proportions, I tested it out on _The Lad_ and his best friend, when they arrived home for the weekend, they said it went very well with their grilled gammon and eggs for dinner. I'm not sure whether there's a worldwide glut of pineapples at the moment, but they're only 50p (79usc) each in Berwick Street Market in Soho, London.
> ...


Berwick Street is a good little market right in the centre of London, less than a mile from Piccadilly Circus. They sell very high quality fruit and veg brought in that day from the big wholesale market at fair prices.

The _Palaces of Hell_ charge whatever they can get away with, usualy two to four times as much; if you want a shiny store with everything in nice plastic boxes where you can do all your shopping in one place, that's the price you pay for convenience and pretty presentation.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Those fruit prices are indeed better than what I'm used to seeing. Somebody want to give me a quick course in economics? At least some things are grown here in the US.


Simple, who do you think pays for Tesco's board of directors to drive around in Bentleys and Rolls Royces? There's nothing wrong with capitalism, but one does have to remember how it works, Those who invest their capital, expect a return of their investment; in Tesco's case, a huge return!

Dave


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> > The pear pudding sounds yummy. I'll have to try it. It's interesting how you describe near freezing weather as cold. We've had a winter of mostly near or above freezing temperatures and consider it very warm. I guess everything is relative. I plan to spend time this weekend working on a shrug for my daugher-in-law's birthday. I'm using hand painted yarn in blue and green teals and purple. When completed, it will be embellished with a matching hand painted silk scarf intertwined up the front and around the neck of the shrug.
> ...


Dave i was wondering if you would like for one of us to send you a real Canadian snow shovel. you could charge your neighbours 5 pounds per use. think of the profit you could make to use for yarn. just a thought as my SIL parents live near you.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Good morning KPers. It is 11:20 here in Carlisle, Pa. I got up this morning at 6am thinking it was Sunday and berating myself for forgetting to take the roast out of the freezer for dinner. After walking Jack I took the roast out and set it to defrost in the microwave. I hate doing that as I think it toughens the meat. I then sat at my lap top with my coffee. 2 hours later my son got up and we had breakfast. I told him we had to hurry to get ready for church. He very nicely informed me it was only Saturday.

My whole week has been like that. I broke a tooth last week and had it repaired on Monday. She put in a temporary crown. Yesterday I broke it off again. Just by licking some Mayo off my finger while making lunch! I called the Dentist's off immediately only to find they close up shop early on Friday. GRRR! 

I did manage to finish my 5 hour baby sweater though. I only had to frog it twice due to not paying attention to the directions. I hope she likes it. It is to be a surprise. 

I got my chest Xray on Wednesday so I am all ready to see the pulmonolgist on the 15th. I have been using my rescue inhaler dailey and hope he can provide some answers. If not... It's been a good run. Life has been good for me for a long time. 

Dave, as usual your receipts sound delish and I will try them. I had the Russian Helmets again this week and they were good. Thanks for hosting. Hope you manage to stay warm and watch out for that ice. It can be really nasty. Edith


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

"Turn out and serve with hot custard."

dave - what do you consider hot custard. when i hear custard i think of my mother's custard which was eaten as is - a type of pudding baked in a waterbath. haven't had that in years.

sam


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Still snowing here at 4.30pm everything is covered over


----------



## The Quiet Knitter (Jun 25, 2011)

Good Morning Dave and all from Seattle. I just got back from walking the dog. Frosty but sunny. I can't wait to get into the garden.
Dave - I made your marmalade last weekend and it is to die for. Because my husband and I like a dark marmalade, I used about a third muscovado sugar (I cut the recipe in half). The flavor just explodes in the mouth! Thank you, thank you, thank you!
Here is a recipe for soup that is our standby for when we can't think of what to make for dinner. It is super easy and really good. Don't be put off by the anchovies. They disappear but give the soup a wonderful character.

MINESTRA DI PASTA

I can anchovies in olive oil, drained and chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 cup chopped Italian parsley
1 large can tomatoes, chopped
2 cans white beans
4 cups chicken broth
1 teaspoon dried, crushed rosemary
freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup small pasta - I use small elbow macaroni

Saute the anchovies and garlic in about a tablespoon of olive oil until the garlic is soft. Add the parsley and continue sauteing for two more minutes. Add the tomatoes with the juice, the chicken broth, the beans and their liquid, and the rosemary. Bring to a simmer and cook for about 15 - 20 minutes. Add the pasta and simmer until it is al dente. Add the black pepper and serve with freshly grated parmesan cheese and good bread. Enjoy!

This soup is even better the second day.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Maja


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good morning Kpers: Up since 4:30am as always. Insomnia since childhood, but with recent health issues it is especially draining. Sleeping pills don't help. I am lucky to make it to 4:30, often it is 2:30. Finally makong head way of the feather and fan. Thanks to Sam,Lisa and Kerry. I am tryin a scarf or neckwarmer until I can afford yarn for the sweater I want. Afghan proceeding well. Many compliments on the colors I"ve chosen. Many at the senior ctr are making the same pattern and it is gratifyiing to see how each individual makes it their own.
It is now 8:50 am and the sun is rising well, should make it to the late 70's or 80's It is time I must get some laundry complete and some shopping as I am out of coffee!!!
The pineapple and pear salsas sound delicious and I will try to make this weekend when I get the ingredients. I do so miss my Shelties and my min. poodle "buddy" who died this year. I haven't been without a dog for 30 yrs. 
The thing I found interesting about the lost van was that the key easily opened the other van. Well it's time for tai chi. Will check in with TP later. Marlark Marge
PS Marlark was my Kennel name.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Hi fellow KP!ers,
> It's 7:42 am in California. Thank goodness the weekend finally got here-- it has been a long and stressful week at work. So I am trying to quell the butterflies and second thoughts I am having about signing myself up to participate in a half marathon for the American Heart Association in May. The first training session starts at 9:00 this morning. I have to leave in about a half hour to get to the first meeting site. Today we will listen to stories of people who have experienced heart disease and then we walk or run one mile. Each Saturday for 14 weeks, we add a mile so that we are ready for May 5th. I have never done this before, and I am very nervous, but my grandfather had a terrible stroke twenty years ago and my best friend had a heart transplant seven years ago. I also have high blood pressure, which runs in my family.
> The AHA is providing volunteer trainers and we get a lot of support. But I am anxious about whether I will be able to do this. 13.1 miles seems like forever!


Don't worry, if you need to walk for part, go ahead and walk, you'll build up to the mile in no time. Remember it's not a race, and you doing it for the best cause of all, yourself and the ones you love. Hope it goes easier than you are anticipating. 
:thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - can you share the pattern for this dishrag? they are a hobby of mine - i have a lot of dishrag patterns and really enjoy knitting them. right now i have three on one needle - a valentine dishrag - by doing three of them at once i only need to go through the pattern once.

sam



carol'sgifts said:


> Good morning 1Artist! This has been acrazy winter hasn't it? Miss the snow, but can do with the cold wind. Enjoy your weekend knitting.I plan on the same.I want to finish a dishcloth-Ramen Noodle one-that I got from the forum(Tennessee)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

"I'd get up and get the jar, then read the ingredients to you, but I have a kitten on my lap right now." [/quote]

thank goodness i'm not the only one that does that - my daughter thinks i'm crazy but i do hate to disturb the cat when she is asleep in my lap - besides - she is keeping me warm. lol

sam


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

Fireball Dave, a knitter and a good cook, what other talents are you hiding behind that yarn. Are you for hire. LMBO
say you don't break circular needles. loopingrope


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't wait to try these recipes. Knitting and crochet are the entree into so many interesting things!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Sunny and 41F here in California. We are definitely in a drought now. Very little rain through November, December, and January. Flowers and trees are blooming out of season and robins are everywhere. 

And yet, I knit!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The _Palaces of Hell_ charge whatever they can get away with, usualy two to four times as much; if you want a shiny store with everything in nice plastic boxes where you can do all your shopping in one place, that's the price you pay for convenience and pretty presentation.
> 
> Dave


I don't want a shiny store with everything in plastic boxes, but over here there isn't a nice little shop available. If I want anything out of the mainstream, I'd better know how to get it online. The big stores are not only expensive, but they rule the market. Variety is not a virtue, apparently. You can always get something about 30% different from what you really wanted at Walmart.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Good morning, everyone! As QUiet knitter said, it is a crisp, sunny, beautiful, dry morning in western Wa today! I slept 8 and a half hour last night. It is a very busy time at school and my exhaustion overtook me, I think. 
Thanks for the perfect Super Bowl salsas, Dave! Great timing. 
I am still working on my poncho. It has been a little challenging as the nail I sewed is now trying to grow out and has been catching on the yarn as I hold it. I finally just trimmed most of the loose nail off, filed the rest and covered it with liquid bandaid. It looks a bit unusual, but nothing comes between me and my knitting!! (except KP tea parties...)
Feeling energized by all the rest I had, so sorry to you insomniacts! I so understand. Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am going to try that for lunch today. I have a can of anchovy in my cupboard I bought to make Green Goddess dressing many moons ago then forgot about . This sounds really great. Edith


The Quiet Knitter said:


> Good Morning Dave and all from Seattle. I just got back from walking the dog. Frosty but sunny. I can't wait to get into the garden.
> Dave - I made your marmalade last weekend and it is to die for. Because my husband and I like a dark marmalade, I used about a third muscovado sugar (I cut the recipe in half). The flavor just explodes in the mouth! Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> Here is a recipe for soup that is our standby for when we can't think of what to make for dinner. It is super easy and really good. Don't be put off by the anchovies. They disappear but give the soup a wonderful character.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Althea said:


> G'day, Dave, and all TPgoers. Love the pineapple salsa recipe, Dave: going to try that one. I have to tell you all about my most embarrassing moment this week (I usually have at least one every week!). I was pushing my trolley from the supermarket to where I KNEW I had parked the car, only to find a different car altogether in MY spot. With that sinking feeling and telling myself 'don't panic', I was about to head back into the store to ask them to contact the police, when I spied a familiar looking Corolla in the next lane over. You guessed it. So grateful I found it before the police were called! Wrote this little poem as a result. May be sung to the tune 'Crimond' if you are so inclined.
> Of all the things that I have lost
> I miss my mind the most.
> I'm sure I used it recently,
> ...


Your poem is wonderful and you have gotten my memory down pat. Thanks - can I send it to my kids and friend?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good morning Kpers: Up since 4:30am as always. Insomnia since childhood, but with recent health issues it is especially draining. Sleeping pills don't help. I am lucky to make it to 4:30, often it is 2:30. Finally makong head way of the feather and fan. Thanks to Sam,Lisa and Kerry. I am tryin a scarf or neckwarmer until I can afford yarn for the sweater I want. Afghan proceeding well. Many compliments on the colors I"ve chosen. Many at the senior ctr are making the same pattern and it is gratifyiing to see how each individual makes it their own.
> It is now 8:50 am and the sun is rising well, should make it to the late 70's or 80's It is time I must get some laundry complete and some shopping as I am out of coffee!!!
> The pineapple and pear salsas sound delicious and I will try to make this weekend when I get the ingredients. I do so miss my Shelties and my min. poodle "buddy" who died this year. I haven't been without a dog for 30 yrs.
> The thing I found interesting about the lost van was that the key easily opened the other van. Well it's time for tai chi. Will check in with TP later. Marlark Marge
> PS Marlark was my Kennel name.


Hi Marlark - so sorry that you don't sleep. I know the feeling. I take an ambien maybe once amonth when it is impossible to fall asleep b/c my head is racing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> "Turn out and serve with hot custard."
> 
> dave - what do you consider hot custard. when i hear custard i think of my mother's custard which was eaten as is - a type of pudding baked in a waterbath. haven't had that in years.
> 
> sam


Runny custard is a very British thing, the French call it _Creme Anglaise_ as an insult. You can make it from scratch, but most people use _Bird's Custard Powder_, we had a discussion about it when I posted the receipt for _Custard Cakes_ a few months back.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Good morning KPers. It is 11:20 here in Carlisle, Pa. I got up this morning at 6am thinking it was Sunday and berating myself for forgetting to take the roast out of the freezer for dinner. After walking Jack I took the roast out and set it to defrost in the microwave. I hate doing that as I think it toughens the meat. I then sat at my lap top with my coffee. 2 hours later my son got up and we had breakfast. I told him we had to hurry to get ready for church. He very nicely informed me it was only Saturday.
> 
> My whole week has been like that. I broke a tooth last week and had it repaired on Monday. She put in a temporary crown. Yesterday I broke it off again. Just by licking some Mayo off my finger while making lunch! I called the Dentist's off immediately only to find they close up shop early on Friday. GRRR!
> 
> ...


The best and safest way to defrost - have your meat COMPLETELY ENCASED IN A ZIP LOCK BAG. Completely submerge ( I attempt to leave the zip lock park out of the water b/c it sometimes leaks and lets the water in) in COLD tap water. I put a lid or a plate on top of the meat to keep it submerged b/c it wants to float. WHen the water gets too cold, change it. Depending on the size of your meat, it can take up to 2 hours to defrost.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The Quiet Knitter said:


> Good Morning Dave and all from Seattle. I just got back from walking the dog. Frosty but sunny. I can't wait to get into the garden.
> Dave - I made your marmalade last weekend and it is to die for. Because my husband and I like a dark marmalade, I used about a third muscovado sugar (I cut the recipe in half). The flavor just explodes in the mouth! Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> Here is a recipe for soup that is our standby for when we can't think of what to make for dinner. It is super easy and really good. Don't be put off by the anchovies. They disappear but give the soup a wonderful character.
> 
> ...


My kind of soup, thanks for posting the receipt.

Glad you like the marmalade, there really is nothing like home-made. Have a go with the lemon marmalade, but you really do want to use white sugar with that receipt and slice the peel very finely; it doesn't just wake you up in the morning, it kicks you out of bed!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SOFTARLV said:


> I can't wait to try these recipes. Knitting and crochet are the entree into so many interesting things!


Welcome to the Tea Party, fun, food and chatter through the week.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning fellow KPers. It is 10:10 a.m. here in Sunny So. Cal. The sun is brilliantly shining this a.m. It is now a brisk 54.3 degrees F. 

Well, I finally found my new home. It is an age restricted community in Port Hueneme, CA. (Next to Oxnard and Ventura, CA) It is across from the Naval Base. Three bedrooms, 2 baths, ONE LEVEL, 2 car attached garage, laundry ROOM. I'm so excited and happy.

Due to close 2/29/12. My escrow on this house closes 2/22/12 so the mover has agreed to hold my stuff in van for an extra week, charging me a small fee for the rental. I'll stay w/my Darling, darling sister and BIL, for the week. I couldn't have survived these past 2 years without them. 

Having my 2nd cuppa joe and then back to packing.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been knitting the oaklet shawl and having a problem. It has yo both sides of the middle stitch and then a lacy edge to finish. I keep ending up with the correct amount of stitches, but not even on both sides of the middle stitch, i.e. 98 on one side and 100 on the other. I keep frogging. Its making me crazy. And I an unable to find where I am making an error. Any suggestions?


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is 10:10 a.m. here in Sunny So. Cal. The sun is brilliantly shining this a.m. It is now a brisk 54.3 degrees F.
> 
> Well, I finally found my new home. It is an age restricted community in Port Hueneme, CA. (Next to Oxnard and Ventura, CA) It is across from the Naval Base. Three bedrooms, 2 baths, ONE LEVEL, 2 car attached garage, laundry ROOM. I'm so excited and happy.
> 
> ...


Dori that is such good news, I am so pleased for you - what a weight off your mind I am sure. Very unsettling but just think of the good times that wait for you in your new home.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I will try that next time. I have done it under running water but that uses so much water I feel guilty about the waste. Your way I can at least water my plants or even fill the dog's bowl. Edith


Dori Sage said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning KPers. It is 11:20 here in Carlisle, Pa. I got up this morning at 6am thinking it was Sunday and berating myself for forgetting to take the roast out of the freezer for dinner. After walking Jack I took the roast out and set it to defrost in the microwave. I hate doing that as I think it toughens the meat. I then sat at my lap top with my coffee. 2 hours later my son got up and we had breakfast. I told him we had to hurry to get ready for church. He very nicely informed me it was only Saturday.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is 10:10 a.m. here in Sunny So. Cal. The sun is brilliantly shining this a.m. It is now a brisk 54.3 degrees F.
> 
> Well, I finally found my new home. It is an age restricted community in Port Hueneme, CA. (Next to Oxnard and Ventura, CA) It is across from the Naval Base. Three bedrooms, 2 baths, ONE LEVEL, 2 car attached garage, laundry ROOM. I'm so excited and happy.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you've found somewhere you like, it was waiting for you to come along and turn it into a home!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> I've been knitting the oaklet shawl and having a problem. It has yo both sides of the middle stitch and then a lacy edge to finish. I keep ending up with the correct amount of stitches, but not even on both sides of the middle stitch, i.e. 98 on one side and 100 on the other. I keep frogging. Its making me crazy. And I an unable to find where I am making an error. Any suggestions?


Congratulations on finding a place! How exciting! As for your shawl issue, one thing I noticed I was doing was on the return (purl) rows, I tended to knit a yo tog with another stitch without realizing it...that may something to watch for. And I hope you're using a lifeline, too--they really do live up to their names!

I made a rice pudding that came out nice--all the talk of custard reminded me. And yes, of course I will find the recipe and post it soon!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

It still hasn't started snowing here so my DP is once again glad he moved down from Notts. He only came to keep warm! I have a very sore finger. I took the hamster out to clean his cage, sat to play with him & the cat jumped onto my lap,saw Hammy & took flight. Unfortunately the hamster tried to jump off my lap & as I caught him he sank his teeth into my index finger & tore it open. It bled for a good 45 minutes, all over the floor & the cage as I put him away. DP insisted I had to let it bleed well in case it was poisoned. The funny thing is the cat wouldn't touch the hamster, she's scared of him because he chases her when in his rolling ball for exercise. Lol.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> Still snowing here at 4.30pm everything is covered over


It still hasn't reached me, but I'm in the South East. _The Lad_ is all excited and spent the morning checking his trail bike in readiness to being a total lunatic tomorrow! He went down to fill it up with petrol and said they'd stripped the shelves of the _Mini Palace of Hell_ attached to the flling station. When he rode past the full-sized one, people were pushing one over-loaded trolley and pulling another behind them, the usual insanity of crowds!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you ever have worries about that boy zipping around on his bike?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> It still hasn't started snowing here so my DP is once again glad he moved down from Notts. He only came to keep warm! I have a very sore finger. I took the hamster out to clean his cage, sat to play with him & the cat jumped onto my lap,saw Hammy & took flight. Unfortunately the hamster tried to jump off my lap & as I caught him he sank his teeth into my index finger & tore it open. It bled for a good 45 minutes, all over the floor & the cage as I put him away. DP insisted I had to let it bleed well in case it was poisoned. The funny thing is the cat wouldn't touch the hamster, she's scared of him because he chases her when in his rolling ball for exercise. Lol.


OUCH!

I have a young chap here who hopes the snow will be bad enough to mean he can't reasonably be expected to ride his bike to school on Monday. All of a sudden he's become incredibly modest about his riding ability!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dori - congrats on finding your new home - send us pictures when you can - 

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The boys have just returned from the bakery run, the roads are all un-gritted and a car is 'improbably parked' inside a bus shelter impaled on the seat! Where we are on a hill above London it's -6degC (21degF) although I see it did fall as low as -9degC (16degF) last night.
> ...


I was later leaving for swimming this morning. I had two cats in my lap.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Dave; Hope your weather improves.We miss England a lot.Nobody where we live in the States asks whether you want water sparkling or still; or if we want mushy peas.We will try your Pork Steak salsas. Keep on knitting! LILY


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Do you ever have worries about that boy zipping around on his bike?


I worry about the competence of other road users, but he's very highly-trained and all his bikes are well-maintained. Life's all about balancing risk, I trust his judgement.

Dave


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think custard is nice, hot or cold. Used to love it cold on cereal with rhubarb, and particularly like it if it got a crust on top. Haven't had it in several years, we just don't have puddings very often here.
Sue


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dori, I'm so glad you have found some where you will enjoy living, I know how difficult it is to make the decision. Hopefully this will be your permanent home now & you will be able to put your "mark" on it. Good Luck,

Tessa.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

1:00 pm in Texas. Partly cloudy and cool. I just don't think we are ever going to have winter! We had a lot of snow last year, so I guess that was it. I really doubt if we have any this year.

Working on another BSJ for a little girl. So different than the ones I did for the boys. I'm going to try stripes next. I would also like to make a toddler/child size, also, for my great nieces. As soon as I can find the yarn I want, and lose more weight, I'm going to make one for myself! I can't believe how much I like this pattern.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dori, so Happy for you! Your new home sounds lovely. I hope you will be very happy there!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello all! Dave, I look forward to trying the Pear Pudding. I actually have all ingredients in the house.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> "Turn out and serve with hot custard."
> 
> dave - what do you consider hot custard. when i hear custard i think of my mother's custard which was eaten as is - a type of pudding baked in a waterbath. haven't had that in years.
> 
> sam


Did you not have what we called cornstarch custard when you were a kid? We loved it over jello, though I certainly would not care for the plain jello nowadays. i think there was probably an egg in the cornstarch custard, but the cornstarch made it a little thicker. You are thinking about baked custard I think.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


My pepper jelly goes with cheese, sausages, hamburgers, cold meats, even grilled white fish!

*Sweet Chilli Pepper Jelly*

*Ingredients:*
5 large peppers (3 red, 1 orange and 1 green is a good combination)
3 oz (85g) medium red chillis
4 fl. oz (115ml) water
16 fl. oz (15 US fl. oz/450ml) white wine or cider vinegar
1 kg bag (2lbs 3oz) jam sugar (with added pectin)

*Method:*
Wash the peppers and chillis, remove the seeds and gills and cut into rough chunks.

Place two-thirds of the peppers with a little of the vinegar in a food processor and pulse until finely chopped, but not pureed, pour into a stainless steel saucepan. Put the remaining peppers and the chillis into the processor with the water and process to a fine pulp, add this to the pan with the rest of the vinegar.

Slowly bring to the boil over a medium heat, reduce the heat and simmer gently for 10 minutes.

Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil.

Boil hard for 4 minutes.

Remove from the heat and allow to cool slightly before bottling and closing in your preferred manner.

Beware, it's addictive!
Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you all for your good wishes. Back to packing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello all! Dave, I look forward to trying the Pear Pudding. I actually have all ingredients in the house.


It's really easy, I hope you enjoy it, A big blob of ice-cream goes well with it too!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LillyK said:


> Hi Dave; Hope your weather improves.We miss England a lot.Nobody where we live in the States asks whether you want water sparkling or still; or if we want mushy peas.We will try your Pork Steak salsas. Keep on knitting! LILY


Try the pineapple one with gammon, that's a great combination!

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all! Dave, I look forward to trying the Pear Pudding. I actually have all ingredients in the house.
> ...


OH! like as if I need an excuse for a big blob of ice cream!


----------



## sparky36 (Jan 10, 2012)

It has been wonderful here!! Currently, it is 54f degrees and party sunny!! I also am anxiously awaiting the new Principals of Knitting!! Can't wait!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

And to my embarrassment one day in the parking lot of the mall, I tried to open the trunk of the car so that I could put in my packages. I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't open and checked my keys to make sure I was using the correct one. The problem wasn't the key, it was me! I was trying to open the trunk of a car that wasn't mine. Moments like these make one feel rather stupid, to say the least. Now I have a special cover on my steering wheel that I usually check before trying to get into a car! Live and learn.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LillyK said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave; Hope your weather improves.We miss England a lot.Nobody where we live in the States asks whether you want water sparkling or still; or if we want mushy peas.We will try your Pork Steak salsas. Keep on knitting! LILY
> ...


Will have to try the pudding now too. Sounds wonderful!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Dave, I don't receive The Tea Party until Saturday, but I make sure I'm eating my lunch when I start reading it. I KNOW you are going to be putting on some of your mouth-watering recipes and I would be salivating all over the place if I weren't eating!!! Love fresh pineapple, but pretty costly here right now. However, we have been having unseasonably warm weather, that is, until tomorrow when it will be low 50's which is still wonderful. According to records kept, it was 1 degree here this week in 1964. Yesterday, it was in the upper 70's and absolutely abnormal for this time of year. BTW, I'm knitting my third multi-directional scarf and really enjoy seeing how it develops. A good project when one wants to watch the telly, etc.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all! Dave, I look forward to trying the Pear Pudding. I actually have all ingredients in the house.
> ...


A big blob of ice cream goes well with ANYTHING in my estimation!!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is 10:10 a.m. here in Sunny So. Cal. The sun is brilliantly shining this a.m. It is now a brisk 54.3 degrees F.
> 
> Well, I finally found my new home. It is an age restricted community in Port Hueneme, CA. (Next to Oxnard and Ventura, CA) It is across from the Naval Base. Three bedrooms, 2 baths, ONE LEVEL, 2 car attached garage, laundry ROOM. I'm so excited and happy.
> 
> ...


  hi dori, finally a home. i think its exciting to be thinking of decorating to get your touch. we are going to be stripping wall paper this spring and repainting and i am excited to be redecorating and moving stuff around, sort of gives it a new feel. i am also having several pieces of my own watercolors framed and am enjoying them. i usually don't like to look at my work, but its different with watercolor, i think because its a slower process for me, unlike oil and acrylic, i really think about my color placement. so enjoy
wow, so many good sounding recipes for the wkend. i am having some egg salad for sandwiches for lunch and planning a taco salad for supper. 
i am really going to town on my multidirectional diagonal scarf, once you get started it flies by. i knitted so much on it last nite, my hands were stiff this morn. will check in with everyone later


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

What a joy it has been reading all these posts. Now I must return to finishing the painting I have been doing. No, not walls: a goldfinch (he is completed) in a tree. I still have the branches, leaves and flowers to paint so everything else must wait. The Tea Party is my favorite thing each week alongside my hobbies. Thank you Dave for giving all of us a special time. Take care and please, don't slip on that ice!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fellow KP!ers,
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement! I did go, and heard some folks' powerful stories, and then we ran/ walked our first mile! I think you are right on--the key is going to be NOT focusing on the 13 miles, but now focusing on next week's two miles.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is 10:10 a.m. here in Sunny So. Cal. The sun is brilliantly shining this a.m. It is now a brisk 54.3 degrees F.
> 
> Well, I finally found my new home. It is an age restricted community in Port Hueneme, CA. (Next to Oxnard and Ventura, CA) It is across from the Naval Base. Three bedrooms, 2 baths, ONE LEVEL, 2 car attached garage, laundry ROOM. I'm so excited and happy.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I am so happy for you and how nicely things have worked out. The house sound great!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Dave and Kp'ers

It sure is cold your way. Just hope you don't get snowed in. Read in the news that some ducks landed on a lake in Europe and got frozen there. The people had to break the ice to release them.

Loved the receipts. Must try the pineapple one soon.

Hello to the lads enjoy the run to the shops.


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Weekend Everyone. I Love the Salsa recipes! I can really use some wisdom today. I have a beautiful pattern for a double knit afghan. It calls for worsted weight yarn and size 8 needles. However it is coming out way too thick for my taste. I have ordered some Caron Simply Soft Light to subsitute but I am now concerned about the size it will end up! I ordered the same amount of yarn that the pattern called for in the worsted. Will I need more yardage to make this? HELP!!
Thanks all, I Love the posts and am here all the time even if I don't have anything to contribute. Thanks all, Kay


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> "I'd get up and get the jar, then read the ingredients to you, but I have a kitten on my lap right now."


thank goodness i'm not the only one that does that - my daughter thinks i'm crazy but i do hate to disturb the cat when she is asleep in my lap - besides - she is keeping me warm. lol

sam[/quote]

They're so cute when they're sleeping, aren't they, Sam? Ours must be growing up somewhat because she sleeps longer now than a month ago.

She's so funny! Lately, I've been using my DH's recliner to watch a movie in the evening and she is used to sleeping on my lap while I watch. Last night, she climbed into the chair to wait for me!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Hi Dave and Kp'ers
> 
> It sure is cold your way. Just hope you don't get snowed in. Read in the news that some ducks landed on a lake in Europe and got frozen there. The people had to break the ice to release them.
> 
> ...


The snow is falling fast, I can only just make out the shape of the house across the road, I think there could be quite a covering by morning.

I have zero intention of going out in it, but when I suggested the lads might not want to go down to the bakery tomorrow morning, they accused me of cruelty!

Dave


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is 10:10 a.m. here in Sunny So. Cal. The sun is brilliantly shining this a.m. It is now a brisk 54.3 degrees F.
> 
> Well, I finally found my new home. It is an age restricted community in Port Hueneme, CA. (Next to Oxnard and Ventura, CA) It is across from the Naval Base. Three bedrooms, 2 baths, ONE LEVEL, 2 car attached garage, laundry ROOM. I'm so excited and happy.
> 
> ...


Dori, so happy for you! It sounds a wonderful place for a new beginning! Congratulations!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Wow, 12 pages to go through! I only had time for the first. 
So many good sounding recipes to copy. 

This is a very big weekend here in Indy, 
My Niece is entertaining at the Super Bowl Village with her Colts Cheerleader sisters. They have performed as a group and she has sang the National Anthem twice. Very exciting

And my nephew has a 1 piece exhibit in an art show on Mass Ave. (one of our artsy _artsy parts of town  It's his design and is a hand sewn stuffed "monster" Yes, that's right  Hard to describe, but I have a picture if anyone wants to see it. 

Gosh, I seem to be living vicariously through relatives. Not that I mind - I like it actually.  

I'll be catching up after Sunday. Dave's cure for hangovers might come in handy, but I hope I don't have to use it 
Sue/dandylion


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Needleme, I wouldn't worry about how far you can run or walk, just the fact that you tried is admirable. I remember when our older son was in college, he and some friends did a 26-mile marathon in Baltimore. They joked that if they didn't finish, a Dydee Diaper pink truck would pick them up. That was incentive enough for them to go all the way! :roll:


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

dandylion said:


> And my nephew has a 1 piece exhibit in an art show on Mass Ave. (one of our artsy _artsy parts of town  It's his design and is a hand sewn stuffed "monster" Yes, that's right  Hard to describe, but I have a picture if anyone wants to see it.
> Sue/dandylion


You darn well better show the picture,Dandy!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello all! Dave, I look forward to trying the Pear Pudding. I actually have all ingredients in the house.


 I misread that at first. Thought it was Pease Pudding. Dave, do you by any chance have a good recipe for pease pudding? Don't know how long it is since I had some. My mother used to regularly buy it at supermarket to go with ham. 
Sue


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and Kp'ers
> ...


Glad you have the right idea about watching the snow. Oh the enthusasim of youth. I think the snow is not your idea of a good time.

Got in the supplies on Thursday and the price of parsnips was a little cheaper than 3 weeks ago a dollar cheaper. They were $7.88 per kilo. Halve the price and the weight and it gives you a rough idea of the price per pound. But fuel, gas, petrol whatever you call it . Was $1.50 per litre which works out to $6.30 per gallon. To me thats highway robbery.

Hi to Sam hope you are getting better and the same to anyone whose sick.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right mjs - i am thinking about baked custard. i will need to look for something that matches what dave said - i'll figure out something.

sam



mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > "Turn out and serve with hot custard."
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jlize, do they still make those little rubber things that fit on the end of your index finger? In the "old" days, file clerks used them to sort through papers, Maybe a good stationery store, if there are such things anymore, would carry them.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is 10:10 a.m. here in Sunny So. Cal. The sun is brilliantly shining this a.m. It is now a brisk 54.3 degrees F.
> 
> Well, I finally found my new home. It is an age restricted community in Port Hueneme, CA. (Next to Oxnard and Ventura, CA) It is across from the Naval Base. Three bedrooms, 2 baths, ONE LEVEL, 2 car attached garage, laundry ROOM. I'm so excited and happy.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the new house, Dori. Sounds like you'll be very happy there.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> jlize, do they still make those little rubber things that fit on the end of your index finger? In the "old" days, file clerks used them to sort through papers, Maybe a good stationery store, if there are such things anymore, would carry them.


You can still get them at Staples.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Doris! I know you will love it when you get settled in.

I love the snow! But, we are not prepared for it so it is hard on us. It never lasts long. Dave, my daughter goes out in the snow, too. I'm like you, I stay snuggled in the warmth!

I'm not understanding the custard either. Only the baked custard is what I have ever had.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > jlize, do they still make those little rubber things that fit on the end of your index finger? In the "old" days, file clerks used them to sort through papers, Maybe a good stationery store, if there are such things anymore, would carry them.
> ...


They are called rubber thimbles.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I don't think our stores have "jam sugar with pectin."

Also, I've been meaning to say that I don't think we can buy compost in a bag, either. We do have topsoil and potting soil; also, Vigoro, which has a lot of added fertilizer. Which do you think would work best with the plants?


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Needleme, I wouldn't worry about how far you can run or walk, just the fact that you tried is admirable. I remember when our older son was in college, he and some friends did a 26-mile marathon in Baltimore. They joked that if they didn't finish, a Dydee Diaper pink truck would pick them up. That was incentive enough for them to go all the way! :roll:


That is funny!! I will try to remember that and chant to myself, "Don't poop out, don't poop out!" Well, I did do the first mile today-- mostly a slooooow jog, but had to stop once to throw my water bottle away. I knew I would need every bit of strength, and that darn bottle was getting heavier by the step. 
One down, 12.1 left to go, but I am trying to stay focused on one week at a time. Hopefully, no Dydee Diaper pooper-out truck for me! :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

OK Dave, you win, I'll be making the Pear Pudding tomorrow.... and the custard!!
If there 's any over then I'll have the rest with ice cream for the next meal.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all! Dave, I look forward to trying the Pear Pudding. I actually have all ingredients in the house.
> ...


I'm sorry, but since I'm not fond of pease pudding, I never make it. I remember my grandmother used to and it was a very long drawn out process.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning fellow KPers. It is 10:10 a.m. here in Sunny So. Cal. The sun is brilliantly shining this a.m. It is now a brisk 54.3 degrees F.
> ...


Where is the pattern for this multidirectional diagonal scarf I'm hearing about? I like to do scarves.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> OK Dave, you win, I'll be making the Pear Pudding tomorrow.... and the custard!!
> If there 's any over then I'll have the rest with ice cream for the next meal.


Somehow I doubt if there'll be any left over, you'll have to make another!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I only know pease pudding by the nursery rhyme. I have no idea what is in it! Is there such a thing as "pease?"


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

On the subject of hot pepper jelly over cream cheese, this iss one of my favorites until I tried it a different way. I used to take an 8-10oz. jar of hot pepper jelly and pour it over cream cheese. My guests have all rquested the new version: I take 1/2 jar (8-10oz.) 4-5 oz. and whip it into the cream cheese (8oz). Everyone raves about it.

It is another gloriously sunny day in the Pac NW. When the sun shines here I don't think there is a more lovely sight!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I don't think our stores have "jam sugar with pectin."
> 
> Also,I've been meaning to say that I don't think we can buy compost in a bag, either. We do have topsoil and potting soil; also, Vigoro, which has a lot of added fertilizer. Which do you think would work best with the plants?


If you can't get the sugar with added pectin, you can use _Certo_ which is apple pectin extract.

For tomatoes, courgettes and cucumbers, use the one with added fertiser, they are all very greedy plants and need lots of feeding.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I for one would like to see a picture of the "monster," Sue!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I don't think our stores have "jam sugar with pectin."
> 
> Also,I've been meaning to say that I don't think we can buy compost in a bag, either. We do have topsoil and potting soil; also, Vigoro, which has a lot of added fertilizer. Which do you think would work best with the plants?


Doris, I found some mushroom compost in a bag last year at Lowe's, but it was way too rich for the plants by itself. I think potting soil will be our best bet (I had to mix the compost about 1:3 in potting soil so as not to burn up my potted plants, and I'm not about to dump bags, mix and rebag!). I think the potting soil with Miracle Gro or just regular potting soil might work.

And yes, Dandylion, do show us the picture!

I'll admit to being worthless today...haven't done a darn thing since I got off work. Anyway, here's the rice pudding recipe.

QUICK RICE PUDDING

2 cups milk
1 1/2 cups cooked rice
1/2 cup raisins, if desired
1/3 cup sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp vanilla
2 eggs, beaten

Heat oven to 350 F (sorry, don't know the UK conversions). Heat milk to very warm but do not let it boil. Add remaining ingredients and mix well. Pour into ungreased 1 1/2 quart casserole (I used an 8x8 pan). Place casserole in a 13x9 inch pan with deep sides. Pour boiling water in pan around casserole to a depth of about 1". Bake at 350 for 30 minutes. Carefully stir pudding; bake an additional 15-20 minutes or until knife inserted in center comes out clean. Serve warm or cold with cream.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are right mjs - i am thinking about baked custard. i will need to look for something that matches what dave said - i'll figure out something.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, do you think that using a cooked pudding mix only adding more milk than it calls for would work? The vanilla or French vanilla would be good.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> On the subject of hot pepper jelly over cream cheese, this iss one of my favorites until I tried it a different way. I used to take an 8-10oz. jar of hot pepper jelly and pour it over cream cheese. My guests have all rquested the new version: I take 1/2 jar (8-10oz.) 4-5 oz. and whip it into the cream cheese (8oz). Everyone raves about it.
> 
> It is another gloriously sunny day in the Pac NW. When the sun shines here I don't think there is a more lovely sight!


That sounds like a good way to serve it. Will have to make the hot pepper jelly again so I can try it.

Enjoy the sun! That's the way people in Maine feel when the sun comes out, too; at least, that's what I've been told.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I only know pease pudding by the nursery rhyme. I have no idea what is in it! Is there such a thing as "pease?"


I have always had it cold. It's a smooth texture, the colour of peanut butter. I've just never known how to make it. Think it is made from split peas. Despite the word "pudding" it is not a dessert thing, rather a savory taste.
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I don't think our stores have "jam sugar with pectin."
> ...


Is that any particular type of rice?
Sue


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Wish I had paid attention to my mom when she cooked...instead, I was always out playing with the neighbor kids running around the southern West Virginia mountains. Mom was an excellent cook and she made bread that she called "poon" bread. It was made on top of the coal stove in a casted iron skillet. Boy, it was good. We would have it every Monday (wash day) with a big pot of pinto beans...with a big slice of onion. I have tried to find the recipe with no luck. I'm sure it was called something else other than "poon" bread...must have been a hillbilly word...it was so yummy!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

With all this talk of people not being able to find their cars or getting in the wrong car, I have to tell you what happened to my DH a couple of weeks ago. He had driven me to the library and was waiting for me in the driver's seat. A woman (a stranger) opened the passenger door and got in and sat down. All of a sudden she looked around and at my DH and realized she was in the wrong car. She apologized, got out, and took off. When I came out a few minutes later, he was still laughing and happy that she had left before I came out otherwise he might have been in trouble!! Can you imagine how she must have felt?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

britgirl said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I only know pease pudding by the nursery rhyme. I have no idea what is in it! Is there such a thing as "pease?"
> ...


"Pease porridge hot, pease porridge cold,
Pease porridge in the pot, nine days old."

I still remember the nursery rhyme. Was it better if it was nine days old? I always thought it was like oatmeal.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> With all this talk of people not being able to find their cars or getting in the wrong car, I have to tell you what happened to my DH a couple of weeks ago. He had driven me to the library and was waiting for me in the driver's seat. A woman (a stranger) opened the passenger door and got in and sat down. All of a sudden she looked around and at my DH and realized she was in the wrong car. She apologized, got out, and took off. When I came out a few minutes later, he was still laughing and happy that she had left before I came out otherwise he might have been in trouble!! Can you imagine how she must have felt?


Probably very embarrassed. Did your hubby get to say anything to her. I can imagine the look on her face, probably on his too, as they looked at each other, thinking "who are you? What are you doing in my car?" Probably a moment of anxiety on her part too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Wish I had paid attention to my mom when she cooked...instead, I was always out playing with the neighbor kids running around the southern West Virginia mountains. Mom was an excellent cook and she made bread that she called "poon" bread. It was made on top of the coal stove in a casted iron skillet. Boy, it was good. We would have it every Monday (wash day) with a big pot of pinto beans...with a big slice of onion. I have tried to find the recipe with no luck. I'm sure it was called something else other than "poon" bread...must have been a hillbilly word...it was so yummy!!!


There's such a thing as spoon bread. Think that could have been it?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Definitely would get old after a few days. I think it was well salted from what I remember. Thick enough that you could cut it with a knife.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I only know pease pudding by the nursery rhyme. I have no idea what is in it! Is there such a thing as "pease?"


I learned "pease porridge." I'll have to do some looking.



britgirl said:


> Is that any particular type of rice?
> Sue


I used leftover brown and white mixed together--it doesn't matter what kind you use, as long as it's cooked.



Neeterbug said:


> I have tried to find the recipe with no luck. I'm sure it was called something else other than "poon" bread...must have been a hillbilly word...it was so yummy!!!


Spoon bread, I think--here's one recipe.

SOUTHERN SPOON BREAD 
2 cups water
1 cup milk
1 cup corn meal
1 tablespoon butter
2 eggs
2 teaspoons salt

Mix water and corn meal and bring to the boiling point and cook 5 minutes. Beat eggs well and add remaining ingredients. Beat well and bake in a well-greased pan for 25 minutes at 375°F.

Serve from baking dish with a large spoon.

Serves 4.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

britgirl said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > With all this talk of people not being able to find their cars or getting in the wrong car, I have to tell you what happened to my DH a couple of weeks ago. He had driven me to the library and was waiting for me in the driver's seat. A woman (a stranger) opened the passenger door and got in and sat down. All of a sudden she looked around and at my DH and realized she was in the wrong car. She apologized, got out, and took off. When I came out a few minutes later, he was still laughing and happy that she had left before I came out otherwise he might have been in trouble!! Can you imagine how she must have felt?
> ...


I asked him why he didn't say anything to her while she was getting in. But he was enjoying the moment and waiting to see her face when she discovered she was in the wrong car. He's mean that way! :-D


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations, Doris! I know you will love it when you get settled in.
> 
> I love the snow! But, we are not prepared for it so it is hard on us. It never lasts long. Dave, my daughter goes out in the snow, too. I'm like you, I stay snuggled in the warmth!
> 
> I'm not understanding the custard either. Only the baked custard is what I have ever had.


_Runny Custard_ is a sweet sauce we pour over almost any hot pudding, fruit pie or crumble. Many people, probably about half the UK, use _Bird's Custard Powder_, which was invented in the nineteenth century by a chemist whose wife was allergic to eggs.

Making it from scratch isn't that difficult, but you must stir it continuously to keep it smooth and lump-free.

*Custard*

*Ingredients:* 
1 Imp. pint (1.2 US pints/570ml) full-fat milk
1 vanilla pod
3 egg yolks
2 tsp cornflour
1 oz (30g) caster sugar

*Method:*
Heat the milk with the vanilla pod until just boiling.

Meanwhile, in a large bowl, mix together the egg yolks, sugar and cornflour to a smooth paste.

Remove the vanilla pod from the milk, rinse and dry it for re-use.

Pour the flavoured milk over the egg mixture, stirring continuously to avoid it setting.

Pour the mixture back into a clean saucepan and cook very gently, stirring continuously, until the custard thickens. When you can draw your finger across the back of the spoon and the line remains, the custard is ready to serve.

You can't have apple pie without custard!
Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just looked up a couple of pease porridge recipes...it's nearly the same as my split pea soup...I feel rather let down. Ha ha!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Just when i was dispensing with all recipes books, i now find myself printing off more. My youngest daughter told me to get rid of them and in future just google best recipes with title of what i was looking for. Only last week googled best recipe for banana cake (my favourite). sure did get a lovely recipe. My mil gave me recipe for pear batter 40 yrs ago. It can be used on any fruit in season. Especially good on stewed apricotss.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are right mjs - i am thinking about baked custard. i will need to look for something that matches what dave said - i'll figure out something.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Cornstarch custard recipe here. I like the kind with eggs so I'll look for that. http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1913,144181-246206,00.html


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are right mjs - i am thinking about baked custard. i will need to look for something that matches what dave said - i'll figure out something.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


The brain is gradually dredging up memories. Boiled custard is what it was called. You have to be sure the eggs don't curdle when you cook it to too high a temperature. I've been using a thermometer to check things like this and also to be sure cheesecakes are done. If you should curdle the eggs, which makes it totally disgusting, you can undo it pretty much by beating the custard while it is still very hot. http://allrecipes.com/recipe/southern-boiled-custard/


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> jlize, do they still make those little rubber things that fit on the end of your index finger? In the "old" days, file clerks used them to sort through papers, Maybe a good stationery store, if there are such things anymore, would carry them.


They are also available to put over a bandaid to protect an injured finger.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, here's a recipe for Custard Sauce and may be what you're looking for.

Custard Sauce - Serve Chilled

3 egg yolks
1 T cornstarch
3 T sugar
1/4 tsp salt
2 cups milk, scalded
1 tsp vanilla

Beat egg yolks. Mix cornstarch, sugar, and salt together. Add to egg yolks. Slowly add to scalded milk, stirring constantly. Cook over low heat until mixture coats spoon. Remove from heat, pour into bowl to cool. Cover to prevent scum from forming. Add flavoring after custard has chilled. Store in fridge as soon as transferred from pan to bowl.

Note: I think by scum they mean the skin that forms on puddings. This is from a 1954 cookbook so the cooking terms may be different than what we use now.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> My two beautiful neices are the ones in my avitar. The one in the pink cowgirl hat is the 14 year old. The short one is the 16 year old & she makes sure when she tells you how tall she is that she adds the half inch she is 5'1.5 " tall.
> Lisa


LOL I know what you mean! My daughter is 5' 2 1/2" tall and INSISTS that she's really 5'3"


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I only know pease pudding by the nursery rhyme. I have no idea what is in it! Is there such a thing as "pease?"


I've just found it in my grandmother's note-book. It's 12 ounces of dried split peas, soaked overnight, then tied in a sheet of muslin with a chopped onion and a chopped potato. Boiled for two hours in salted water. Passed through a seive and then an egg and an ounce of softened butter are beaten in, it's seasoned with pepper and two tablespoons of finely chopped parsley. Turn the mixture into a buttered pudding basin, cover closely, then steam for one to one and a half hours.

I knew I could remember it taking ages!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Doris! I know you will love it when you get settled in.
> ...


I had never had custard used over pies, but that was served when I went to Canterbury to sing. Since I love pudding and custard, I just loved this over the fruit desserts.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

skinny minnie said:


> Just when i was dispensing with all recipes books, i now find myself printing off more. My youngest daughter told me to get rid of them and in future just google best recipes with title of what i was looking for. Only last week googled best recipe for banana cake (my favourite). sure did get a lovely recipe. My mil gave me recipe for pear batter 40 yrs ago. It can be used on any fruit in season. Especially good on stewed apricotss.


My older son says the same thing - he doesn't need cookbooks when he has the Internet. But I wouldn't part with even one of my cookbooks and I have hundreds of them.

What is pear batter or did you mean pear butter?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I only know pease pudding by the nursery rhyme. I have no idea what is in it! Is there such a thing as "pease?"
> ...


I knew it tasted salty. Shame. Another thing I need to avoid now, unless I could use a salt substitute. It was good, but I'm not sure it is worth all that much effort.
Sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I go for note-books first, cook-books second, the internet as a last resort. I always have to be pretty desperate to use the internet as a source, unless I know the writer.

But I'm not really computer-friendly!

Dave


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I meant the batter on daves pear pudding


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is 10:10 a.m. here in Sunny So. Cal. The sun is brilliantly shining this a.m. It is now a brisk 54.3 degrees F.
> 
> Well, I finally found my new home. It is an age restricted community in Port Hueneme, CA. (Next to Oxnard and Ventura, CA) It is across from the Naval Base. Three bedrooms, 2 baths, ONE LEVEL, 2 car attached garage, laundry ROOM. I'm so excited and happy.
> 
> ...


That's great news!! Glad you found a place you like!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Knowing my grandmother, I doubt she put more than one teaspoon of salt in the water, so it wouldn't be too much and you could use a low sodium alternative.

As for whether you want to make it, that's another matter. Instead of seiving it, you could put it into a food processor and add the egg, butter, parsley and pepper. It just takes a long time to cook.

As I said, I'm not very keen on it, but I can see why those who are, buy it tinned!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I only know pease pudding by the nursery rhyme. I have no idea what is in it! Is there such a thing as "pease?"
> ...


So what would it be, Dave, a veggie, a dessert, or a breakfast dish?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Doris...I looked at spoon bread thinking that might be it but it wasn't. I searched the internet for "poon bread" and it always gave me spoon bread....too bad.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

So now we have hot and cold custard sauce. LOL


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


Here's the pattern I found on Ravelry, if no one has posted it for you yet. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multidirectional-diagonal-scarf
It is a little confusing at first if you don't know how to do short rows, but trust the pattern and it will turn out.
Patty


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Solid stodge, served with the main course in addition to the vegetables, to fill everybody up so they eat less meat!

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

britgirl said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all! Dave, I look forward to trying the Pear Pudding. I actually have all ingredients in the house.
> ...


I don't know if this is what you wanted or not, but I found this online, haven't tried it. I thought it was just something made up for the nursery rhyme.
http://www.greatbritishkitchen.co.uk/recipebook/index.php?option=com_rapidrecipe&page=viewrecipe&recipe_id=790&Itemid=28


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> So now we have hot and cold custard sauce. LOL


I think it's best warm, but lots of people like it cold with fruit.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Doris...I looked at spoon bread thinking that might be it but it wasn't. I searched the internet for "poon bread" and it always gave me spoon bread....too bad.


Neeterbug, what part of the country did you say you were from? I have lots of what are called "charity" cookbooks that were printed as fundraisers for churches, schools, etc.; in fact, I buy every one I see at book sales. Sometimes you find good regional recipes in them. I might be able to find something similar to what you're talking about.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


You are so funny!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Wish I had paid attention to my mom when she cooked...instead, I was always out playing with the neighbor kids running around the southern West Virginia mountains. Mom was an excellent cook and she made bread that she called "poon" bread. It was made on top of the coal stove in a casted iron skillet. Boy, it was good. We would have it every Monday (wash day) with a big pot of pinto beans...with a big slice of onion. I have tried to find the recipe with no luck. I'm sure it was called something else other than "poon" bread...must have been a hillbilly word...it was so yummy!!!


Could it have been spoon bread?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pattys76Where is the pattern for this multidirectional diagonal scarf I'm hearing about? I like to do scarves.[/quote said:


> Here's the pattern I found on Ravelry, if no one has posted it for you yet. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multidirectional-diagonal-scarf
> It is a little confusing at first if you don't know how to do short rows, but trust the pattern and it will turn out.
> Patty


Thanks, Patty. I love variegated yarns and colors so I'll add this one to my growing list of to-do projects. I wonder how it would look with Lion Brand's Amazing yarn? I'm doing a plain old garter stitch scarf for myself with it to get a feel for using the yarn. I've used short rows and had no problem so maybe I could make it.


----------



## jz201 (Jun 4, 2011)

No pork cooking here although my husband says chicken vegi stirfry for tomorrow's supper.

It's 7:30 pm in Daytona Beach, FL, USA. Temperatures today were in the high 70's F. Nice day to hang at the beach, but I chose to participate in a Civil War fashion show and explained that I knit as I talked and walked like all ladies used to do in order to make socks, gloves, etc for "their boy" at the front. While walking and talking in character, I managed to knit almost half a fingerless mitt in the round on size 4 wooden double points.

Now I'm ready to join the ladies for a cuppa and a slice of homemade coconut cream pie.


----------



## jz201 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like a variation of corn bread which would be fabulous with beans and onions.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Was the poon bread corn or wheat?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I only know pease pudding by the nursery rhyme. I have no idea what is in it! Is there such a thing as "pease?"


I live among many Newfie people and peas pudding is one of their favorites to be served as a vegie side dish. It can be boiled and then baked, cooked in a slow cooker, etc. Here is a recipe that is good and this one is boiled. It is just a basic one but tastes great. Other dried beans can be used in place of the yellow split peas. These dishes are all just called a "peas pudding" and some have added bacon or salt pork as complimentary flavor enhancors.

"Peas Pudding
1 lb package yellow split peas 
¼ cup butter 
1 tsp salt 
¼ tsp pepper

Wash peas and put in a cloth bag. Do not pack tightly. Place bag in pot with a quart of water . bring to a full boil and then turn heat down to a slow boil. Keep water boiling, for approximately 1 ½ hours. When peas are done, remove and squeeze bag to get out all water. Turn peas into a dish, add the butter, salt and pepper, mixing until butter is melted. Serve with salt meat and cabbage dinner."


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kay = glad to have you aboard - just hop into the conversation whenever - we talk alot about food so maybe you have a favorite recipe you would like to share.

sam



kaliz said:


> Happy Weekend Everyone. I Love the Salsa recipes! I can really use some wisdom today. I have a beautiful pattern for a double knit afghan. It calls for worsted weight yarn and size 8 needles. However it is coming out way too thick for my taste. I have ordered some Caron Simply Soft Light to subsitute but I am now concerned about the size it will end up! I ordered the same amount of yarn that the pattern called for in the worsted. Will I need more yardage to make this? HELP!!
> Thanks all, I Love the posts and am here all the time even if I don't have anything to contribute. Thanks all, Kay


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - of course we want to see a picture of it -

sam



dandylion said:


> Wow, 12 pages to go through! I only had time for the first.
> So many good sounding recipes to copy.
> 
> This is a very big weekend here in Indy,
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > jlize, do they still make those little rubber things that fit on the end of your index finger? In the "old" days, file clerks used them to sort through papers, Maybe a good stationery store, if there are such things anymore, would carry them.
> ...


Mjs, you are thinking of a finger cot which is just a plastic/vinyl finger "glove". It is not the same as a rubber thimble.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was those kind of days when it seemed you could reach out and touch the cascades that reminded why i loved living in the pacific northwest.

sam



Sandy said:


> On the subject of hot pepper jelly over cream cheese, this iss one of my favorites until I tried it a different way. I used to take an 8-10oz. jar of hot pepper jelly and pour it over cream cheese. My guests have all rquested the new version: I take 1/2 jar (8-10oz.) 4-5 oz. and whip it into the cream cheese (8oz). Everyone raves about it.
> 
> It is another gloriously sunny day in the Pac NW. When the sun shines here I don't think there is a more lovely sight!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I only know pease pudding by the nursery rhyme. I have no idea what is in it! Is there such a thing as "pease?"
> ...


Thanks for the recipe. 
Sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

So Sam, are you going to have a go at making runny custard? It really is good with apple or cherry pie. 

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm going to do runny custard. Yum.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Interesting to know that you can buy it tinned, although there are probably a lot of preservatives in it. I'll have to google it and see if anywhere lists it.
Sue


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Neeterbug said:
> 
> 
> > Doris...I looked at spoon bread thinking that might be it but it wasn't. I searched the internet for "poon bread" and it always gave me spoon bread....too bad.
> ...


Doris...I am originally from a little town (Welch) in the southern part of West Virginia (coal country)...so far back in the hills that we had to pipe in sunshine. Hope you have a cookbook that has poon bread. The closest thing I have found that tastes like poon bread is Indian bread that we find at fairs here in Arizona.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - great minds work together - i was thinking the same thing.

sam



siouxann said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > you are right mjs - i am thinking about baked custard. i will need to look for something that matches what dave said - i'll figure out something.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I would call it a veggie, or side dish probably. My mother used to serve it with ham and side salad.
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Could probably spice it up with some hot sauce.
Sue


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Was the poon bread corn or wheat?


 I really don't remember but I would say wheat.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > britgirl said:
> ...


Possibly not very many preservatives in a tinned product, the process means you don't need to add any.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Britgirl, it is a simple recipe for Peas Pudding and any herbs can be added to it. If you are someone who likes to use a "one-pot" cooking style, you could add your potatoes to the water and cook them that way too. Salt pork can be added to the water to cook while the peas are cooking. Of course you could also chop up an onion and cook it in with the peas. The Peas Pudding was a great way to get an extra non-meat protein on the table and it is a great vegan dish. The Peas Pudding is often put into a loaf pan and baked for added firmness. It can be eaten cold, or sliced and fried with butter (preferably in the pan that just had the bacon fried in!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

skinny minnie - will you share your recipe for pear batter?

sam

welcome to the tea party - at least i don't remember seeing you before - please join us often and share anything you wish - especially yummy recipes - like banana cake.

sam



skinny minnie said:


> Just when i was dispensing with all recipes books, i now find myself printing off more. My youngest daughter told me to get rid of them and in future just google best recipes with title of what i was looking for. Only last week googled best recipe for banana cake (my favourite). sure did get a lovely recipe. My mil gave me recipe for pear batter 40 yrs ago. It can be used on any fruit in season. Especially good on stewed apricotss.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I'm going to do runny custard. Yum.


It never occurred to me to post the receipt until Sam and Pammie mentioned they didn't know what it is.

It really does taste better with whole milk and use good quality eggs. The whites can be frozen for meringues, or used to seal jam pots.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds perfect doris - thanks

sam



DorisT said:


> Sam, here's a recipe for Custard Sauce and may be what you're looking for.
> 
> Custard Sauce - Serve Chilled
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > britgirl said:
> ...


Tried Amazon.co.uk and they actually do list it, selling through a store that ships to expats. I would have to place a huge order to justify the shipping costs. Will be a lot simpler just to make it myself.
Sue


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Joy of Cooking has a recipe for 'boiled custard' which I think is about the same thing as runny custard.

Neeterbug, could it be pone and not poon?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you folks sure know how to make a wolf hungry
any cream cake left


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds perfect doris - thanks
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I've never put salt in my custard, I'm not sure it needs it.

Dave


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Britgirl, it is a simple recipe for Peas Pudding and any herbs can be added to it. If you are someone who likes to use a "one-pot" cooking style, you could add your potatoes to the water and cook them that way too. Salt pork can be added to the water to cook while the peas are cooking. Of course you could also chop up an onion and cook it in with the peas. The Peas Pudding was a great way to get an extra non-meat protein on the table and it is a great vegan dish. The Peas Pudding is often put into a loaf pan and baked for added firmness. It can be eaten cold, or sliced and fried with butter (preferably in the pan that just had the bacon fried in!)


Sounds like it can be part of a hearty meal! You mentioned you got the recipe from Newfie friends. My brother and his familylive in Nflnd. Beautiful place, but too cold. We went there once on the first ship of the summer season in late June and were entertained with seeing icebergs. Well, not when we were on the boat but during our stay there. Awesome to see this iceberg towering well about a clifftop and slowly making its way southwards.
Sue


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cherry pie is my favorite with apple running a close second so it is a definite try. i also like a sharp cheddar with apple pie.

sam



FireballDave said:


> So Sam, are you going to have a go at making runny custard? It really is good with apple or cherry pie.
> 
> Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave
> I also had to make up a batch of the [i said:
> 
> 
> ...


Hi and thank you for the site. We bought Kaisler (smoked pork chops) from our german butcher and I have been trying to think of something different to do with them. I'll now be making the pineapple, honey and mustard recipe.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy Sunday, TPers. It's just before noon in Adelaide, and it's taken me since around 10 a.m. to catch up with all the posts. Dori Sage, congrats on your new home, and please feel free to send my poem on to whoever. It's been good to read of other folks' similar experiences: seems I'm not alone. Very comforting! I moved house (sort of - I knocked down my old family home and built two courtyard homes on the land 12 years ago, and now live in one, which is plenty of room and nowhere near the yard maintenance). I wrote a little poem for the housewarming invitations, so if you are planning such a party I'd be happy to PM you the invitation wording, or to provide it for the TP if anyone else is interested. Meanwhile, the cat lovers out there might like this little one I wrote in memory of a favourite cat.
Sunshine Aloyisius Montgomery,
The old ginger cat I adore
Impatiently waits for his breakfast
To appear in his bowl on the floor.
He watches in anticipation
The microwave turntable spin.
Thirty seconds to Sunny's a life-time,
"Without fish in my dish I'll grow thin".
At long last the oven door opens
Revealing his favourite treats.
To the laundry he runs in excitement,
Bows his head to give thanks, and then eats.
Sunshine Aloyisius Montgomery,
The old ginger cat I adore,
Impatiently waits for his dinner
To appear in his bowl on the floor.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


i think if you go to ravelry and type in multidirectional diagonal scarf it will be there.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

britgirl said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > With all this talk of people not being able to find their cars or getting in the wrong car, I have to tell you what happened to my DH a couple of weeks ago. He had driven me to the library and was waiting for me in the driver's seat. A woman (a stranger) opened the passenger door and got in and sat down. All of a sudden she looked around and at my DH and realized she was in the wrong car. She apologized, got out, and took off. When I came out a few minutes later, he was still laughing and happy that she had left before I came out otherwise he might have been in trouble!! Can you imagine how she must have felt?
> ...


  how funny, i have walked in a store with husband and he went in another direction and i thought he was still behind me and was just talking away, when i looked the gentleman was laughing at me, cause he knew i thought he was mine. i just laughed and apoligized, glad i didn't grab him by the arm like i do bj sometimes. oh well, such is life.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Special as always. Your salsa recipes made me think of Mexican-salsa and chips and margaritas, of course. So now I am thinking I need to make a nice enchiladas casserole until I find my wok. 
K


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

allthea - love the poem - share more poems if you wish -

sam



Althea said:


> Happy Sunday, TPers. It's just before noon in Adelaide, and it's taken me since around 10 a.m. to catch up with all the posts. Dori Sage, congrats on your new home, and please feel free to send my poem on to whoever. It's been good to read of other folks' similar experiences: seems I'm not alone. Very comforting! I moved house (sort of - I knocked down my old family home and built two courtyard homes on the land 12 years ago, and now live in one, which is plenty of room and nowhere near the yard maintenance). I wrote a little poem for the housewarming invitations, so if you are planning such a party I'd be happy to PM you the invitation wording, or to provide it for the TP if anyone else is interested. Meanwhile, the cat lovers out there might like this little one I wrote in memory of a favourite cat.
> Sunshine Aloyisius Montgomery,
> The old ginger cat I adore
> Impatiently waits for his breakfast
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> allthea - love the poem - share more poems if you wish -
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :-D wow, i agree, share your poetry with us anytime. i can just see the old cat.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute. I know how it is when your special friends leave too soon. 
Karen


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> cherry pie is my favorite with apple running a close second so it is a definite try. i also like a sharp cheddar with apple pie.
> 
> sam
> 
> Oh Sam! How happy we would be together! Cherry pie, apple pie, blueberry pie, and strawberries in many ways. We could eat our way through the cookbook.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam your mentioning baked custard brought back fond memories of my childhood. My mom used to make it as a treat for us kids and dad. Goodness I haven't had it in decades! I am going to have to search for a recipe in mom's cookbooks and make some; maybe Monday when I'm off work.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > jlize, do they still make those little rubber things that fit on the end of your index finger? In the "old" days, file clerks used them to sort through papers, Maybe a good stationery store, if there are such things anymore, would carry them.
> ...


Thanks for the support! The addition of the bandanas just frustrated me. The liquid band is working pretty well. I appreciate your suggestions,though, and will keep that in mind. I was just knitting and all went well.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

britgirl said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Britgirl, it is a simple recipe for Peas Pudding and any herbs can be added to it. If you are someone who likes to use a "one-pot" cooking style, you could add your potatoes to the water and cook them that way too. Salt pork can be added to the water to cook while the peas are cooking. Of course you could also chop up an onion and cook it in with the peas. The Peas Pudding was a great way to get an extra non-meat protein on the table and it is a great vegan dish. The Peas Pudding is often put into a loaf pan and baked for added firmness. It can be eaten cold, or sliced and fried with butter (preferably in the pan that just had the bacon fried in!)
> ...


Newfoundland & Labrador is also a great place for whale watching when they migrate to go north and then when they come down south for the winter.

Ask your sister in law to get some Newfie Peas Pudding recipes and then share them with us. Usually the same Peas Pudding recipes are passed down within the same families. Needless to say, each family will have their own "spin" on the puddings as far as flavors and/or cooking methods go! :wink:

Right now, even as I write this, the island of Newfoundland is paralized by a blizzard. The first major one of the winter so far. It has been very mild here this year in Canada. Hope your brother and his family are safe.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone remember Rennet Junket? Mom made it as a treat to get us to eat something when we were sick. I remember that it was hard to get it to set up. It was pink and very sweet. Almost made getting sick worth while and took the sting out of getting wrapped up in a sheet wrung out in cold water to bring down the fever. It's a wonder any of us survived. I remember being so sick my parents almost called the Doctor. Ahhhh the Good Old Days. Edith


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Karena said:


> Special as always. Your salsa recipes made me think of Mexican-salsa and chips and margaritas, of course. So now I am thinking I need to make a nice enchiladas casserole until I find my wok.
> K


How about the recipe you use to make a 'nice enchiladas casserole'?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > cherry pie is my favorite with apple running a close second so it is a definite try. i also like a sharp cheddar with apple pie.
> ...


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Joy of Cooking has a recipe for 'boiled custard' which I think is about the same thing as runny custard.
> 
> Neeterbug, could it be pone and not poon?


 That is a very good question. I always assumed it was poon...will have to search for pone.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

flockie said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


The point is that it would do the job if nothing else is available. Just as here we could use latex gloves to protect fingers when you hang out clothes in the winter.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

My mother made biscuits or cornbread every day. (Of course now I don't care if I never see another of either of them.) Mama made something she called 'pone' if it was cornbread and 'hoecake' if it was biscuit. The difference in these things is that there are no biscuits shaped. It's just a really big pan of bread.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Does anyone remember Rennet Junket? Mom made it as a treat to get us to eat something when we were sick. I remember that it was hard to get it to set up. It was pink and very sweet. Almost made getting sick worth while and took the sting out of getting wrapped up in a sheet wrung out in cold water to bring down the fever. It's a wonder any of us survived. I remember being so sick my parents almost called the Doctor. Ahhhh the Good Old Days. Edith


There is a junket cookbook with such pretty pictures, probably from the thirties. I don't think the junket was as good as other kinds of puddings. I think you remember raspberry. You can still get the tablets, in a wooden tube the last I had, but of course that would make vanilla. I suspect they may be available in the markets because of people using them to make cheese.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Dear wannabear, hope you are having a terrific Saturday, I am just scrolling through to see what everyone is up to. !?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Dave, I don't receive The Tea Party until Saturday, but I make sure I'm eating my lunch when I start reading it. I KNOW you are going to be putting on some of your mouth-watering recipes and I would be salivating all over the place if I weren't eating!!! Love fresh pineapple, but pretty costly here right now. However, we have been having unseasonably warm weather, that is, until tomorrow when it will be low 50's which is still wonderful. According to records kept, it was 1 degree here this week in 1964. Yesterday, it was in the upper 70's and absolutely abnormal for this time of year. BTW, I'm knitting my third multi-directional scarf and really enjoy seeing how it develops. A good project when one wants to watch the telly, etc.


dear 81 brighteyes, I found it a little tricky when tired and people are talking, it seems so simple, but as you have done three can you suggest how I turned my two accidental corners?
Partly it is the first time I have used an 'American ' pattern.
Our Sunday is coming towards close, cloudy but warm. DH does not like me to knit on Sundays, so it is a good time to catch up on the Tea Party.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi myfanwy! It has been a fine Saturday. It rained all day but all the errands were done yesterday, so no need to go out at all. 

I gave support to my daughter who is trying to sew some stuffed animal creatures. She is an artist and it wasn't hard for her to look at some other stuffed animals and get a general idea of how they go together. She drew her patterns up and she has some muslin ready to cut out and baste together to see how it all works together. The only impediment is that she can't sew! I'm sure she'll do well, though. 

Soon time for me to be off to bed. I want to get a world map and keep track of where people are. Are you just starting out Sunday there?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Whoops. Got my answer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > i am really going to town on my multidirectional diagonal scarf, once you get started it flies by. i knitted so much on it last nite, my hands were stiff this morn. will check in with everyone later
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I don't think our stores have "jam sugar with pectin."
> 
> Also, I've been meaning to say that I don't think we can buy compost in a bag, either. We do have topsoil and potting soil; also, Vigoro, which has a lot of added fertilizer. Which do you think would work best with the plants?


My choice would probably be the potting mix, if it is anything like what we have, but we can get bagged compost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


http://douma.net/Karen/knitting/Accessory-Scarves/Multidirectional_Diagonal_Scarf.htp


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Does anyone remember Rennet Junket? Mom made it as a treat to get us to eat something when we were sick. I remember that it was hard to get it to set up. It was pink and very sweet. Almost made getting sick worth while and took the sting out of getting wrapped up in a sheet wrung out in cold water to bring down the fever. It's a wonder any of us survived. I remember being so sick my parents almost called the Doctor. Ahhhh the Good Old Days. Edith


Last time I looked, about 5 years ago, it was available here. We often had it as children as a summer lunchtime treat.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks Dave will definitely have to try the pear pudding


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Dave, thank you for the hot chilli pepper jelly receipt, feeing very clever,I thought to copy it and it is now pasted into it's own file. I imagine you are still in the middle of the cold snap, I gather the lads are as lively as ever, Still several pages of the Tea Party to catch up on, but we at least have had an enjoyable Sunday out, may go dancing on Friday, that sounds like a treat, Fale is a great waltzer! Happy Sunday!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when do you want to start? i'm a great "grazer". i love pie - my birthday cake is always sour cherry pie with the least amount of sugar you can get away with. usually i end up baking it myself. lol

sam



wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > cherry pie is my favorite with apple running a close second so it is a definite try. i also like a sharp cheddar with apple pie.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely flockie - just make sure the pie is warm before you add the ice cream.

sam



flockie said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

real whipped cream wannabear - made with real cream - oh yeah!

sam



wannabear said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Was the poon bread corn or wheat?
> ...


Darn! I was going to ask if it might be corn pone, which is a type of cornbread,

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/southern-corn-pone-bread/


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


That's happened to me, too. Isn't it embarrassing?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sam your mentioning baked custard brought back fond memories of my childhood. My mom used to make it as a treat for us kids and dad. Goodness I haven't had it in decades! I am going to have to search for a recipe in mom's cookbooks and make some; maybe Monday when I'm off work.


My Mom used to make a lot of baked custard, too. In a woodstove no less. We lived in the country for about 3 or 4 years and had a cow and some chickens. It was a way for her to make use of all that milk and eggs.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Thewren. My recipe is called sponge for puddings. Ingrediants are 2eggs 1/2 cup SR flour 1/2 cup sugar 2tblsp water Beat eggs and sugar together add flour and water put on top of hot fruit. bake for about 30mins on 170. very similar to dave's on page 4. he has his on pears, but u can use any fruit. Apple is good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am assuming that 170 is in F degrees.

sam



skinny minnie said:


> Thewren. My recipe is called sponge for puddings. Ingrediants are 2eggs 1/2 cup SR flour 1/2 cup sugar 2tblsp water Beat eggs and sugar together add flour and water put on top of hot fruit. bake for about 30mins on 170. very similar to dave's on page 4. he has his on pears, but u can use any fruit. Apple is good.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> absolutely flockie - just make sure the pie is warm before you add the ice cream.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Sam. The banana cake recipe as follows. 1 1/2 cups S Rflour, 1teasp bicarb soda, 3/4 cup of sugar, 3mashed bananas ,1/2 cup of oil, 2eggs lightly beaten 1. Grease a ring tin, line base with baking paper. ( I used a normal pan.) 2. Sift flour and soda into a bowl. Add sugar. 3 Make a well in centre and add bananas, eggs and oil. 4 Stir until mixture is smooth. 5 Pour into cake tin and bake at 150 C for about an hour. Ice with cream cheese or lemon icing. ( i prefer to top with whipped cream and top with sliced banana) Sorry the layout is all over the place puter gone mad.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am assuming that 170 is in F degrees.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, wild guess on my part, but I think 170 is celsius which would be 345 degrees farenheit.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

( The wren and Sam) Right on with the temperature.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dori: I am so happy that you found such a lovely place to begin your new adventure. Decorate your new home with lots of sunny, happy colors: thinking pansys for remembrance, iris, daffodils, sweetpeas. The scenery in that area is marvelous and so close to some really nice places to visit.
Your new home sounds lovely. Find a knitting pal or group so you can have some friends like you have found on the KP. Looking forward to your posts. Know that we all are pulling for you to find happiness at this turning point in your life. With spring just around the corner here in Calif
you can make this new beginning and put the sorrow and pain behind you. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flockie - i love pumpkin pie - i like to spread the top with real butter and then pour honey over top - yum!

sam



flockie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > absolutely flockie - just make sure the pie is warm before you add the ice cream.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very easy to follow skinny minnie - and sounds delicious.

sam



skinny minnie said:


> Sam. The banana cake recipe as follows. 1 1/2 cups S Rflour, 1teasp bicarb soda, 3/4 cup of sugar, 3mashed bananas ,1/2 cup of oil, 2eggs lightly beaten 1. Grease a ring tin, line base with baking paper. ( I used a normal pan.) 2. Sift flour and soda into a bowl. Add sugar. 3 Make a well in centre and add bananas, eggs and oil. 4 Stir until mixture is smooth. 5 Pour into cake tin and bake at 150 C for about an hour. Ice with cream cheese or lemon icing. ( i prefer to top with whipped cream and top with sliced banana) Sorry the layout is all over the place puter gone mad.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good morning all...it is 6.30 a.m.Sunday just woken up to a Winter wonderland,it has snowed heavily overnight in North Essex UK and is still snowing, and tomorrow I am having a new bathroom suite fitted...happy days! :roll:


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

11:12 pm here. Goodnight! Superbowl Sunday just a few hours away!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dori: I am so happy that you found such a lovely place to begin your new adventure. Decorate your new home with lots of sunny, happy colors: thinking pansys for remembrance, iris, daffodils, sweetpeas. The scenery in that area is marvelous and so close to some really nice places to visit.
> Your new home sounds lovely. Find a knitting pal or group so you can have some friends like you have found on the KP. Looking forward to your posts. Know that we all are pulling for you to find happiness at this turning point in your life. With spring just around the corner here in Calif
> you can make this new beginning and put the sorrow and pain behind you. Marlark Marge.


Marlark Marge thank you so much for your wonderful good wishes. We are actually not to far away from each other and I'd love to meet you someplace in between us and we could knit together.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Good morning all...it is 6.30 a.m.Sunday just woken up to a Winter wonderland,it has snowed heavily overnight in North Essex UK and is still snowing, and tomorrow I am having a new bathroom suite fitted...happy days! :roll:


Lovely and quiet in Kent, they obviously haven't completed clearing the runways at either Heathrow or Gatwick because I haven't heard any planes yet.

The only sound I can hear at 7:30 is a shovel as _The Lad_ digs enough of it away to open the garage doors. I would offer to help but he seems to be having so much fun, he's rolling around in it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The sound of 2-strokes in extremis indicates _The Lad_ has reached the garage. He and his best friend are a bit late for the croissant run, I expect they'll return for elevenses after they've chewed up the virgin snow on the hills a bit.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > britgirl said:
> ...


So one day my DH and I were in a Borders Bookstore. He went one way and I went another. He was at the info desk when I walked away. About 15 minutes later I went to find him and see if he got the info he was searching for. I spotted him at the desk and decided to "scare" him. So I put my arms around his waist. Imagine my surprise when he turned around and it wasn't my DH at all, but some strange man. I jumped away, the man looked at me as if I was nuts, my DH saw the whole thing and thought I was flirting with that other man. We all ended up having a good laugh, but I was really embarrassed.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's definitely 'soup weather' in London, just thought I'd post a really easy one. I given the quantity for one good bowlful, just multiply it up as required.

*Celery Soup*
_Serves: 1_

*Ingredients:*
4 oz (115g) celery, roughly chopped
1 garlic clove, chopped
1/2 onion, chopped
7 fl. oz (200ml) hot chicken stock
1 tbs 915ml) olive oil

_To Serve:_
1 tbs (15ml) double cream
freshly chopped parsley

*Method:*

Heat the oil in a saucepan and cook the garlic, onion and celery over a low heat for 5 minutes, until softened.

Add the chicken stock and bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 10-12 minutes.

Transfer the soup to a blender and liquidise.

To serve, pour the soup into a bowl, add a swirl of double cream and a sprinkling of freshly chopped parsley.

Perfect on a cold day!
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's definitely 'soup weather' in London, just thought I'd post a really easy one. I given the quantity for one good bowlful, just multiply it up as required.
> 
> Thank you Dave for that, I am copying and pasting that one too. Usually tend to make far too much soup, hot weather or cold, and get a bit tired of it- european style soups are not one of the DH's favourites. He will enjoy the chicken necks I have just cooked up, and I have the bonus of the stock. Plan to get some bulk chicken backs and wings next fortnight. not quite, but almost down to the bread and marmite diet. The plums I was given have made a lovely addition to my breakfast yoghurt. Curried some chicken breast earlier for the DH, just discovered where he had stashed it , so that is making a delicious 'mid night' snack, i guess the lad will be off to school soon. am really looking forwad to this dance we have been invited to for Friday, good excuse to wear something glamorous!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am assuming that 170 is in F degrees.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, I think it is in celsius. Farenheit would be about 325-350 degrees.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Myfanwy, your breakfast of yoghourt & plums sounds good. I used to always have fruity yoghurt & a banana until my diabetic nurse said it was not enough & I had to add porridge or toast. Problem is, once I've had the that I've no room for the yoghourt % banana. I usually add a couple of prunes to make up for the lack of sugar. I hope you are getting better sleep now, it must be past midnight in NZ, as it's midday here.
All the talk of food is making me hungry so lunch will be early today. Soup,
as DP has gone to help his son who has a burst pipe. In his flat, that is.

Tessa.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

good morning all! just checking out the forum and seeing all the snow all over the world. we are actually kind of mild here again today. day off but my eyes still popped open at 5:30 am. gathered the laundry, let the dogs out. i am absolutely starving after reading all the receipts. 

sam that pie sounds sooooo good.

finished one potato chip scarf last night, started the second one. have a few more to go. also have to make a pair of mens slippers for a friends husband. needles clicking away here. 

going to do some baking here today. had a special request from gage for chocolate chip cookies. thats our after school treat together.

will check back later....off to start the wash.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave, there was no snow on this coast just cold & foggy. Thanks for the celery soup recipe ,I like celery, unlike my elder DD who would not even go into a restaurant the other day because they listed it in one of their dishes. I said "Have something else" but no, they might put the scraps in for flavour.

Tessa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Dave, there was no snow on this coast just cold & foggy. Thanks for the celery soup recipe ,I like celery, unlike my elder DD who would not even go into a restaurant the other day because they listed it in one of their dishes. I said "Have something else" but no, they might put the scraps in for flavour.
> 
> Tessa


It's a really easy soup to make a single serving of, tasty too, vegetarians can use court-bouillon instead of chicken stock.

You can have some of the white stuff we've got on the Kent/Surrey border! The photo is how the _Little Woods_ over the road from me looked just after dawn.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> when do you want to start? i'm a great "grazer". i love pie - my birthday cake is always sour cherry pie with the least amount of sugar you can get away with. usually i end up baking it myself. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Wish I had paid attention to my mom when she cooked...instead, I was always out playing with the neighbor kids running around the southern West Virginia mountains. Mom was an excellent cook and she made bread that she called "poon" bread. It was made on top of the coal stove in a casted iron skillet. Boy, it was good. We would have it every Monday (wash day) with a big pot of pinto beans...with a big slice of onion. I have tried to find the recipe with no luck. I'm sure it was called something else other than "poon" bread...must have been a hillbilly word...it was so yummy!!!


I think what you heard might have been "spoon bread". It's another name for corn bread...although I always used a cast iron skillet,too, mine was baked in the oven. But she might have cooked it on the stove top since she was using a coal stove and I've only used an electric range.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, there was no snow on this coast just cold & foggy. Thanks for the celery soup recipe ,I like celery, unlike my elder DD who would not even go into a restaurant the other day because they listed it in one of their dishes. I said "Have something else" but no, they might put the scraps in for flavour.
> ...


Thanks for the celery soup recipe,it will get used often here as celery is one of my favorite soups.
The picture looks so nice. I take many pictures after it snows here.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Neeterbug said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Went to the site for the recipe and I got really excited when I saw the photo of corn pone bread...but, it still isn't it...but very close. I guess mom exchanged flour for corn meal and instead of cooking in the oven she cooked it on top of the coal stove. I'm going to search for pone bread and see if I can find it somewhere on the internet...thanks everyone for guiding me to pone instead of poon...I feel so stupid for not thinking of pone...had poon on the brain. lol


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

ARRRRRRGH!!! Dave, that picture sent the chills up my spine! We got a little bit of snow here last night, but only about an inch, and it is almost gone now. It looks like it is raining a bit, too. I hope it is not a freezing rain. We live on a hill and ice makes it almost impossible to get out in the ice.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


at Office Depot and Office Max and Walmart they are called Finger Cots...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


When we went to Nfld we did go out whale watching. 
That's an experience not to be missed and also got to see the Puffins. It is a beautiful area, just so cold and the trees are so stunted. I think you have to be a hardy type to live there. It's certainly a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there. Next time I talk to my brother I will ask him if there are any family pease pudding recipes.Thanks for the suggestion.
Sue


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All....Good Sunday morning! Dave...loved the picture! Thanks....I'm missing the snow. Winter needs snow! So beautiful. And then a celery soup recipe on top of that! LOVE celery! Life is good!

I haven't been able to read the postings this week...just checking in so I can get notices. We've been all tied up with some family drama involving some real estate transactions. Luckily, things seem to be getting settled in a positive way and the dust should settle soon. Good grief....some people can be really nasty & greedy, and then others step up to restore one's faith in humanity and the fairness of things. The knot in my stomach is finally unwinding...

Anyway, glad for this "family"...a welcome island of fun and cheer....thanks all

Carol (IL)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's definitely 'soup weather' in London, just thought I'd post a really easy one. I given the quantity for one good bowlful, just multiply it up as required.
> 
> *Celery Soup*
> _Serves: 1_
> ...


Thanks for the recipe. I absolutely love celery soup. I have been making it like a condensed soup version, home made from one of my low sodium cookbooks, so it is pretty quick to make, but so too is your recipe.
Sue


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, haven't had breafast yet so the hot celery soup sounds good. I always seem to have too much celery in the fridge so now I can use it for soup.

Your snow pic is beautiful. Guess you'll be staying indoors for awhile. We haven't had more than a half inch of snow so far this year. That's OK by me; it's beautiful, but makes it hard to get around.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, there was no snow on this coast just cold & foggy. Thanks for the celery soup recipe ,I like celery, unlike my elder DD who would not even go into a restaurant the other day because they listed it in one of their dishes. I said "Have something else" but no, they might put the scraps in for flavour.
> ...


Wow! Beautiful snow. 
As well as celery soup, I like celery as a veg. I have fond memories of ordering braised (stewed) celery as a veg on my first date with my husband in a restaurant off Oxford Street, over forty years ago. It's nice to have a different vegetable for a change. He wasn't sure about that, but I guess all was ok, as here we are married nearly 43 years later.
Sue


----------



## pinkmarie (Jul 31, 2011)

Go to this site:http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/pone-bread.htm Scroll down and there is pone bread made with flour. Hope this is the one you're looking for.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, haven't had breafast yet so the hot celery soup sounds good. I always seem to have too much celery in the fridge so now I can use it for soup.
> 
> Your snow pic is beautiful. Guess you'll be staying indoors for awhile. We haven't had more than a half inch of snow so far this year. That's OK by me; it's beautiful, but makes it hard to get around.


A couple of months ago, I had inadvertently bought a head of celery, totally having forgotten that I had bought one a few days previously and wondering what could I do with all that celery. I went online and was amazed at all the celery recipes out there. There is so much you can do with it.
Sue


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Neeterbug said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I had paid attention to my mom when she cooked...instead, I was always out playing with the neighbor kids running around the southern West Virginia mountains. Mom was an excellent cook and she made bread that she called "poon" bread. It was made on top of the coal stove in a casted iron skillet. Boy, it was good. We would have it every Monday (wash day) with a big pot of pinto beans...with a big slice of onion. I have tried to find the recipe with no luck. I'm sure it was called something else other than "poon" bread...must have been a hillbilly word...it was so yummy!!!
> ...


I think the spelling of "poon" may be off. The PONE bread is actually corn bread. What is the "FLOUR" bread of similar nature is known to me as bannock. Equally delicious. There are all kinds of recipes for Pone Bread on the internet, just google them in your search. Same with Bannock.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam and Flockie, I love Pumpkin Pie for breakfast, with or without the whipped topping. mmm... Fruit pie especially cherry always runs a close second though. Speaking of pie, I am going to make an apple pie this afternoon. 
Dave, I love celery soup, haven't had it in ages and ages though, thank you for the recipe, might try that tomorrow for lunch. 
I can't wait to try the banana cake too, I always have bananas that need used. 
Well, it's an overcast Sunday morning here, I've been getting all caught up since the dog got me up earlier, for some reason I'm the only one he trusts to get him out the door and back in every morning, lol... Probably because I'm the one who handles the food duties. But he's very careful of not waking anyone else. Go figure.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, the snow picture is absolutely divine!! Just add a lot more snow, and you have what I get in the winter. This year the winter is unusual in that we dont have a lot of snow, but more than what is in your picture. Your _lads_ need to run ski doos instead of their motorbikes in the snow! Haha, they are a way of life here in the winter too!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

just after 11am here in fergus, ontario. bright day out there. no snow or bad weather. have got the third load of wash in. laundry, bedding and now curtains. hung up a curtain rod and curtains across patio sliding doors. vaccumed, swept, mopped and bathroom and kitchen cleaned. have to much energy and i dont even drink coffee. lol. had b.l.t.'s for breakfast.

making spaghetti and meatballs for supper tonight. got to get all of my stash together and seeif i can get it into "one" spot. wish me luck on that one. 

check you all later.
melody


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dori: I'd love that too. My brother lives in Ventura and if he had a place to stay for me, I would come there and spend some time with you, but alas, my van was stolen and at present I have no transportation. I haven't even seen him in a couple of years. Not that I don't wish to, its just so hard to get around without a car. Marlark Marge.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, I just made some of your celery soup, and it is soooo good! I'd never made it before, and just can't stand the smell of Campbell's CoC soup. This is a definite keeper. Thanks!

Did the lads have fun with their bikes in the snow? (I really hope I didn't offend you with my comment about the snow. Trust me, the picture was great; it was the subject matter that caused my reaction!)


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning everyone! 8:30 am here and another beautiful sunny day! 

Dave love your "peaceful" picture of the little woods. Thank you for the celery soup. 

Ever since I was knee high to a grasshopper (as my grandma used to say) I have loved celery. It is by far my favorite vegetable. My grandma used to take me over to her friend's house when I was just a toddler and she had given me a stalk of celery to eat I went walking out of the kitchen ( you could go room to room in a circle) and when I made a circle through her house I came back for more. She would go searching through the house looking to see where I dropped it. My grandma assured her that it was eaten and I was given more. I would keep circling through her house and each time want more. She gladly gave more and couldn't get over how fast I ate it. Needless to say I haven't changed. Eating it raw is the way I love it best.


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

I finally put an avatar in my profile. I thought you would enjoy its significance. I was making a dear friend a pair of fingerless gloves. I was nearly done when I found that the second glove wasn't as long as the first. So I took out the last four rows and added an other row of the cable pattern. Lo and behold the second glove's thumb wasn't inline with the first one. So, I made a third glove to match the first. 

My friend and I met for coffee at the local coffee shop in town. I gave her all three  a pair and a spare. 

She planned on wearing them on Saturday to attend a basketball game where her niece was playing. The school colors are red and black.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

pinkmarie said:


> Go to this site:http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/pone-bread.htm Scroll down and there is pone bread made with flour. Hope this is the one you're looking for.


PinkMarie...that sure sounds like what I am looking for. Thank you so much. I will make this today and see if it tastes the same (that is if my old taste buds are working). I have been looking for this for years...asked several of my cousins if they knew how to make it...and never had any luck. Sounds as if this type of pone is found in the southern West Virginia and Kentucky area.

Boy, this site is wonderful. All you have to do is mention you need some information and there is always someone on KP that is willing to help with the right information.

Thanks again PinkMarie!!!! You rock!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As usual nice recipes. 
Feels like spring here instead of winter. Snow is almost gone. Worried we may ge snow in March as has been know to happen here.Hope all aare enjoying their day. Loving thoughts to those who are not feeling well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Dave, I recall noticing in a recent posting, your dislike of receipts calling for cup measures. There is an acknowledgement that in NZ very few cooks have scales available. For flour the technique reccommended is to stir your bag of flour gently but thoroughly, scoop out the cup full,and level with a flat bladed tool.This should give a consistent measure of 150g of flour per 250g cup. DD is a skilful cook, always uses the cup method, personally prefer to weigh, but my fancy electronic scale waits until I can buy more batteries. 5.45a.m. Monday. Enjoy your week!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sam and Flockie, I love Pumpkin Pie for breakfast, with or without the whipped topping. mmm... Fruit pie especially cherry always runs a close second though. Speaking of pie, I am going to make an apple pie this afternoon.
> Dave, I love celery soup, haven't had it in ages and ages though, thank you for the recipe, might try that tomorrow for lunch.
> I can't wait to try the banana cake too, I always have bananas that need used.
> Well, it's an overcast Sunday morning here, I've been getting all caught up since the dog got me up earlier, for some reason I'm the only one he trusts to get him out the door and back in every morning, lol... Probably because I'm the one who handles the food duties. But he's very careful of not waking anyone else. Go figure.


Are you originally from PA? I'm asking because of language.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

My favorite is celery ribs with peanut butter stuffing. I also like Fugi apples dipped in peanut butter--often my late night snack. Marlark Marge


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wow! Beautiful snow.
> As well as celery soup, I like celery as a veg. I have fond memories of ordering braised (stewed) celery as a veg on my first date with my husband in a restaurant off Oxford Street, over forty years ago. It's nice to have a different vegetable for a change. He wasn't sure about that, but I guess all was ok, as here we are married nearly 43 years later.
> Sue


I went as far as the entrance to the woods, then turned round and and went home for a mug of hot Ribena!

I like braised celery too, I make a ham and celery bake sometimes, it makes a nice change. I did post it before, but in case anyone missed it, I'm re-posting it below.

*Ham and Celery Bake*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
8 sticks celery
4 slices cooked ham
1 tsp mixed dried herbs
1 bay leaf
half a vegetable stock cube
10 fl oz (285ml) water
10 fl oz (285ml) cheese sauce
2 oz (55g) grated cheese, Red Leicester works well
Freshly gound black pepper

*Method:*
In advance: Wash and trim the celery sticks to about 6" (15cm), place these in a pan with the herbs, half a stock cube and water. Bring to the boil over a medium heat, reduce the temperature and simmer for about 5 minutes, then remove from the heat and allow to cool.

When completely cooled, remove the celery and thoroughly drain on kitchen paper. You can strain the stock and freeze it for future use in soups and gravies, it also goes very well in lamb stew.

_Preheat the oven to 375degF/190degC/Regulo 5_

Lightly grease a shallow oven-proof dish. Pair the celery sticks and wrap each in a slice of ham and place these in the bottom of the dish. Pour cheese sauce over the celery bundles and top with grated cheese and freshly ground black pepper. Bake in the oven for 20 to 25 minutes.

Very simple, you can use your favourite variety of ham, but lightly fried rashers of bacon also work well. I tend to use Red Leicester cheese which works particularly well with this kind of dish, but you can use whichever cheese you prefer; Mexicana Cheddar is fun, if you like things hot!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, the snow picture is absolutely divine!! Just add a lot more snow, and you have what I get in the winter. This year the winter is unusual in that we dont have a lot of snow, but more than what is in your picture. Your _lads_ need to run ski doos instead of their motorbikes in the snow! Haha, they are a way of life here in the winter too!


Trouble is, we only get appreciable snow for a few days a couple of times per decade, not worth getting a skiddoo. _The Lad_ was happy enough on his trail bike which is designed for extreme conditions.

Dave


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is 10:10 a.m. here in Sunny So. Cal. The sun is brilliantly shining this a.m. It is now a brisk 54.3 degrees F.
> 
> Well, I finally found my new home. It is an age restricted community in Port Hueneme, CA. (Next to Oxnard and Ventura, CA) It is across from the Naval Base. Three bedrooms, 2 baths, ONE LEVEL, 2 car attached garage, laundry ROOM. I'm so excited and happy.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear you've finally found the home you were looking for. Here's to many happy years there. :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, I just made some of your celery soup, and it is soooo good! I'd never made it before, and just can't stand the smell of Campbell's CoC soup. This is a definite keeper. Thanks!
> 
> Did the lads have fun with their bikes in the snow? (I really hope I didn't offend you with my comment about the snow. Trust me, the picture was great; it was the subject matter that caused my reaction!)


Glad you like it, I think it has a nice fresh flavour and it's very easy to make.

You didn't offend me, I have the same idea; it's best observed from the other side of the double-glazing! They had a great time on the hills, they found a couple of really good drifts. Nothing broken, but they headed for hot showers the instant they returned!

Dave


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Althea said:


> Happy Sunday, TPers. It's just before noon in Adelaide, and it's taken me since around 10 a.m. to catch up with all the posts. Dori Sage, congrats on your new home, and please feel free to send my poem on to whoever. It's been good to read of other folks' similar experiences: seems I'm not alone. Very comforting! I moved house (sort of - I knocked down my old family home and built two courtyard homes on the land 12 years ago, and now live in one, which is plenty of room and nowhere near the yard maintenance). I wrote a little poem for the housewarming invitations, so if you are planning such a party I'd be happy to PM you the invitation wording, or to provide it for the TP if anyone else is interested. Meanwhile, the cat lovers out there might like this little one I wrote in memory of a favourite cat.
> Sunshine Aloyisius Montgomery,
> The old ginger cat I adore
> Impatiently waits for his breakfast
> ...


Great poem! :thumbup:


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Good day all! It is 12:14 pm (cst) and the folks have been out for a few hours. So, this morning for myself I made 2 easy over eggs, 2 slices whole wheat toast, fresh sliced D'Anjou pear, slice sharp cheddar cheese, and some sausages. Topped this with freshly brewed coffee and orange juice. YUM! Now I'm good til dinner this evening. Defrosted boneless chicken breasts, have a couple lemons, and some potatoes. Plan on making Chicken Piccata. I butterfly the chicken breasts, dredge in flour, dip in egg and then pat on some Panko (Japanese bread crumbs). Lightly brown in a skillet with about 2 tablespoons olive oil 2 minutes each side and transfer to wire rack over baking sheet. Finish baking in oven at 400 degrees(F) for about 20 minutes depending on the thickness of chicken. Using the same skillet, wipe out the pan with paper towels. Heat pan on medium high heat and pour in the juice and zest of 2 lemons, add 1/2 cup chicken broth and reduce by half. Take 2 tablespoons butter and melt in the broth/lemon sauce. Remove chicken from oven and plate. Pour sauce over chicken and serve. Note: I usually add salt to the flour and only sprinkle freshly cracked black pepper directly on the chicken, as we use very little salt here. The potatoes can be made as you wish. Either baked, mashed, roasted, whatever suits you. I know there are piccata recipes that have a lot more ingredients but I like the simplicity of this.
Dave, copied the celery soup recipe. Sounds great and both my folks and myself love celery. Also, love the sound of the ham and celery recipe. The pic of the 'Little Woods' covered in snow is beautiful. We have not had very much snow here this winter. 
Those of you who got hit hard with snow, I hope you are all coping well and have not lost power. Will check back later.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sandy said:


> On the subject of hot pepper jelly over cream cheese, this iss one of my favorites until I tried it a different way. I used to take an 8-10oz. jar of hot pepper jelly and pour it over cream cheese. My guests have all rquested the new version: I take 1/2 jar (8-10oz.) 4-5 oz. and whip it into the cream cheese (8oz). Everyone raves about it.
> 
> It is another gloriously sunny day in the Pac NW. When the sun shines here I don't think there is a more lovely sight!


This easy recipe is going to the game party with me today, thanks! It's a last minute gathering, and I have to whip up some last minute take alongs 

I'm having withdrawal symptoms for "all y'all" and just dropped in for a quick cuppa. 
Can't wait to read all that I am missing. See you soon, Sue/dandylion


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> pinkmarie said:
> 
> 
> > Go to this site:http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/pone-bread.htm Scroll down and there is pone bread made with flour. Hope this is the one you're looking for.
> ...


It is the same thing that is called bannock by the Native North American people. It has been around for centuries. Nice to know that is all has different names but the food is enjoyed the same. I have made bannock many times. It is very similar to the scones my mother used to make. ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, I have modified the pear salsa for my own dietary needs. (I react very violently to the peppers of any kind, not the black pepper used for the flavoring, but the others). I have substituted the peppers and chilis with chopped celery! ooooeee, it tastes excellent. Toast up some of the bread sticks and go to it! Some cheddar cheese on the side with sliced creamy cucumber & dill salad! Super bowl is kicking off now.....ttyl.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, I have modified the pear salsa for my own dietary needs. (I react very violently to the peppers of any kind, not the black pepper used for the flavoring, but the others). I have substituted the peppers and chilis with chopped celery! ooooeee, it tastes excellent. Toast up some of the bread sticks and go to it! Some cheddar cheese on the side with sliced creamy cucumber & dill salad! Super bowl is kicking off now.....ttyl.


I thought you'd like pears with tomatoes, most people do when they try them together and the lime juice stops the pears going brown.

Dave


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:30 pm and all the housework is done. played some video games with gage while i was waiting for the curtains to dry. you have to love the smell of fresh washed laundry through out the house.
tackled my stash of yarn, it is now all contained behind my bulging closet door. good thing dh wasn't home. he probably would have passed out to see our entire bed and floor covered in yarn. ooops  
all that is out right now is my knitting bag with my yarn for the next two potato chip scarves. found a whole grocery bag full of partial balls. will have to use for a lapghan or knit a square and give to my friends church to put them together.

got to get the meatballs formed, off i go. wow for a day off i sure am busy. lol. check in later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam and Flockie, I love Pumpkin Pie for breakfast, with or without the whipped topping. mmm... Fruit pie especially cherry always runs a close second though. Speaking of pie, I am going to make an apple pie this afternoon.
> ...


Nope, Alaska born and bred. lol...My Dad was from Wyoming and Mom was from Idaho. I've been in Texas for 14yrs.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


That's really interesting. I had thought that usage like "need used" was strictly from this area. I think accents and word usage are so interesting.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I have modified the pear salsa for my own dietary needs. (I react very violently to the peppers of any kind, not the black pepper used for the flavoring, but the others). I have substituted the peppers and chilis with chopped celery! ooooeee, it tastes excellent. Toast up some of the bread sticks and go to it! Some cheddar cheese on the side with sliced creamy cucumber & dill salad! Super bowl is kicking off now.....ttyl.
> ...


And I do -- amazing that the two will go together! I just chopped the celery and put that in with it. I used lemon juice because I dont have limes here (out of season). umm yumm


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sunday afternoon and getting ready for the Super Bowl. I don't really have a favorite, but it should be a good game, so I'll watch it. The commercials are always good, too. 

Another Southern favorite cornbread is Salt Water Cornbread. I can't remember exactly how to make it, but just remember it was great with real butter!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's definitely 'soup weather' in London, just thought I'd post a really easy one. I given the quantity for one good bowlful, just multiply it up as required.
> 
> *Celery Soup*
> _Serves: 1_
> ...


Oh Oh my favourite soup, only one that is just as good asparagus soup. My I'll save this one for sure. Thank you.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Wish I had paid attention to my mom when she cooked...instead, I was always out playing with the neighbor kids running around the southern West Virginia mountains. Mom was an excellent cook and she made bread that she called "poon" bread. It was made on top of the coal stove in a casted iron skillet. Boy, it was good. We would have it every Monday (wash day) with a big pot of pinto beans...with a big slice of onion. I have tried to find the recipe with no luck. I'm sure it was called something else other than "poon" bread...must have been a hillbilly word...it was so yummy!!!


Where in WV?

Here is recipe for spoon bread. It is a very basic cornbread dropped by spoon on a baking sheet.

SOUTHERN SPOON BREAD

2 cups water
1 cup milk
1 cup corn meal
1 tablespoon butter
2 eggs
2 teaspoons salt
An Old Southern Recipe - Here is an old-fashioned soft spoon bread that Southerners like. With milk or syrup, it makes a satisfying meal.
Mix water and corn meal and bring to the boiling point and cook 5 minutes. Beat eggs well and add remaining ingredients. Beat well and bake in a well-greased pan for 25 minutes at 375°F.

Serve from baking dish with a large spoon.

Serves 4.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Me too, I love to listen to different people speak. My Stepmother is from New Jersey and my Best Friend was born in PA and then another very good friend that I talk to almost every day is from Union, PA. 
My mom was big on using proper English and my highschool English teacher was just as picky so I learned to write it as I would speak it. lol... Mom was appaulled when they added "aint" to the dictionary. Poor thing would be absolutely gobsmacked at all the text speak these days. 
 :roll:
Well, apple pie is in the oven, I didn't mutilate my pie crust this time. Yay!! I think it works best on cooler days, the shortening doesn't start to melt quite so quick so it holds together better.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Neeterbug said:
> ...


I know where Welch is. I worked at Welch Memorial hospital in Labor and Delivery. Steven's Clinic in that same area is now a prison.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Myfanwy, your breakfast of yoghourt & plums sounds good. I used to always have fruity yoghurt & a banana until my diabetic nurse said it was not enough & I had to add porridge or toast. Problem is, once I've had the that I've no room for the yoghourt % banana. I usually add a couple of prunes to make up for the lack of sugar. I hope you are getting better sleep now, it must be past midnight in NZ, as it's midday here.
> All the talk of food is making me hungry so lunch will be early today. Soup,
> as DP has gone to help his son who has a burst pipe. In his flat, that is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Well guys...what a disaster. The pone bread wasn't done when we took it out of the oven. Cut off the top part that was done and put it back in the oven to finish cooking while we ate supper. We didn't have a cast-iron skillet...must have sold them at our yard sale many years ago. We baked it in a cake pan...it just doesn't work...but, if we had the right equipment, I think this is the recipe that I have been looking for over the years. Too bad!!! It's like dreaming of the special ice cream that you loved as a kid and when you have it 60 years later...the dream is busted. No more pone bread for us unless we get an iron skillet. I do thank you for guiding me in the right direction for the recipe.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh Neeterbug, I'm so sorry that the receipt didn't work out for you. I have discovered that a lot of the things I enjoyed as a child and young person do not taste the same now that I am (much) older. Even my daughter says the same thing is happening to her. I think our taste buds change, or that the dish was prepared for us by someone we loved and that love was baked in. As for the cast iron skillet, you might try locating one at a charity shop or a yard sale. You might have to 'season' it before using, but the cost would be less than buying one new.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The flea market here has cast iron skillets all the time, so that might be a place to look also.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dave.....we are busy watching the Super Bowl like most every other house in America and beyond. Go Giants : )


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Hi Dave.....we are busy watching the Super Bowl like most every other house in America and beyond. Go Giants : )


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Well guys...what a disaster. The pone bread wasn't done when we took it out of the oven. Cut off the top part that was done and put it back in the oven to finish cooking while we ate supper. We didn't have a cast-iron skillet...must have sold them at our yard sale many years ago. We baked it in a cake pan...it just doesn't work...but, if we had the right equipment, I think this is the recipe that I have been looking for over the years. Too bad!!! It's like dreaming of the special ice cream that you loved as a kid and when you have it 60 years later...the dream is busted. No more pone bread for us unless we get an iron skillet. I do thank you for guiding me in the right direction for the recipe.


Neeterbug, do not give up on the pone bread. You just have to tinker (and where have we heard that word???) with it. What I would do first is cut the recipe in half. That should cut the thickness of the pone before you bake it. You could also add just a touch more baking powder. (I have found that I usually need to double the baking powder amount in this). Try putting the pan on a different rack in the oven.

When I make my bannock (which is exactly the same as pone bread) I dont use a cast iron pan. I use a cookie sheet. The cast iron skillets were used because there were no cookie sheets or cake pans. I also make sure that my unbaked pone is only 1 1/2 inches thick. As it bakes, the thickness should double. Your pone bread should be a nice golden brown when it is done baking.

If this works out, then you know that when you go to bake the pone bread, you just will cut the dough in half and make two pones. ;-)

There are many factors which could have influenced how the pone bread turns out. Some of which to consider is the humidity factor and the altitude of where you live. Sometimes the oven temperatures vary from what it is stated to be and what it actually is.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Very good Super Bowl! Half-time with Madonna was excellent. I really expected not to like it, but she did a very good and tasteful performance. I'm not a fan of either team so I am just cheering for the team that has the ball!


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Well it's been a short and busy weekend for me here in S. California. The Superbowl is on now and I laid our a big spread and finally had time to sit and catch up here. I've been knitting a pair of mitts for a friend's daughter and have hardly touched them today, guess I'd better get back to them. Everyone have a good week next week.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Very good Super Bowl! Half-time with Madonna was excellent. I really expected not to like it, but she did a very good and tasteful performance. I'm not a fan of either team so I am just cheering for the team that has the ball!


Well Pammie, the NY Giants have won it 21 - 17. So I guess the one with the ball at the end did not win. I am not really a fan of either team, but .....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the Super Bowl is over for another year. I've been trying to start a new pattern, but DH wants to "chat" at me while I'm trying to figure it out. lol


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Neeterbug said:
> ...


If it's close, you might start with their recipe, and tweak it, your mom may have not had enough cornmeal one time and used something like malt-o-meal or even flour, then decided that she and the family liked it even better. Good luck!!
Patty


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Hi Dave.....we are busy watching the Super Bowl like most every other house in America and beyond. Go Giants : )


No way is it most other households in this country. I have just come from a well-attended concert given by our visiting English friends, the Fitzwilliam string quartet.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

mjs said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave.....we are busy watching the Super Bowl like most every other house in America and beyond. Go Giants : )
> ...


Two-thirds of this house watched, I was watching the Nora Roberts' movie marathon on Lifetime and knitting up the Hufflepuff scarf for my friend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yah, here in Texas, it was probably 9/10ths of households. lol...
In Texas they'd name it a national holiday I think, if they could. lol
My hubby said it should be. 
lol


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

DH and I watched the Super Bowl and for once I didn't fall asleep on the couch or become bored. As one of the announcers said, we should have football games like that every week. Couldn't decide who to cheer for, decided on the Patriots, then, of course, the Giants won. But that's OK because it was such a good game.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

<Monday afternoon here in Adelaide, and a pleasantly cool start to the working week. A welcome relief from the mid-90sF of the last week, and even a little rain to water the garden. Dave, your celery recipe is just what I need - a recipe for one. Will use vegetable stock rather than chicken - not that I'm a vegetarian, just don't eat poultry of any kind and always substitute vegie stock when a recipe calls for the chicken variety. My niece's husband has just sent me this e-mail which I thought you'd all enjoy.
A Minneapolis couple decided to go to Florida to thaw out during a particularly icy winter. They planned to stay at the same hotel where they spent their honeymoon 20 years earlier. Because of hectic schedules, it was difficult to coordinate their travel schedules, so the husband left Minnesota and flew to Florida on Thursday, with his wife flying down the following day. The husband checked in to the hotel. There was a computer in his room, so he decided to send an email to his wife. However, he accidentally left out one letter in her email address, and without realising his error he sent the email. Meanwhile, somewhere in Houston a widow had just returned home from her husband's funeral. He was a minister who was called home to glory following a heart attack. The widow decided to check her email, expecting messages from relatives and friends. After reading the first message she screamed and fainted. The widow's son rushed into the room, found his mother on the floor, and saw the computer screen which read: To: My loving wife. Subject: I've arrived. Date: Feb. 9, 2010. I know you're surprised to hear from me. They have computers here now and you are allowed to send emails to your loved ones. I've just arrived and have been checked in. I've seen that everything has been prepared for your arrival tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing you then! Hope your journey is as uneventful as mine was. PS: Sure is hot down here!


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, quite funny I was even LOL!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

_Accession Day_ in the UK and Commonwealth to-day, The Queen ascended to the throne sixty years ago and the _Diamond Jubilee_ starts with all kinds of fun events planned for this year.

I think she's marvellous and her work ethic seems to keep her young at heart, very few could manage her schedule, I know I couldn't!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> _Accession Day_ in the UK and Commonwealth to-day, The Queen ascended to the throne sixty years ago and the _Diamond Jubilee_ starts with all kinds of fun events planned for this year.
> 
> I think she's marvellous and her work ethic seems to keep her young at heart, very few could manage her schedule, I know I couldn't!
> 
> Dave


Dear Dave

Waitangi Day in far flung NZ. attached one completed Japanese coloured, Dragon Symbol Egg Cosy. Thanks, Dave for the design. Only had rather small eggs.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dear Dave
> 
> Waitangi Day in far flung NZ. attached one completed Japanese coloured, Dragon Symbol Egg Cosy. Thanks, Dave for the design. Only had rather small eggs.


That's come out really well, love the colour, thanks everso for posting.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Was there a football game yesterday? (LOL)


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, if the picture comes out, and that's a big IF, I've attached the first three cosies I've made. Two are the same pattern, your 2012 cosy, and one that I sort of made up.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

They've come out really well, I'm impressed! 

Now you'll have to post the instructions for the one you designed, I'm sure lots of the egg cosy makers will want to make one!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Was there a football game yesterday? (LOL)


In NZ we had a major rugby football event, World Seven-a-side games. I am totally ignorant as to what Super Bowl is? Anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Can somebody tell me, do American footballers earn the sort of over-the-top {to my mind immoral} wages that footballers & managers etc. do in UK?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Not being a football fan, I cannot give a good definition of the Super Bowl. In theory, the teams in the super bowl are the best two as determined by the number of wins they have throughout the season. The game is supposed to determine which team is the best of the best. There are a lot of advertising dollars spent during the game, and the adverts themselves are sometimes quite clever. Someone who actually watches the game would be more enthusiastic than I!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Can somebody tell me, do American footballers earn the sort of over-the-top {to my mind immoral} wages that footballers & managers etc. do in UK?


Oh my, YES!!! Thousands upon thousands of dollars PER GAME for the better players. Those are the ones we hear about, anyway. I don't know what the lesser players get.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Myfanwy, I seem to keep my blood sugars in control by eating fresh food & not eating big meals. I don't like using too much artificial sweetener, or artificial anything. as I think nature knows best. Nearly all my father's family were diabetic, as is my sister, but I am really borderline as yet.
I am knitting several things- baby clothes mainly. Also just finished fingerless gloves & a baby blanket for the car seat with holes for the belt to pass thru. My own design, might work, who knows? Not me.

Tessa.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Siouxann, thanks for your swift reply. I love football but the way it's going here is ridiculous. They are paying enormous wages then can't afford the taxes etc. & put the club under the risk of bankruptcy which is so unfair to the supporters. It seems to me the revenue suspects all kinds of tax-dodging & are out to make an example of any club which defaults as quickly as possible. This greed is ruining the beautiful game. Having said that, a lot of the players do charitable work for the local communities & the sick kids who love them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > _Accession Day_ in the UK and Commonwealth to-day, The Queen ascended to the throne sixty years ago and the _Diamond Jubilee_ starts with all kinds of fun events planned for this year.
> ...


Myfanwy, Happy Waitangi Day. Your egg cozy looks wonderful.

Siouxann, your egg cozies look wonderful too.


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

Fireballdave, my royal blood hasn't even got me a cup of coffee. My mother comes from the Windsor line and my dad from the Stuart line like Princess Diana. We go back to all sorts of Royal blood, that has given us good minds and a hardy body. I admire the Queen and what she stands for, but I wouldn't be in her shoes for her socks.

loopingrope


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> _Accession Day_ in the UK and Commonwealth to-day, The Queen ascended to the throne sixty years ago and the _Diamond Jubilee_ starts with all kinds of fun events planned for this year.
> 
> I think she's marvellous and her work ethic seems to keep her young at heart, very few could manage her schedule, I know I couldn't!
> 
> Dave


I'm also a fan.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Can somebody tell me, do American footballers earn the sort of over-the-top {to my mind immoral} wages that footballers & managers etc. do in UK?


Do you consider $30,000,000/yr immoral?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

mjs I'm afraid the answer is.........YES

Tessa


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am still wondering how they could pay Peyton Manning 26 million even though he was unable to play the entire season!! He has been cleared to play this year and they haven't said if they will keep him, makes my head spin!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody tell me, do American footballers earn the sort of over-the-top {to my mind immoral} wages that footballers & managers etc. do in UK?
> ...


Absolutely not! It is the baseball players and the NHL players that get immoral wages! And it is because the fans love that kind of entertainment. Of course we dont squawk when movie/tv actors get more than their share of outrageous wages, but that is the cost of entertainment for us. :?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> mjs I'm afraid the answer is.........YES
> 
> Tessa


Well, actually so do I.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Can somebody tell me, do American footballers earn the sort of over-the-top {to my mind immoral} wages that footballers & managers etc. do in UK?


A big YES!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's been cold, dull and grey in London to-day, so I've just posted a little Valentine's Day egg cosy at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59666-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Sorry, I had misread the amount of the wage. I thought it said 30 thousand per year not 30million! (dyslexic with numbers, haha on me!)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's been cold, dull and grey in London to-day, so I've just posted a little Valentine's Day egg cosy at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59666-1.html
> 
> ...


Very nice Valentine cosy!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's been cold, dull and grey in London to-day, so I've just posted a little Valentine's Day egg cosy at:
> ...


Glad you like it!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Would it not be a little surprise if the egg had a little smiling face on it under the valentine cosy??


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Great idea! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flockie - what does the hufflepuff look like - where did you find the pattern

sam



flockie said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > SailorRae said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - what does Waitangi Day celebrate?

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's been cold, dull and grey in London to-day, so I've just posted a little Valentine's Day egg cosy at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59666-1.html
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Love it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i remember right tessadele - the winning team members each earn $88.000 for winning the game - in addition the super bowl rings cost around $5.000 each. and to answer your question - yes they are paid a very large salary - however - they do not earn what baseball players make.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Can somebody tell me, do American footballers earn the sort of over-the-top {to my mind immoral} wages that footballers & managers etc. do in UK?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - to get into the super bowl there is a playoff. for instance - if there were eight teams (there are more) half of that would be four. each four would be divided into two groups of two - each group would play each other - the winner of those games would play each other so you have one team left. the other group of four does the same thing until there is one left. then those two teams play each other for the super bowl and the right to brag that they are the best.

this is just a small example - the playoffs go on for quite some time - i would think the cricket games go through much the same thing to get to the championship game.

sam



myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Was there a football game yesterday? (LOL)
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> flockie - what does the hufflepuff look like - where did you find the pattern
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, I had to look up the Hufflepuff!! Here is what I found out. harrypotter.wikia.com/wiki/Hufflepuff
Hufflepuff is one of the four Houses of Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry.

I am not into Harry Potter and I was amazed. There is also the scarf pattern which I will post the link to, and I dont know if it is the same pattern that flockie has. http://diyfashion.about.com/od/diyaccessories/qt/Hufflepuff_scar.htm
Sam, are you a Harry Potter fan? Daniel Radcliff has a movie that has just come out called The Woman in Black. I dont think I will watch it as I am not fond of horrors. I saw him on Ellen D. the other day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > flockie - what does the hufflepuff look like - where did you find the pattern
> ...


Sam, I had to look up the Hufflepuff!! Here is what I found out. harrypotter.wikia.com/wiki/Hufflepuff
Hufflepuff is one of the four Houses of Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry.

I am not into Harry Potter and I was amazed. There is also the scarf pattern which I will post the link to, and I dont know if it is the same pattern that flockie has. http://diyfashion.about.com/od/diyaccessories/qt/Hufflepuff_scar.htm
Sam, are you a Harry Potter fan? Daniel Radcliff has a movie that has just come out called The Woman in Black. I dont think I will watch it as I am not fond of horrors. I saw him on Ellen D. the other day.[/quote]

no5mmdpns - i have not read the books although i think i should - i have them all - the grandchildren have the dvd's and i have seen one of them. i actually enjoyed the movie. the scarf sounds like fun.

sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh good grief! Flockie, I misread the original post and thought you were knitting a Puffenstuff scarf! (H.R., that is, one of the characters I think from the Kraft Supershow back in the 70s.)


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> flockie - what does the hufflepuff look like - where did you find the pattern
> 
> sam
> 
> Hufflepuff is one of the houses in the Harry Potter films. I do not have a pattern. The kids wear scarves in the house colors and sort of just did them as close to the colors as I could. I did the Gryffindor one last year, scarlet and gold. I chose to do 28 cast on sts, then 22 rows of yellow, then switch to 2 rows black, then 2 rows yellow, then again 2 rows black. Then it starts all over again with 22 rows of yellow, etc. I knit in 1 x 1 ribbing for the length of your choice. Then I attach fringe alternating in yellow and black. Flockie


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh good grief! Flockie, I misread the original post and thought you were knitting a Puffenstuff scarf! (H.R., that is, one of the characters I think from the Kraft Supershow back in the 70s.)


OMG, I remember my younger sister and brother used to watch that show. I was working back in the 70s and am way too old to be the demographic for the Potter films, however as a book lover and open minded, I listened to a good friend of mine who suggested I read the books. They are great stories and I also loved the movies, too bad I could not get my niece and nephew - who by the way are the right age - for these books and movies to read them or see the films. Kids, just saying.......lol


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

My daughter watched the Kroft show. Have to admit that i liked most of it, too! As for the Potter series, I really tried to read the first one, but just couldn't get through it. May have stopped too soon, as Harry was on the train to Hogwarts when i quit. I've seen parts of some of the movies, and have an order with amazon to have the whole set sent later. Then i shall have a movie weekend and watch them all. Maybe.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I think you may be looking for Anadama bread. The name comes from a New England fisherman whose lazy wife always served him corn meal mush and molasses. One day, tired of the same corn meal mush for dinner, he mixed it with flour and yeast and baked ir as bread, saying, "Anna damn her."

I have the recipe from an old Betty Crocker's cookbook. My family loved it every time I made it and although I tried other recipes, I never found one as good. I don't think you'll find it in later editions. I've had a couple and they aren't nearly as good for old-time recipes.

There's also a recipe for Spoon bread, sent in by a woman in VA. She said they liked it with chicken and other meats in place of potato and that Virginians love it with fried tomatoes.

Let me know if you want either recipe and I'll type it out for you.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> if i remember right tessadele - the winning team members each earn $88.000 for winning the game - in addition the super bowl rings cost around $5.000 each. and to answer your question - yes they are paid a very large salary - however - they do not earn what baseball players make.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I think "earn" is absolutely not the right word to use when we hear some of these salaries and bonuses talked about nowadays.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's been cold, dull and grey in London to-day, so I've just posted a little Valentine's Day egg cosy at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59666-1.html
> 
> ...


http://www.thedailybeast.com/galleries/2011/04/20/queen-elizabeth.html?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=cheatsheet_afternoon&cid=newsletter%3Bemail%3Bcheatsheet_afternoon&utm_term=Cheat%20Sheet

Some very nice pictures here that you especially might enjoy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's been cold, dull and grey in London to-day, so I've just posted a little Valentine's Day egg cosy at:
> ...


That's a nice selection, there are a lot of photographs of her to choose from.

Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

mjs, thank you for the link to the royal pictures, I particularly liked the one titled "Royal Style" with her arm full of flowers & such a natural smile for her subjects.
I've gone giddy this afternoon looking for a hat on Ravelry I want to knit for my GD. 278 pages!!! I'm about two thirds thru, still haven't found it. I think I should have started at the other end.

Tessa.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice cosies, Dave, I'm going to knit them for my GD who got married in December, they're still giddy with love & will enjoy them. I may have to put them on Cadbury"s cream eggs as they probably won't be up in time for breakfast eggs. I'd go & cook them but something tells me they won't want to be disturbed.

Tessa.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Monday evening and it is a little cool. Today was sunny and beautiful. My kindergarteners were a little wild. I did notice that there was a full moon last night. Could that be it? The weather is always a factor with children! We did get to go outside for recess, so that was nice. Working on my cousin's GD's BSJ and hat. Turning out well. Pretty tired tonight so don't know how late I will be up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, excellent job on the egg cosy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> mjs, thank you for the link to the royal pictures, I particularly liked the one titled "Royal Style" with her arm full of flowers & such a natural smile for her subjects.
> I've gone giddy this afternoon looking for a hat on Ravelry I want to knit for my GD. 278 pages!!! I'm about two thirds thru, still haven't found it. I think I should have started at the other end.
> 
> Tessa.


If it's a specific hat, try describing it in detail on the pattern requests part of the forum--I'll bet someone will know!

I didn't get back here Saturday night or Sunday as I suddenly got ill--got dizzy, my ears were all stopped up, and nausea set in Sat. night, so I just went to bed! Yesterday I was still a bit woozy but managed to get some knitting done during the football game--finished up a hat and some armwarmers and started on the multidirectional scarf...I quickly realized that yarn would run out before I had a scarf, so I just made it long enough to go around my head, picked up the stitches along one edge, joined, and made the scarf part into the bottom of a hat--and I love it! I'll get a picture once the sides are sewn on the scarf part. Needless to say, I'm feeling better today...not sure what brought me down, but I am glad it didn't last long.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Mon Eve 5:00 PM. Red sky this AM(Sailor's warning?) Full moon last night.There is some truth in my experience to some of the lore surrounding full moons. I find it dubious why those who would discount the same readily accept the "fact" that the moon affects the tides and other phenomena on earth. Having worked in both emergency rooms and labor rooms the full waiting rooms verify the fact. I used to dread that night in the emergency rooms as there would be an exceptional number of natural abortions(miscarriages), premature labor, and escalating birth numbers on those night in addition to a large number of calls to the rn assistance lines from suicidal or anxienty ridden patients and those depressed or angry to an unusual degree alongside those who needed someone to talk to during insomniac periods. ASK ANY NURSE,MD,PSYCHIATRIST, VET. OR BEAT COP.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad you're feeling better, Sorlenna!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

flockie said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good grief! Flockie, I misread the original post and thought you were knitting a Puffenstuff scarf! (H.R., that is, one of the characters I think from the Kraft Supershow back in the 70s.)
> ...


I used to watch HR Puffinstuff occasionally when I was a kid, I was just on the outside edge of the demographic, but I LOVED sci-fi/fantasy even then. We (my daughter and I) have all of the Harry Potter books and she and her fiancee bought me the last half of the last movie for my birthday. When we actually get time we're going to have a Harry Potter marathon and watch them ALL--Hopefully all in one day. We'll have to start fairly early in the morning.

Sam, if you get the chance and like that type of book, I liked them a lot.

Patty


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Mon Eve 5:00 PM. Red sky this AM(Sailor's warning?) Full moon last night.There is some truth in my experience to some of the lore surrounding full moons. I find it dubious why those who would discount the same readily accept the "fact" that the moon affects the tides and other phenomena on earth. Having worked in both emergency rooms and labor rooms the full waiting rooms verify the fact. I used to dread that night in the emergency rooms as there would be an exceptional number of natural abortions(miscarriages), premature labor, and escalating birth numbers on those night in addition to a large number of calls to the rn assistance lines from suicidal or anxienty ridden patients and those depressed or angry to an unusual degree alongside those who needed someone to talk to during insomniac periods. ASK ANY NURSE,MD,PSYCHIATRIST, VET. OR BEAT COP.


Or school principal! :shock:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I just heard the weatherman on the 11 o'clock news say that the full moon isn't until tomorrow.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I just heard the weatherman on the 11 o'clock news say that the full moon isn't until tomorrow.


Oh, great, you mean it'll just get crazier tomorrow??? :hunf:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

formica - now what do you think - of course we want the recipe - you aren't going to get off that easy - lol

sam



Formica said:


> I think you may be looking for Anadama bread. The name comes from a New England fisherman whose lazy wife always served him corn meal mush and molasses. One day, tired of the same corn meal mush for dinner, he mixed it with flour and yeast and baked ir as bread, saying, "Anna damn her."
> 
> I have the recipe from an old Betty Crocker's cookbook. My family loved it every time I made it and although I tried other recipes, I never found one as good. I don't think you'll find it in later editions. I've had a couple and they aren't nearly as good for old-time recipes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I always know before the full moon gets here as the kids at school are really wild 2-3 days before and after a full moon.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> formica - now what do you think - of course we want the recipe - you aren't going to get off that easy - lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Oh yes that sounds really good too!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, excellent job on the egg cosy!


Thanks Pam, I thought it would be nice for all the romantics out there!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Nice cosies, Dave, I'm going to knit them for my GD who got married in December, they're still giddy with love & will enjoy them. I may have to put them on Cadbury"s cream eggs as they probably won't be up in time for breakfast eggs. I'd go & cook them but something tells me they won't want to be disturbed.
> 
> Tessa.


Glad you like the design, a blue one and a pink one for the happy couple?

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I may have that B.C. cookbook, Formica. I gave it to my daughter and she still uses it. There are some really good receipts in there! In my edition, there was a section in the front about how you should dress, behave, look, and have the children behaving when the husband comes home from "his hard day at work". What a hoot it was!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Nice cosies, Dave, I'm going to knit them for my GD who got married in December, they're still giddy with love & will enjoy them. I may have to put them on Cadbury"s cream eggs as they probably won't be up in time for breakfast eggs. I'd go & cook them but something tells me they won't want to be disturbed.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I think I may have that B.C. cookbook, Formica. I gave it to my daughter and she still uses it. There are some really good receipts in there! In my edition, there was a section in the front about how you should dress, behave, look, and have the children behaving when the husband comes home from "his hard day at work". What a hoot it was!


Along with the frilly aprons, and roller set hair do!!??


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely! Full-face makeup, smile and martini to greet him at the door, and DON'T EVER burden him with any of your small problems until he has had a chance to unwind from the stresses of his day. I guess in Betty's day that was the way things were. I'm SO glad that times have changed a bit. I still believe in showing appreciation and kindness and consideration, but i believe it is a 2-way street.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Absolutely! Full-face makeup, smile and martini to greet him at the door, and DON'T EVER burden him with any of your small problems until he has had a chance to unwind from the stresses of his day. I guess in Betty's day that was the way things were. I'm SO glad that times have changed a bit. I still believe in showing appreciation and kindness and consideration, but i believe it is a 2-way street.


Speaking as a batchelor, I prefer my own martinis, don't put tram-lines in the sleeves of my shirts, can cook a bit and can even wire a plug. Maybe I shouldn't have bothered learning, then I could play the 'helpless idiot' card!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm in full agreement: I've learned to make a passable martini, I don't iron (there's one around here someplace, I think), I can cook albeit without a frilly apron, even use some of Betty's receipts to do it, AND I can wire a plug. I don't think Betty ever imagined how things would change.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I'm in full agreement: I've learned to make a passable martini, I don't iron (there's one around here someplace, I think), I can cook albeit without a frilly apron, even use some of Betty's receipts to do it, AND I can wire a plug. I don't think Betty ever imagined how things would change.


My late Mother was funny, after my Father died she decided to do a part-time course in modern literature. Nothing heavy, just a little five year part-time diploma course at first degree level, she actually passed with a 'distinction' at the age of 73. Anyway her dissertation was a hoot, she somewhat appropriately, selected 'dysfunctional families' as her theme and systematically took most of the 1960s feminists apart, blaming them for the break down of society. I was particularly amused by her assessment of _Stepford Wives_, she argued it was the women' own fault and sided with the men!

I never did work out whether she believed a word of what she'd written, I have a feeling she didn't actually believe in anything other than Chelsea Flower Show, Wimbledon and Fortnum and Mason!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

_Fireball_ refers to my hair which I always have a bright ginger.

Dave[/quote]

HI Dave would love to see a picture of you...Maybe one day soon you'll say what the heck and throw caution to the wind, devil may care and be a real fire cracker. I personnally think you are one Dude that has his stuff together and totally fasinating. The things you have done and places you have visited. You have a plethora of knowledge that one would find very fasinating. I know I would. Have you given any thoughts of writing your memiors? I think they would call you a Renaissance man. Totally facinating. I'm sorry if I've embarrassed you but I feel life is to short not to let people know how much they are appreciated for all they contribute to others lives. I want to thank You so much. I realize the hard work you put into the Tea Party plus your classes, cooking and posting receipts that almost everyone can hardly wait to try. Thank for all your hard work. A Fireball Dave fan
Strawberry. If there is anything I can do to help you let me know. The weather is getting nicer so I'm going to get those pictures of the fort for you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Strawberry, but I'm not so special, I just don't talk about anything unless I've actually seen it, researched it or, done it for myself. 

I'm glad you're getting out and about, I would be interested to know how the archaeologists are getting on at the Mormon Fort, they're very nice people. I do love your city, I'll have to return soon, the world needs there to be at least one Las Vegas!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> formica - now what do you think - of course we want the recipe - you aren't going to get off that easy - lol
> 
> sam
> 
> HI SAM ,Strawberry here. I was skimming through the Tea Party listing until I have more time to read it properly. I have an old Bread recipe book so if you are looking for a recipe let me know and I'll hunt it up for you. I hope they have what you are looking for. How are you feeling? Hope all is going well your way. Take care. REmember it's no problem to look up any bread recipes for you.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks Strawberry, but I'm not so special, I just don't talk about anything unless I've actually seen it, researched it or, done it for myself.
> 
> I'm glad you're getting out and about, I would be interested to know how the archaeologists are getting on at the Mormon Fort, they're very nice people. I do love your city, I'll have to return soon, the world needs there to be at least one Las Vegas!
> 
> Dave


Yes, Las Vegas is one of a kind. Have you been to Bonnie Springs? They have the Western Shoot outs? I like going out there. They have a not so great petting zoo. Horseback riding. The latest I seen on the Travel channel is it's suppose to be haunted. They now have zip linning though Fremont experience. If I remembor correctly Ghost tours

Dave don't cut yourself short. you have accomplished many thing and all are facinating. It's nice to be modest but you seem to be a great dad and friend. I give you kudos. I find life is to short not to let people know how great they are. Don't you agree?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I'm in full agreement: I've learned to make a passable martini, I don't iron (there's one around here someplace, I think), I can cook albeit without a frilly apron, even use some of Betty's receipts to do it, AND I can wire a plug. I don't think Betty ever imagined how things would change.


thinking of change- when I was 8, one of my favourite programmes was presented by a very youthful David Attenborough, we had 'Prudence Kitten' which I seem to remember was a glove puppet, 'Bill and Ben the Flower pot men'
I wonder who you had in America, all those years ago?- this would be around 1954, when television in Scotland went all snowy, everytime a car went down the road. I recall the Duke of Montrose showing us this wonderful new invention that they had in London, probably 1950, as we rushed outside to play hide and seek...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Has any one read Janet Evanovich'sbooks? They are a hoot. You find yourself laughing outloud. I was so waiting for her first book to come out on the big screen. One of my friends seen it first and was very disappointed. She said it was like the directors/producers no one read the books even the casting dept. Ranger was nothing like his character as well as Stephanie plums Uncle Vinnie,Debbie Reynolds as Grandma Mazur again no match. What were they thinking. They had the possibilitis on having 15 more movies on Stephanie Plum Bounty Hunter. But they messed it up unless they can get it together for the second one, Any thoughts?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Strawberry, but I'm not so special, I just don't talk about anything unless I've actually seen it, researched it or, done it for myself.
> ...


I love Fremont Street, it's so traditional and I like the Golden Nugget Hotel, very comfortable and it feels like a hotel, if you know what I mean. I haven't been to Bonnie Springs, maybe on my next trip.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Has any one read Janet Evanovich'sbooks? They are a hoot. You find yourself laughing outloud. I was so waiting for her first book to come out on the big screen. One of my friends seen it first and was very disappointed. She said it was like the directors/producers no one read the books even the casting dept. Ranger was nothing like his character as well as Stephanie plums Uncle Vinnie,Debbie Reynolds as Grandma Mazur again no match. What were they thinking. They had the possibilitis on having 15 more movies on Stephanie Plum Bounty Hunter. But they messed it up unless they can get it together for the second one, Any thoughts?


My #3 daughter has just about every book she has written. She has read them many times.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

And, a woman at our knitting group said that the movie was great. Said everyone watching was really enjoying the movie. We plan to see it soon. I hope the movie is good. When I was reading part of "One for the Money" I was in the dentist's waiting room laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes. I sure got some weired looks.


Strawberry4u said:


> Has any one read Janet Evanovich'sbooks? They are a hoot. You find yourself laughing outloud. I was so waiting for her first book to come out on the big screen. One of my friends seen it first and was very disappointed. She said it was like the directors/producers no one read the books even the casting dept. Ranger was nothing like his character as well as Stephanie plums Uncle Vinnie,Debbie Reynolds as Grandma Mazur again no match. What were they thinking. They had the possibilitis on having 15 more movies on Stephanie Plum Bounty Hunter. But they messed it up unless they can get it together for the second one, Any thoughts?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Anadama bread is bread made with wheat, corn meal, and molasses. Sometimes the rye flour is also added to it. Here is the recipe from the Fanny Farmer cookbook.

*Anadama Bread Recipe
Prep time: 40 minutes
Cook time: 50 minutes

The dough is very sticky and is not kneadable; just spoon it into the loaf pans. It will also take some time to rise properly  sometimes 3-4 hours. Just give it time, itll rise.

Ingredients
1/2 cup cornmeal
2 cups water
1/2 cup molasses
3 Tbsp butter (at room temperature)
1 Tbsp salt
1/2 cup warm water
1 package dry yeast
4 1/2 cups bread flour

Method

1 Place the cornmeal in a large bowl. Boil the two cups of water and pour the hot water into the cornmeal, stirring constantly to prevent lumps. Let sit for 30 minutes.

2 Add the molasses, salt and butter and stir to combine. The cornmeal water should still be warm enough to melt the room temperature butter.

3 Put 1/2 cup of warm water (slightly warmer than body temperature) into a small bowl. Sprinkle the yeast over the water and let sit for a few minutes. Then stir it to gently combine. Let sit for another 5 minutes.

4 Add the yeast and the water to the bowl with the cornmeal and everything else, and mix to combine. Add the bread flour, a cup at a time, stirring after each addition. You will end up with something of a gloopy mess.

5 Butter a couple of 5x9 loaf pans. Spoon the dough mixture into the pans as best you can; itll be sticky. Cover with a tea towel and let rise for several hours, until it doubles in size.

6 Heat the oven to 350°F and bake the breads for 45-50 minutes, or until a skewer or knife blade comes out clean. Let the loaves cool for a few minutes, then turn them out onto racks to continue cooling.

Yield: Makes 2 loaves*


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely! Full-face makeup, smile and martini to greet him at the door, and DON'T EVER burden him with any of your small problems until he has had a chance to unwind from the stresses of his day. I guess in Betty's day that was the way things were. I'm SO glad that times have changed a bit. I still believe in showing appreciation and kindness and consideration, but i believe it is a 2-way street.
> ...


When I was taught to iron, men's shirt sleeves got pressed flat, I'm guessing to mimic how it would be done in a laundry. Women's sleeves, on the other hand, properly done, had no creases at all. Nowadays I iron once or less a year.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I'm in full agreement: I've learned to make a passable martini, I don't iron (there's one around here someplace, I think), I can cook albeit without a frilly apron, even use some of Betty's receipts to do it, AND I can wire a plug. I don't think Betty ever imagined how things would change.


I can wire a plug also, and have gone to others' houses to program their VCRs for them.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

5mmdpns: Thanks for posting the recipe. I have copied it to my computer for later use. Do you think that I could substitute corn syrup for the molasses? When I was young my mother made me eat a table spoon of molasses every day (the doctor suggested this)...had to do this for years. To this day, every time I smell molasses my stomach turns.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Anadama bread is bread made with wheat, corn meal, and molasses. Sometimes the rye flour is also added to it. Here is the recipe from the Fanny Farmer cookbook.
> 
> Thank you for the recipe. This is a bread my youngest would like. I think I'll make this today suit is ready when he gets home from school.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> 5mmdpns: Thanks for posting the recipe. I have copied it to my computer for later use. Do you think that I could substitute corn syrup for the molasses? When I was young my mother made me eat a table spoon of molasses every day (the doctor suggested this)...had to do this for years. To this day, every time I smell molasses my stomach turns.


I would think that you could do the substitute without problems. I would only make half the recipe though to make sure of this when doing it for the first time. I am not a fond one of molasses either, so a thick syrup or thick honey would be good. I am thinking buckwheat honey??

I do like the fact that you just mix it all up and spoon/pour it into baking pans to cook. It just takes a bit for it to rise, so I am thinking that I would put the pans in the oven so they dont get a cold draft on them. (It is really winter here, minus 30 degrees celcius with the windchill and minus 21 without it. It still screams froozen cold!!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Anadama bread is bread made with wheat, corn meal, and molasses. Sometimes the rye flour is also added to it. Here is the recipe from the Fanny Farmer cookbook.
> 
> *Anadama Bread Recipe
> Prep time: 40 minutes
> ...


Dear 5mmdpns, please could you check how much your yeast weighs, and does it have 'flour improvers' or is it the granulated- what is known here as Active Dried yeast, variety. Thanks ever so! myfanwy.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Myfanwy, any time a recipe calls for a package of dry yeast, it is the standard type of bread yeast you buy in the store. It would be your active dried yeast. A package comes out to about 1 teaspoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> And, a woman at our knitting group said that the movie was great. Said everyone watching was really enjoying the movie. We plan to see it soon. I hope the movie is good. When I was reading part of "One for the Money" I was in the dentist's waiting room laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes. I sure got some weired looks.
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> ...


Dear Neeterbug, do allow to be disappointed, I have never yet seen a movie, after I have read the book, that really matched up. I think it is better to see the film, and then find the book. IMHO.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, any time a recipe calls for a package of dry yeast, it is the standard type of bread yeast you buy in the store. It would be your active dried yeast. A package comes out to about 1 teaspoon.


thanks ever so, it is good to be sure! Are they still carting snow around your part of the world?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, any time a recipe calls for a package of dry yeast, it is the standard type of bread yeast you buy in the store. It would be your active dried yeast. A package comes out to about 1 teaspoon.
> ...


No, but the snow did leave the ski doo trails with a good amount of snow to groom. Other than the cold, it is sunny here. I had to put the little dog's snowsuit on her before she went outside. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Ringo rather wishes his snow suit could come OFF these hot days here!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, any time a recipe calls for a package of dry yeast, it is the standard type of bread yeast you buy in the store. It would be your active dried yeast. A package comes out to about 1 teaspoon.


Here a package of yeast is about 2 1/4 tsp.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, I do honestly think that if you posted a picture of yourself with your orange ginger hair, it would be a great let-down for me. This is because in our minds we have made you out to be larger than life, and reality would be a huge wake-up call. haha, best to just let us have our preconceived notions about you in our heads!!!! Your crazy gannets are in the same boat as you, ur ummm, on the bikes that is dashing off to the bakery!!

I must say that the pear salsa was even better after it sat and marinated all together for a day! Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

myfanwy.[/quote said:


> thinking of change- when I was 8, one of my favourite programmes was presented by a very youthful David Attenborough, we had 'Prudence Kitten' which I seem to remember was a glove puppet, 'Bill and Ben the Flower pot men'
> I wonder who you had in America, all those years ago?- this would be around 1954, when television in Scotland went all snowy, everytime a car went down the road. I recall the Duke of Montrose showing us this wonderful new invention that they had in London, probably 1950, as we rushed outside to play hide and seek...


We had the Howdy Doody show, with Buffalo Bob Smith, Clarabel Clown, Dilly-Dally and Mr. Bluster and a lot of other marionettes. Buffalo Bob and Clarabel were the only 'human' actors on the show that i recall. If you google Howdy Doody you might be able to find pictures of them.
What was the wonderful new invention?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, any time a recipe calls for a package of dry yeast, it is the standard type of bread yeast you buy in the store. It would be your active dried yeast. A package comes out to about 1 teaspoon.
> ...


That is great to know. We dont want an over abundance of bread dough going to town in our ovens!!! haha, when I make this, I will use three bread pans because mine are smaller than the 5 x 9 ones they say to use.

Dave, do you have any particular recommendation for toppers for this molasses bread? jams, marmalaide, peanut butter? what goes with molasses bread toasted? what kind of cheese/s?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> myfanwy.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > thinking of change- when I was 8, one of my favourite programmes was presented by a very youthful David Attenborough, we had 'Prudence Kitten' which I seem to remember was a glove puppet, 'Bill and Ben the Flower pot men'
> ...


it was a television set, built rather like some radios of the time, the screen from very inexact memory, was some where around 3 x 4 inches, Dave would be able to tell you more accurately. Out here, we could not get a signal till around 1964. We used to sit and watch whatever they gave us, fascinated- by then it was programmes like, the Lone Ranger, I recall a cowboy series with Clint Eastwood, Thunderbirds, what ever they thought would interest Rotorua- where the geysers are- near where we lived by then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, any time a recipe calls for a package of dry yeast, it is the standard type of bread yeast you buy in the store. It would be your active dried yeast. A package comes out to about 1 teaspoon.
> ...


many thanks!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in full agreement: I've learned to make a passable martini, I don't iron (there's one around here someplace, I think), I can cook albeit without a frilly apron, even use some of Betty's receipts to do it, AND I can wire a plug. I don't think Betty ever imagined how things would change.
> ...


Your mother must have been a hoot sometimes. I like her attitude in her choice of dissertation material. Sounds like it was pure Attitude, too!
I once wrote a paper comparing and contrasting "Lady Chatterley's Lover" to "Alice in Wonderland". Written completely tongue-in-cheek, the English Lit. prof took it seriously and we had a 'quiet discussion' about my moral fiber. Ah, those were the days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


I like that, siouxann!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I'm not sure, but I think gelatin is about 1 tbsp. But I generally use the bulk and measure what I want.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All...I just received a newsletter from the Special Olympics Scarf Project....WOW! TONS of scarves! Such variety of patterns! Very impressive. I don't have the link, but if you google "Special Olympics Scarf Project" you can get to the site. They have pictures galore! Leaves you with a good feeling. I hope next year all KPers will join in and send at least one scarf. Some states have not met their goal...some states have a deadline of March 1st, so there is still time. Go to the site to find your state and see if they need a scarf or several. Feel free to donate to another state, too. A good project to participate in. Just passing along this info.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi All...I just received a newsletter from the Special Olympics Scarf Project....WOW! TONS of scarves! Such variety of patterns! Very impressive. I don't have the link, but if you google "Special Olympics Scarf Project" you can get to the site. They have pictures galore! Leaves you with a good feeling. I hope next year all KPers will join in and send at least one scarf. Some states have not met their goal...some states have a deadline of March 1st, so there is still time. Go to the site to find your state and see if they need a scarf or several. Feel free to donate to another state, too. A good project to participate in. Just passing along this info.
> Carol (IL)


is this a winter sports Olympics? have not got beyond the London Olympics, personally.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Anadama bread is bread made with wheat, corn meal, and molasses. Sometimes the rye flour is also added to it. Here is the recipe from the Fanny Farmer cookbook.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


There used to be a very tacky television programme called _Blind Date_ with Cilla Black up until about twelve years ago, perfect to 'compare and contrast' with _Pride and Prejudice_ as an example of how attitudes to match-making have changed over the years!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Sorry but I can't help with that one, molasses isn't used much in the UK so I haven't a clue how it tastes. If it's sweet, I'd probably put marmalade on it as a balance, although it might be good with smoked bacon and some of my pear salsa.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, I do honestly think that if you posted a picture of yourself with your orange ginger hair, it would be a great let-down for me. This is because in our minds we have made you out to be larger than life, and reality would be a huge wake-up call. haha, best to just let us have our preconceived notions about you in our heads!!!! Your crazy gannets are in the same boat as you, ur ummm, on the bikes that is dashing off to the bakery!!
> 
> I must say that the pear salsa was even better after it sat and marinated all together for a day! Thanks for the recipe!!


Having gone to a good deal of trouble to fade into obscurity, there little chance of any photos of me appearing on the web any time soon. I think _The Lad_ has much the same idea, no FaceBook accounts here!

Pears are such a great fruit, they deserve to get used more.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


perhaps 5mmdpns or one of the others in Canada, could help out, we have corn syrup, which is colourless [almost] and is used in cake decorating, golden syrup, which to a Londoner is Treacle [I think- this was the cause of the serious friction between me and MIL no1] to her our Treacle was mollasses, and then even darker, more like a Billington's Muscavado, we have our Mollasses- barely sweet at all. Any ideas on this one, Dave or any one else with experience of both sides of the pond?

or for that matter anyone over the 'ditch' as the Tasman Sea is often known as here, but it is only about 4a.m. Sydney at present.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy.[/quote said:
> ...


And hilarity!! the Beverley[?sp] Hill Billies, Mr Drysdale the banker, shared my father's surname, and people used to think we had to be related!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Rawhide was the show with Clint Eastwood, love Clint Eastwood. 
Molasses is sweet, but not nearly as sweet as maple or corn syrup, it's good with a fruit jam or marmalade. A cheddar cheese would probably be good with it, but it wouldn't go to well for savory sandwiches, I don't think. I love Molasses bread as toast with jam or as PB&J


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Rawhide was the show with Clint Eastwood, love Clint Eastwood.
> Molasses is sweet, but not nearly as sweet as maple or corn syrup, it's good with a fruit jam or marmalade. A cheddar cheese would probably be good with it, but it wouldn't go to well for savory sandwiches, I don't think. I love Molasses bread as toast with jam or as PB&J


I like fruits such as apple, pear, apricot and pineapple with smoked bacon, the sweetness counteracts the saltiness of the meat. I was thinking of a toasted bacon sandwich.

Maybe I'll play around one day.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


It amazes me that molasses is not used much there. Since ginger seems to be so popular (someone recently gave me McVitie's ginger nuts) I should think molasses would be used in the preparation. But maybe golden syrup or one of those kinds of things is used?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


We also have dark corn syrup, which I think is what has historically been used for pecan pie.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Very good Super Bowl! Half-time with Madonna was excellent. I really expected not to like it, but she did a very good and tasteful performance. I'm not a fan of either team so I am just cheering for the team that has the ball!


Too funny! I'll try that next time.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> And, a woman at our knitting group said that the movie was great. Said everyone watching was really enjoying the movie. We plan to see it soon. I hope the movie is good. When I was reading part of "One for the Money" I was in the dentist's waiting room laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes. I sure got some weired looks.
> 
> Hi Neeterbug, I've done that myself. I think each one gets better and better. I have read all of the books in the series of Stephanie Plum. Each character is very strong. You have to love Grandma. The way she can disrupt a funeral and falling into the caskets, what a hoot. There's nothing better then a good book you can just laugh at, pure entertainment.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

All the talk over the weekend about custard on pies, reminded me that February is _Cherry Month_ and in the USA, the 20th is _National Cherry Pie Day_. I thought it would be nice to design a little napkin ring to use when I have my favourite pie, you can find it here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59875-1.html

Hope you like it.
Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Myfanwy, I agree with you, films never live up to the book, that isif the book was good. Lord of the Rings was one of my biggest let downs. I could have cried.

I am reading David Attenborough's book "Life On Air' in which he describes those early days in his career in television. He applied for a job in radio, didn't get it but was subsequently offered a start in television by the person who had interviewed him. He worked behind scenes for a time as when he did his first on screen interview this same lady said "his teeth are too big". She must have been surprised at the way his career escalated. Very interesting book.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Myfanwy, I agree with you, films never live up to the book, that isif the book was good. Lord of the Rings was one of my biggest let downs. I could have cried.
> 
> I am reading David Attenborough's book "Life On Air' in which he describes those early days in his career in television. He applied for a job in radio, didn't get it but was subsequently offered a start in television by the person who had interviewed him. He worked behind scenes for a time as when he did his first on screen interview this same lady said "his teeth are too big". She must have been surprised at the way his career escalated. Very interesting book.


thanks Tessadele, must look that up in the Library!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Rawhide was the show with Clint Eastwood, love Clint Eastwood.
> Molasses is sweet, but not nearly as sweet as maple or corn syrup, it's good with a fruit jam or marmalade. A cheddar cheese would probably be good with it, but it wouldn't go to well for savory sandwiches, I don't think. I love Molasses bread as toast with jam or as PB&J


heard a review the other day that his most recent film, is a bit slow, any one seen it?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Was there a football game yesterday? (LOL)
> ...


It's kinda' like the final of the World Cup for American football (just not world-wide, limited to American teams)...or the World Series last game (for American baseball). Resulting in the "crowning" of the best team (or so some think). Others will still disagree that the winner is the best team of the year.

Yes...the players get paid very very well. For this one game alone they make $1000's. Of course, the winners get more than the losers, but the losers do get a handsome remuneration.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone read Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen? The movie starring Reese Witherspoon and Robert Pattinson was very close to the book. Many of the Nora Roberts books and the made for TV movies were very close. I'm trying to think of some others. There were some movies that make me wonder if the screenwriter ever heard of the book much less read it, since one hardly has anything to do with the other.

There are some breads that IMHO do not need anything on them. Then, there are others that when you can't decide what it needs.... the answer is always butter. But, that's just me.... just saying.

Flockie


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

My GD. has supplied me with all the Stephanie Plum books to read. I read them because I am a readaholic. They are funny.

I read while I'm knitting, while I'm watching television, sometimes while I'm knitting & watching television. Sometimes I get a little confused, but not often. after all I can always go back a bit & read again. The only time I cdon't read is when I am listening to classical music. Can't spoil a good violin concerto .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> My GD. has supplied me with all the Stephanie Plum books to read. I read them because I am a readaholic. They are funny.
> 
> I read while I'm knitting, while I'm watching television, sometimes while I'm knitting & watching television. Sometimes I get a little confused, but not often. after all I can always go back a bit & read again. The only time I cdon't read is when I am listening to classical music. Can't spoil a good violin concerto .


hear hear!!! or sonata


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

flockie said:


> Anyone read Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen? The movie starring Reese Witherspoon and Robert Pattinson was very close to the book. Many of the Nora Roberts books and the made for TV movies were very close. I'm trying to think of some others. There were some movies that make me wonder if the screenwriter ever heard of the book much less read it, since one hardly has anything to do with the other.
> 
> There are some breads that IMHO do not need anything on them. Then, there are others that when you can't decide what it needs.... the answer is always butter. But, that's just me.... just saying.
> 
> Flockie


Sometimes it seems they only bought the title. Daddy long legs is such a wonderful book and the movie is nice, but hardly related. One that did not disappoint me is No highway or No highway in the sky, Nevil Shute's book made into a lovely movie. Also his Pied piper, an even better movie, especially the earlier with Monty Woolley.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Neeterbug said:
> 
> 
> > And, a woman at our knitting group said that the movie was great. Said everyone watching was really enjoying the movie. We plan to see it soon. I hope the movie is good. When I was reading part of "One for the Money" I was in the dentist's waiting room laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes. I sure got some weired looks. I thought the casting for the movie seemed very good...especially grandma...but, if they didn't follow the book they really gooffed. But as someone said earlier, the movie is usually not as good as the book.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I am thinking that this bread will go really well with the peas puddings! and some sort of bacon or ham on the side. The molasses really has a dark sweetness about it but is not really sweet. It just stretches the taste buds into a new direction! Quite happily too. I am not sure what kind of drink would be served with this, but I am inclined to think a great drink would be ice cold milk or a chocolate slushie (but this chocolate might be a bit over the top with all the other flavors!)[/quote]

I think it just might. My husbands family call it green soup, it is so thick it is like pudding. I think also maybe a nice malted milk would go with the bread.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Sorry about the blank reply above...I had something written but it disappeared into the Internet blackhole...I forgot what I said...senior moment. 

But, we need more good books that make us laugh...too many crime books out there right now...we have enough crime in real life to also read a book about it too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Janet Evanovich was on The View last week or the week before talking about how happy she was with the way the movie turned out and that she's ready to make the next one. Wonder if she really is happy with it or not.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am thinking that this bread will go really well with the peas puddings! and some sort of bacon or ham on the side. The molasses really has a dark sweetness about it but is not really sweet. It just stretches the taste buds into a new direction! Quite happily too. I am not sure what kind of drink would be served with this, but I am inclined to think a great drink would be ice cold milk or a chocolate slushie (but this chocolate might be a bit over the top with all the other flavors!)


I think it just might. My husbands family call it green soup, it is so thick it is like pudding. I think also maybe a nice malted milk would go with the bread.[/quote]

I make the green pea soup too and the peas pudding is not like that at all. It is totally different and has a different flavoring. The peas pudding has the consistency of mashed potatoes. The bread would go alright with the green pea soup. Good thoughts turn out good eats!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Needleme said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Mon Eve 5:00 PM. Red sky this AM(Sailor's warning?) Full moon last night.There is some truth in my experience to some of the lore surrounding full moons. I find it dubious why those who would discount the same readily accept the "fact" that the moon affects the tides and other phenomena on earth. Having worked in both emergency rooms and labor rooms the full waiting rooms verify the fact. I used to dread that night in the emergency rooms as there would be an exceptional number of natural abortions(miscarriages), premature labor, and escalating birth numbers on those night in addition to a large number of calls to the rn assistance lines from suicidal or anxienty ridden patients and those depressed or angry to an unusual degree alongside those who needed someone to talk to during insomniac periods. ASK ANY NURSE,MD,PSYCHIATRIST, VET. OR BEAT COP.
> ...


or teacher!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking that this bread will go really well with the peas puddings! and some sort of bacon or ham on the side. The molasses really has a dark sweetness about it but is not really sweet. It just stretches the taste buds into a new direction! Quite happily too. I am not sure what kind of drink would be served with this, but I am inclined to think a great drink would be ice cold milk or a chocolate slushie (but this chocolate might be a bit over the top with all the other flavors!)
> ...


I make the green pea soup too and the peas pudding is not like that at all. It is totally different and has a different flavoring. The peas pudding has the consistency of mashed potatoes. The bread would go alright with the green pea soup. Good thoughts turn out good eats!![/quote]

This is just like mashed potatoes when it's finished cooking. I have never understood why they call it soup.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

For the Plum movies, what do you think about Cloris Leachman for Grandma Mazur? She played Grannie in the Beverly Hillbillies' movie. Years ago I thought Estelle Getty would have been perfect. So sad.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


We bought our first TV set in 1952, I think. There wasn't much choice of programs for adults, but I used to come home from work, turn it on, and stay glued to the screen watching Lucille Ball. She was funny then and I still laugh at the reruns. Some of her shows are classics.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I will always love Lucy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The teens have tasted the bread. According to them it tasted good with butter, apples & bacon, apples & sharp cheddar. Then with all three apples, cheddar & bacon. Michael says it needs more molasses, he really is a big fan of it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Rawhide was the show with Clint Eastwood, love Clint Eastwood.
> ...


Dave, have you ever had a fried green pepper sandwich? Oh, forgot green peppers don't agree with you. Maybe if they're cooked they'd be more agreeable? Anyway, I parboil strips of the pepper, then lightly fry them in butter. No need to butter the bread because of the butter on the peppers. Ooh, it's sooo good, as Mr. Food used to say. In case no one remembers Mr. Food, he used to have little segments between TV shows where he demonstrated a quick and easy recipe. We saw him at a food convention in DC a long time ago. When he came off the stage and was walking "somewhere," I said Hello to him and he gave me a hug. Big deal, huh? :lol:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Doris, were you in the DC area in the late 60s - early 70s? We were stationed at Pax River at the time. I remember one Groundhog Day seeing Willard Scott , dressed up as a groundhog, climbing out of a manhole in one of the streets. He was the weatherman then with one of the local stations, probably Ch. 4. I shall never forget that!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


I remember Mr. Food. My oldest on would want to try everything he saw him cook.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


This is just like mashed potatoes when it's finished cooking. I have never understood why they call it soup.[/quote]

There is a green pea soup made from the split green peas. It is a liquid consistency just like soup. I believe the recipe might be on the package of dried split green peas. I like to make it with onions and ham. It is delicious too! Here is Julia Child's Split Pea Soup recipe.
http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/split_pea_soup/


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


That's what the dryer is for!!! if I don't get it folded before it gets wrinkled I just stick it back in the dryer for a few minutes then hang the clothes up.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I did and I loved it. I want to see the movie but will wait until it becomes available on On Demand as a freebie. Edith


flockie said:


> Anyone read Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen? The movie starring Reese Witherspoon and Robert Pattinson was very close to the book. Many of the Nora Roberts books and the made for TV movies were very close. I'm trying to think of some others. There were some movies that make me wonder if the screenwriter ever heard of the book much less read it, since one hardly has anything to do with the other.
> 
> There are some breads that IMHO do not need anything on them. Then, there are others that when you can't decide what it needs.... the answer is always butter. But, that's just me.... just saying.
> 
> Flockie


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Siouxann, I just read this message to my daughter, her reply was that as soon as you found out what the prof wanted you should have asked him if you needed to define "Sarcasm" for him? Maybe "Irony" as well??


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Doris, were you in the DC area in the late 60s - early 70s? We were stationed at Pax River at the time. I remember one Groundhog Day seeing Willard Scott , dressed up as a groundhog, climbing out of a manhole in one of the streets. He was the weatherman then with one of the local stations, probably Ch. 4. I shall never forget that!


Yes, I came to Washington in December, 1949, and DH came down in the summer of 1950. We were already engaged, then married in September of 1950.

I remember Willard Scott very well. I think he still does the weather from DC on the Today show. He's quite the character!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:



> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


On the Beverly Hillbillies, Granny could have been My Grandma!! Looks, attitude, clothing styles, EVERYTHING!! Both of my parent's families came from rural Arkansas. 
Patty


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


There is a green pea soup made from the split green peas. It is a liquid consistency just like soup. I believe the recipe might be on the package of dried split green peas. I like to make it with onions and ham. It is delicious too! Here is Julia Child's Split Pea Soup recipe.
http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/split_pea_soup/[/quote]

I love split pea soup!! I found the yellow split peas at Walmart yesterday, of all places. I used to search for them, but now I can't remember why. Having a senior moment?? :lol: Guess I'll have to find a recipe for them. Come to think of it, I think there was a soup recipe on the package - probably not much different than the green pea soup recipe.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I have a little cookbook of Mr. Food's. One of the recipes is macaroni and cheese done in the crock pot. It turned out yucky - maybe I did something wrong?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Doris, I have a recipe for Crock-Pot Mac & Cheese that someone brings to a lot of pot lucks. It is pretty good as is, but I tend to "doctor it up" a bit. Just cant leave well-enough alone! Let me know if you want it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that brings back memories - we were on our way to illinois to stay with my father's people and we spent the night at bethany (our church's seminary in chicago - my parents were graduates) - the couple across the hall had a television - about three feet square with a round screen - maybe a six inch screen - i watched the howdy doody show - when they turned it off you watched the little white dot get smaller and smaller and smaller till it was no longer there. this was in the very early fifties.

sam



siouxann said:


> myfanwy.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > thinking of change- when I was 8, one of my favourite programmes was presented by a very youthful David Attenborough, we had 'Prudence Kitten' which I seem to remember was a glove puppet, 'Bill and Ben the Flower pot men'
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cloudy and cold today. Perfect night to sit and knit!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Sam, did your parents join the ministry?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you flockie - real butter on warm bread - oh yeah!

sam

There are some breads that IMHO do not need anything on them. Then, there are others that when you can't decide what it needs.... the answer is always butter. But, that's just me.... just saying.

Flockie[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to kill a mockingbird followed the book almost word for word - they must have lifted the script right out of the book - the only film i can think of that followed the book religiously.

sam



mjs said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone read Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen? The movie starring Reese Witherspoon and Robert Pattinson was very close to the book. Many of the Nora Roberts books and the made for TV movies were very close. I'm trying to think of some others. There were some movies that make me wonder if the screenwriter ever heard of the book much less read it, since one hardly has anything to do with the other.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - siouxann - of course we want the recipe - lol.

sam



siouxann said:


> Doris, I have a recipe for Crock-Pot Mac & Cheese that someone brings to a lot of pot lucks. It is pretty good as is, but I tend to "doctor it up" a bit. Just cant leave well-enough alone! Let me know if you want it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

only my dad - he was a minister in the Church of the Brethren - it had it's beginnings in germantown, penna. a very consertative church - although dad was a little more forward thinking than a lot of his peers - the brethren are in the same pea pod as the amish, quakers and the grace brethren. the church and i differ on quite a few beliefs - they are not as consertative as they were in the fifties but too conservative for me. they need to loosen their stays a little.

sam

and yes - i was the typical ministers son.



wannabear said:


> Sam, did your parents join the ministry?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

siouxann, I would love the crock-pot mac and cheese! That is my DD's favorite food.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Doris, I have a recipe for Crock-Pot Mac & Cheese that someone brings to a lot of pot lucks. It is pretty good as is, but I tend to "doctor it up" a bit. Just cant leave well-enough alone! Let me know if you want it.


YES, for my sake and Sam's!! Haha!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> and yes - i was the typical ministers son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you reading my mind, Sam?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I did and I loved it. I want to see the movie but will wait until it becomes available on On Demand as a freebie. Edith
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> ...


I read Water for Elephants long ago, but just saw the movie last November. Can't decide which I like better. Of course, there's more detail in the book and takes longer to read than the movie takes to watch. So, I guess for me, I preferred the book.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it all depends what you were thinking wannabear - but i thought i would throw that in since eventually someone usually asks. my dad loved the ministry - could not understand why his family did not love it just as much.

sam



wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > and yes - i was the typical ministers son.
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


I don't know if it's the same Mr Food or not, but he does a food segment like that on the Fresno CA, market. You can also find all of his recipies online at http://www.mrfood.com/#
I love a lot of his recipies.
Patty


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Siouxanne, I'd like the Crock-Pot Mac & Cheese, I can't eat it and Husband WON'T, but my kids would love it.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> only my dad - he was a minister in the Church of the Brethren - it had it's beginnings in germantown, penna. a very consertative church - although dad was a little more forward thinking than a lot of his peers - the brethren are in the same pea pod as the amish, quakers and the grace brethren. the church and i differ on quite a few beliefs - they are not as consertative as they were in the fifties but too conservative for me. they need to loosen their stays a little.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, when I was in High School, my best friend was a Preacher's Daughter, she was pretty quiet about it, but there were a few times she ALMOST got in trouble, she learned that you must kiss very carefully when both you and your boyfriend wear braces....

Patty


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Myfanwy,

The Special Olympics are sports events - winter and summer - for kids with special needs, with mental and physical disabilities. It's a great organization and provides much support for a group of kids who often get left out, and often have limited facilities and opportunities. The scarf project is about 4 years old. Each state sets a goal of how many scarves they need to give to each participant for their winter olympic games. All scarves are knitted or crocheted by volunteers. Each year there is a particular color combination that is used. This year it was red and navy blue. In 2009 it was light blue and white, and I think 2010 or 2011 red & grey.
One can use any pattern of choice....specific dimensions are given and the preference is to use Red Heart yarn, a sponsor of the project.

It's an easy project that brings lots of good will to lots of kids.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I think Granny was my very favourite, although I felt a bit sorry for the secretary. Ellie Mae was just Ellie Mae, what more could you say. And wasn't Mrs Drysdale a bit of a spendthrift? don't really recall.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Sam 
If all children followed their parents to the letter society would never progress

Tessa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:



> Myfanwy,
> 
> The Special Olympics are sports events - winter and summer - for kids with special needs, with mental and physical disabilities. It's a great organization and provides much support for a group of kids who often get left out, and often have limited facilities and opportunities. The scarf project is about 4 years old. Each state sets a goal of how many scarves they need to give to each participant for their winter olympic games. All scarves are knitted or crocheted by volunteers. Each year there is a particular color combination that is used. This year it was red and navy blue. In 2009 it was light blue and white, and I think 2010 or 2011 red & grey.
> One can use any pattern of choice....specific dimensions are given and the preference is to use Red Heart yarn, a sponsor of the project.
> ...


yeah, I knew what the special mean't. One job option I had as a girl was with Downs Syndrome, Autistic, etc kids.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Mrs Drysdale thought money had been invented just to be her plaything.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Doris, I have a recipe for Crock-Pot Mac & Cheese that someone brings to a lot of pot lucks. It is pretty good as is, but I tend to "doctor it up" a bit. Just cant leave well-enough alone! Let me know if you want it.
> ...


any chance you could post it?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

As requested:

CROCK-POT MACARONI & CHEESE

1-8 oz. box Macaroni, cooked until not quite done and drained
2 Tbl. Shortening to grease the crock-pot
1-12 oz. can Evaporated Milk
1 1/2 C. Whole Milk (or whatever you prefer: 1%, 2%)
1 tsp. Salt, optional (I find the cheese is salty enough)
2 C. Sharp Cheddar, shredded; reserve some to put on top
1 C. Medium Cheddar, shredded
1/4 C. Butter or Margarine, melted
2 Eggs, slightly beaten
Pepper to taste
Paprika

Mix all ingredients except paprika together and put into prepared crock-pot. Sprinkled with reserved cheese and paprika. Cook 3-4 hours on LOW setting.

OK, when I make this, I saute some diced onion in the butter when it is melting. I also use just sharp cheese, the sharper the better. The Amish market has some Canadian Sharp Cheddar that is sooo good. Use whatever you like; I've used some leftover pepper jack and that gave it just a slight kick. Just, PLEASE don't use Velveeta! The receipt is very easy, very tasty, and lends itself to personalization. 
Hope you like it!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sam
You're right, To Kill a Mockingbird was another movie that tied in closely with the book. 

Flockie


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

another one well 2 are a time to kill and the client both books by John Grisham. they are almost dead on with both of them. yes they did leave a little bit out but not enough to hurt the original story any. just do not watch the Run Away Jury also based on John Grisham's book because in the book they go after the big 3 tobacco companies but in the movie they go after the AFT i do believe. the only problem with the Firm is they reverse the rolls of the 2 girls. this is just my opinion though



thewren said:


> to kill a mockingbird followed the book almost word for word - they must have lifted the script right out of the book - the only film i can think of that followed the book religiously.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I posted a couple pictures of the eyelash yarn scarf I made. If interested you can find them in the Picture section of the forum and the title is Eyelash Yarn Scarf knitted by Flockie. Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> As requested:
> 
> CROCK-POT MACARONI & CHEESE
> 
> ...


thank you!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Has any one read Janet Evanovich'sbooks? They are a hoot. You find yourself laughing outloud. I was so waiting for her first book to come out on the big screen. One of my friends seen it first and was very disappointed. She said it was like the directors/producers no one read the books even the casting dept. Ranger was nothing like his character as well as Stephanie plums Uncle Vinnie,Debbie Reynolds as Grandma Mazur again no match. What were they thinking. They had the possibilitis on having 15 more movies on Stephanie Plum Bounty Hunter. But they messed it up unless they can get it together for the second one, Any thoughts?


Strawberry4u,
I love the Stephanie Plum books I love all the characters in the books especially Ranger (what else can you say!) I guess I didn't see the movie.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I like the Sue Grafton alphabet books. Most of the characters remain the same and then there is always a mystery to solve. Light, but enjoyable, reading.

Good night, friends.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

As you were so quick to point out the rules maybe you should follow them while copyright rules apply as well to the Fanny Farmer cookbook.Quote from you:

Forum Rules

As far as the forum posting goes, here is a list of things to keep in mind:

- Please be polite.

- Do not post images with copyrighted patterns or other content of others without their permission. It's OK to post a link to the author's site that shows the pattern, but don't copy and post the pattern here.

Complying with all laws (including copyright) is the sole responsibility of each individual user. Forum administration is not responsible for user-generated/uploaded/posted content. We serve merely as communications platform and are protected by the safe harbor provisions of the copyright law and/or DMCA.

Having said that, if you notice that your rights are being violated by a user of this forum, please feel free to contact the administration by sending me a private message. We'll investigate all claims and take action if necessary.

- Do not post any ads or promote anything without speaking to me about it first. If you have something good, that a lot of knitters would appreciate, then it would be OK to mention it here.

- Do not post "affiliate" links of any kind.

- Please do not post links promoting any "signup" pages, newsletters, lists, message boards, sweepstakes, giveaways, contests, voting pages, etc. That includes any sites that are meant to collect "signups" for any purpose.

- Do not solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information of other users to establish any kinds of lists, distributions, giveaways, pattern sharing, etc.

- Do not send mass private messages to multiple users. We reserve the right to monitor and delete private messages to prevent spam, ensure compliance with the rules, and to deal with other issues.

- Do not make posts in all capital letters. This includes topic titles.

- When asking a general question (if you are not in the middle of a conversation), then try not to address the question to anybody specific. If someone else knows the answer when you asked a specific person, then they might not feel comfortable jumping in. So your chances of getting a question answered become greatly reduced.

- Try to use descriptive titles when creating new topics. Instead of something like "Please Help", write a title that briefly states the nature of your post. That way, people who know the answer or are interested in that particular topic would be more likely to click on it to read it and post replies.

- Please do not post your e-mail address or other personal information in the open.

- Please don't complain if your question doesn't get answered right away.

- If you want to post a link, then make sure to start the address with "http", otherwise it will be displayed as plain text.

Example:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/ (this is automatically converted into a link)
www.knittingparadise.com (this is kept as plain text because it doesn't start with http)

- Do not include a link to your site inside the posts. Instead use a signature (you can set it up in your profile).

- If your signature contains a link to your website/blog/store, then please make sure to reciprocate and link to this forum's home page from your site.

- Signatures should not contain more than three lines without wrapping. Blank separating lines are also counted. Please, no flashing images either.

- Politics and religion are off-topic on this board.

- If you are "hotlinking" an image from a remote site, please make sure it's not wider than 600 pixels.

- If posting in the Links and Resources section, please don't post more than 5 links per day (or make more than 5 posts per day).

- Do not "bump" your topics up. If everyone starts doing it, the board will get filled with empty posts.

- Before leaving any user feedback, please make sure to check the feedback/rating system rules.

- Approval or disapproval of users' posts by the moderators/administration does not shift the responsibility for the content of the posts (any claims made in the posts) from users onto the moderators or the administration.

It is the responsibility of each user to make sure all his/her posts and actions are within law.

In other words, just because a post wasn't removed/edited by the moderators or the administration, it doesn't automatically mean that the moderators or the administration condone the content of a post.

- We do not generally delete old images/posts at user's request unless there is a valid reason. So if you don't want your content to be shown here indefinitely, then please don't post it here in the first place. The reason for that is simple: deleting one user's posts usually requires deleting responses posted by other users. So for the sake of keeping the forum stable, we maintain this policy.

- The most important rule of all is this: use common sense.

- Aside from that, please have fun, learn, and share your knowledge with others!

Various sections on this message board have specific rules of their own. So please make sure to read them as well before posting in a section.

Disclaimer: All swaps, trades, buying, selling or any other kind of activities involving exchange of money, material goods or services are negotiated directly by the users. Administration and the moderators are not responsible for any actions of individual users. This message board serves merely as a platform for communication. Transact at your own risk.

Admin

5mmdpns
"


5mmdpns said:


> Anadama bread is bread made with wheat, corn meal, and molasses. Sometimes the rye flour is also added to it. Here is the recipe from the Fanny Farmer cookbook.
> 
> *Anadama Bread Recipe
> Prep time: 40 minutes
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

???


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Message for 5mmdpns


siouxann said:


> ???


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I like the Sue Grafton alphabet books. Most of the characters remain the same and then there is always a mystery to solve. Light, but enjoyable, reading.
> 
> Good night, friends.


She's almost at the end of the alphabet isn't she? Wonder what she'll do then. I read several of the first ones, but had to take a break. Kinsey was starting to irritate me, although now I can't remember why. Maybe i'll get one at the library and start again.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I just watched the Lincoln Lawyer by Michael Connelly...it was a really good movie. I haven't read the book so have put it on my "to read" list...I have enjoyed many of his books.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I just watched the Lincoln Lawyer by Michael Connelly...it was a really good movie. I haven't read the book so have put it on my "to read" list...I have enjoyed many of his books.


I have this movie, but somehow never found the time to watch it. Wonder what I've been doing? After several months, I finally watch Source Code. If you like flashbacks, this is a movie for you.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I have so many DVDs of movies and old TV shows, and yet I sit and watch the same old reruns over and over! When it comes to the Brit Coms, I can recite the dialogue right along with the characters. My daughter has a subscription to Netflix, and every once in a while I will watch a disc with her.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I have so many DVDs of movies and old TV shows, and yet I sit and watch the same old reruns over and over! When it comes to the Brit Coms, I can recite the dialogue right along with the characters. My daughter has a subscription to Netflix, and every once in a while I will watch a disc with her.


Me too! I have watched The Tudors so many times I feel as if I know the dialogue better than the actors. Don't even get me started on Harry Potter series, Twilight series, some of the Tom Clancy movies. Then, there is re-reading some beloved books more times than I can count. It amazes me that I have time to knit, follow this forum, cook and bake. Maybe it's because I don't do housework?!? LOL Just saying.....


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> For the Plum movies, what do you think about Cloris Leachman for Grandma Mazur? She played Grannie in the Beverly Hillbillies' movie. Years ago I thought Estelle Getty would have been perfect. So sad.


definately! have you seen "Raising Hope?" she plays a grandma on there that you can roll on the floor laughing at.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thanks, Patty, I never thought to look online for him. I'm sure it's the same Mr. Food; there's only one!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, siouxann, for the recipe. I'm with you. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

henna lady - what is this all about? i've seen no violations that would make you write out such a list. if i remember right - you were right in the thick of the sexual deer - am i right?

sam



HennaLadyKim said:


> Message for 5mmdpns
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> henna lady - what is this all about? i've seen no violations that would make you write out such a list. if i remember right - you were right in the thick of the sexual deer - am i right?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


She's talking about copyright issues.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

siouxann said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Sue Grafton alphabet books. Most of the characters remain the same and then there is always a mystery to solve. Light, but enjoyable, reading.
> ...


Yep, she's done V, I think. The last I read was U. I have them all in paperback that I bought used. There was something that got on my nerves, and it wasn't necessarily Kinsey. It's Sue Grafton's choice of words. Everybody 'pushes through the door' and everybody 'murmurs' and everybody 'crosses to the sofa'. Since Kinsey lives in that tiny apartment, she doesn't need to cross at all. It's two steps from the kitchen.

Sue Grafton might be content to retire when she finishes the series. I think she's about that age.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> I posted a couple pictures of the eyelash yarn scarf I made. If interested you can find them in the Picture section of the forum and the title is Eyelash Yarn Scarf knitted by Flockie. Thanks


It's very effective and looks ultra-glamorous. I was thinking of using eyelash yarn to make a scarf for one of the secretaries, it's very much her style. Can you tell me what it's like to knit with, is it a 'difficult' yarn to use, or is it well-behaved?

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I'm amused at the things that annoy you, because the same kind of thing happens to me. I enjoyed a recent Clive Cussler but I got awfully tired of hearing about his coral blue eye. Apparently coral can be blue but it surely is not a color I associate with it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > I posted a couple pictures of the eyelash yarn scarf I made. If interested you can find them in the Picture section of the forum and the title is Eyelash Yarn Scarf knitted by Flockie. Thanks
> ...


Dave, if I can butt in, it's similar to fun fur if you've ever used that. Bamboo needles work well with both because they're slippery and it's easy to lose a stitch or two. Some folks work with a strand of the novelty yarn and one strand of a worsted weight in a matching color.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that brings back memories - we were on our way to illinois to stay with my father's people and we spent the night at bethany (our church's seminary in chicago - my parents were graduates) - the couple across the hall had a television - about three feet square with a round screen - maybe a six inch screen - i watched the howdy doody show - when they turned it off you watched the little white dot get smaller and smaller and smaller till it was no longer there. this was in the very early fifties.
> 
> sam
> 
> I remember that little white dot! :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


I've never used fun fur either. Apart from ribbons and chenille, I tend to stick with conventional yarns, not many men's patterns use fun fur! I might have a go, I have seen it and I'll be passing the stockist on Friday. How many balls does a scarf take? what size needles do you use?

Dave


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

is she up to s or u now i can't remember. when your done with that series may i suggest James Patterson's Women's Murder Club. you can now pre order 11th hour. i have personalty read up to book 8. the only thing i will say is that it took me till page 100 of book 1 before it really got interesting. i almost said forget it and gave up on it. now i am so glad i didn't. all books after book 1 get you pretty much hooked from page 1.



siouxann said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Sue Grafton alphabet books. Most of the characters remain the same and then there is always a mystery to solve. Light, but enjoyable, reading.
> ...


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

at most not quite 3 balls. dependin upon the length of the scarf you want. the pattern i used called for 5.5mm needles and if i remember correctly 26 sts. knit first 2 rows, row 3 k3, p20, k3, row 4 knit across then just repeat row 3 and 4 till you get the length you would like then knit 2 more rows and bind/cast off. hope that helps. my only word of caution is knit slow because the yarn is slipery and hard to pick up if it falls off your needle



FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> at most not quite 3 balls. dependin upon the length of the scarf you want. the pattern i used called for 5.5mm needles and if i remember correctly 26 sts. knit first 2 rows, row 3 k3, p20, k3, row 4 knit across then just repeat row 3 and 4 till you get the length you would like then knit 2 more rows and bind/cast off. hope that helps. my only word of caution is knit slow because the yarn is slipery and hard to pick up if it falls off your needle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I'll have a closer look at it when I'm in town. At the moment I'm staying in the warm, it's barely above freezing to-day and last night was brutal, well by Southern England standards it was!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I have used the Fun Fur ONCE to make a scarf. My experience was that I needed to make two halves and join them in the back because the fur seemed to be directional. If I hadn't done that, it would have been going up on one side of the scarf and down on the other. I love the way it looks, but donated the rest of the yarn I had to the local Sr. Centre.
Flockie, yours are so glam! I only looked at the pictures - did you post a pattern?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Stay warm and dry Dave and all the others in the cold zone today! We have finally had 2 consecutive days of sunshine and temps in high 50's. Hope to be able to hike up to one of the waterfalls tomorrow, should be running full with the rain we've been having! 
I am finally trying to learn to use the circular needles, so want to be able to make hats and socks, but just stay confused! Signed up for a class on Craftsy hopefully it will help me understand what I have been doing wrong! Silly I know, but the DPNs and circular's have always been something I've avoided, now it's time to face the fears and go forth!! :shock:  :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

flockie said:


> I posted a couple pictures of the eyelash yarn scarf I made. If interested you can find them in the Picture section of the forum and the title is Eyelash Yarn Scarf knitted by Flockie. Thanks


I couldn't find it. Is there a trick to finding a picture? What date did you post it? Were you the first posting? I'd sure like to see your work.
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> henna lady - what is this all about? i've seen no violations that would make you write out such a list. if i remember right - you were right in the thick of the sexual deer - am i right?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


You are right Sam. If you notice, she has changed her "name" but has used the same avatar of the kitty cat with the headphones. She used to be just Hennalady or Hennaladyknits or some such thing. She is posting the rules and regulations for me because on another post, I had done the same thing in regards to someone who had posted the entire written pattern for a knitted article. Afterwards in another post, the person put out the http address. We all know that the written pattern (unless it is clearly stated that it is our own) can not be copied and pasted and/or written out on the Knitting Paradise as it is against the copyright laws. It is clearly stated that this is also against the rules and regulations of the Knitting Paradise forum rules.

However, having done research into copyright laws, there are no copyright laws in regards to cookbooks and recipes. If there were, the Tea Party would have been shut down by the Administration a long time ago. I will include a http web address that deals with copyright laws as pertains to recipes.

http://smallbusiness.findlaw.com/copyright/copyright-realworld/recipe-copyrighting.html

The Henna chick needs to do her research on what is allowed and what is not allowed instead of jumping to conclusions and trying to stir up trouble. She has been banned from KP once that we know of.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > I posted a couple pictures of the eyelash yarn scarf I made. If interested you can find them in the Picture section of the forum and the title is Eyelash Yarn Scarf knitted by Flockie. Thanks
> ...


This should take you to the page
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59974-1.html


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


 :-D hey, hey, hey, don't go there, i am from rural AR. and didn't see folks like the clampets...... just kidding. i have seen folks that were so back woodsy but they didn't care either, it was just us looking on, that thought wow, where did they come from. gotta stop, i reread this and it sounds like i am better than, and i am not. have a good day, calling for snow here, hope not. but is awful gray and cold out.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I spent many a summer in rural AR, loved every minute of it, sure miss Banks, AR and all the good times we had there.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Stay warm and dry Dave and all the others in the cold zone today! We have finally had 2 consecutive days of sunshine and temps in high 50's. Hope to be able to hike up to one of the waterfalls tomorrow, should be running full with the rain we've been having!
> I am finally trying to learn to use the circular needles, so want to be able to make hats and socks, but just stay confused! Signed up for a class on Craftsy hopefully it will help me understand what I have been doing wrong! Silly I know, but the DPNs and circular's have always been something I've avoided, now it's time to face the fears and go forth!! :shock:  :roll:


 :? girl, jump in there with the circulars and dpn, i use nothing but circs and after doing several hats for christmas gifts, the dpns are not to be feared, the structure of the hat, keeps them in line, they were not a prob. at all. keep on, you will get it. then you will go, duh what was i thinking


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

DPNs and Circs are needles I have also avoided using. When I knit, I try to get the longest needles I can because the persons who taught me always tucked the end of the RH needle under their arm and kept it stable. That's how I've held the needle for years. The first pair of circs about drove me nuts because I couldn't tuck it under my arm. Ditto for using the dpns. (The fact that I can't really use them has not stopped me from buying them, however!) Since everybody who uses them apparently loves them, I shall try to re-educate myself. Soon. Maybe.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> DPNs and Circs are needles I have also avoided using. When I knit, I try to get the longest needles I can because the persons who taught me always tucked the end of the RH needle under their arm and kept it stable. That's how I've held the needle for years. The first pair of circs about drove me nuts because I couldn't tuck it under my arm. Ditto for using the dpns. (The fact that I can't really use them has not stopped me from buying them, however!) Since everybody who uses them apparently loves them, I shall try to re-educate myself. Soon. Maybe.


I use flat knitting most of the time, colour-work in the round is an absolute pain. One of my nannies used to knit socks and she taught me how to use double-pointed needles, but I never knitted enough socks to become really proficient with them.

I have needles in a variety of lengths, I particularly like my little 10" ones for egg cosies and other small projects, they also fit neatly into my satchel. In the UK, using long needles with one tucked under the arm is more popular in the North of the country. It is faster, I know several ladies who can make a man's jumper in a day. I prefer a more leisurely approach, big projects take me a long time; but I'm in no hurry, I stopped growing a long time ago!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren,
thanks for the connection. That is a beautiful scarf! Very impressive. I must say, in general, the pictures I have seen of TP-KPers' works has been impressive to me. I love seeing what people do, and what the possibilities are. I have SOOOO much to learn and try. Y'all inspire me!

Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> DPNs and Circs are needles I have also avoided using. When I knit, I try to get the longest needles I can because the persons who taught me always tucked the end of the RH needle under their arm and kept it stable. That's how I've held the needle for years. The first pair of circs about drove me nuts because I couldn't tuck it under my arm. Ditto for using the dpns. (The fact that I can't really use them has not stopped me from buying them, however!) Since everybody who uses them apparently loves them, I shall try to re-educate myself. Soon. Maybe.


I started using circulars when the grandkids came along. My own children never touched my needles that were in use. The grandkids how ever would take one of my needles but, for some reason they don't touch the circulars. I can also take larger projects with me and not worry about the needles being too long.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > DPNs and Circs are needles I have also avoided using. When I knit, I try to get the longest needles I can because the persons who taught me always tucked the end of the RH needle under their arm and kept it stable. That's how I've held the needle for years. The first pair of circs about drove me nuts because I couldn't tuck it under my arm. Ditto for using the dpns. (The fact that I can't really use them has not stopped me from buying them, however!) Since everybody who uses them apparently loves them, I shall try to re-educate myself. Soon. Maybe.
> ...


 I guess I am a true Northerner then as that is how I knit. I guess it is second nature to me as even with dpns and circulars I do find that I am sort of hugging them close like I do with the long straight needles. I think it gives me better control. 
Sue


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

As for the Name change it was for a good reason with Admin suggestion due to a glitch. I am obviously not hiding under a new identity!. AS for the Fornicating deer, I was not the one stirring up the trouble if you read all the way through it. I merely QUOTED that from this posting. Please stop bashing me. You do not have all the facts. I am not trying to stir up trouble, I was merely pointing out you could have been kinder in your posting to her.


5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > henna lady - what is this all about? i've seen no violations that would make you write out such a list. if i remember right - you were right in the thick of the sexual deer - am i right?
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> .... I was merely pointing out you could have been kinder in your posting to her.


Sorry HennaLady, but you did NO SUCH THING! OWN UP TO WHAT YOU WERE REALLY DOING. And this is the absolute last word that I am going to state about this. You do know that you were absolutely wrong on that other post and I did prove it to you.

The Tea Party is not the place to have such conversations as you are trying to stir up. I apologize to any Tea Party members who have been offended by HennaLady.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I dont need you to apologize for me. The other lady posted the link to the pattern as is required and you could have handled it a bit more kindly, like a PM advising her to the rules in case she did not know... I am not trying to stir trouble here, or anywhere. I am now also unwatching this posting to be out of your way. I apologize to any I have offended here myself.


5mmdpns said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> > .... I was merely pointing out you could have been kinder in your posting to her.
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

please please, lets not go through this again, dave close your eyes and don't read this, most of us love the comradorie on here, and the picking at one another like you do with old friends, no harm is intended and please don't anyone ruin this for the rest. life is way to short to get caught up in "stuff" who cares who is right or wrong, sometimes someone just reads more into somthing and really its not meant in that way at all, please no last words are needed just stop. some one be the bigger person.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


It isn't always the case, but there is a definite geographic trend. Southerners tend to sit back in a chair with their work in front of them. I remember discussing this with a social historian some years ago when we were at a symposium specifically looking at home-crafts. She thought it was possibly because, apart from during the war, knitting has traditionally been considered more of a pastime in the South of England. If you've ever seen a speed knitter in action, it isn't what you'd call relaxing, it's very much about output!

During the very hard economics of the inter-war years, there was a lot of home-working in the North and also in South Wales, knitting was a vital source of income for many families. I'll have to write Rosemary a letter and see if she's pursued it, there's another question I've been meaning to ask her in connection with a paper I'm researching.

Sounds like an excellent excuse for a little holiday in the Spring, her uni has a rather good archive and is in a nice part of the country, when the sun shines!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Research and photos the best excuses for a vacation. The kids think it's boring but, they sure learn a lot when they get to go.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Me too, I'm listening to "The Spy" by Clive Cussler right now,, and he does that a lot.
Patty


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > britgirl said:
> ...


I was thinking more of a few days on my own when _The Lad_ is out of the way at school. Lots of nice exams to keep him occupied and out of mischief, he'd probably not want to go anyway!

The question is, will I be able to get away with it?

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, seems to me that you can get away with a lot of things -- this comes to people who are clever.

I have a question to ask in regards to the longer straight needles. These are what the women used when they knitted as they walked to where ever they were going to right? They would tuck one end of the needle under their arm as they walked. This was before the automobiles. And some wore knitting belts??


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Don't get me wrong! My parents were very proud of their families and where they came from, and so am I. Daddy was born in Cushman, and Momma in Oil Trough (She called it Oil Trough Bottoms, I don't know which is the correct name) My parents moved back to Arkansas after Daddy retired, They lived in Strawberry, then moved to Gravette to be close to my oldest sister.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that i know - but why does 5mmdpns have to do with it?

sam



wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > henna lady - what is this all about? i've seen no violations that would make you write out such a list. if i remember right - you were right in the thick of the sexual deer - am i right?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe she takes little steps.

sam

There was something that got on my nerves, and it wasn't necessarily Kinsey. It's Sue Grafton's choice of words. Everybody 'pushes through the door' and everybody 'murmurs' and everybody 'crosses to the sofa'. Since Kinsey lives in that tiny apartment, she doesn't need to cross at all. It's two steps from the kitchen.

Sue Grafton might be content to retire when she finishes the series. I think she's about that age.[/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe she takes little steps.
> 
> sam
> 
> LOL :lol: :lol: Like your sense of humour Sam.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe she takes little steps.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Maybe she's got Meniere's like me & goes rround in circles to get there, bouncing off the furniture.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > maybe she takes little steps.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I think maybe someone just does not bother editing. I do enjoy the dering do every once in a while. I realized I was not sure how to spell dering, and checked with answers.com. But they don't know the word. Now I'll have to persist to see if I can find it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Got it. It's derring do. Odd that answers did not come up with that because they do suggest other spellings.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

It's 'daring do', mjs.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> It's 'daring do', mjs.


No, that's a different word.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, seems to me that you can get away with a lot of things -- this comes to people who are clever.
> 
> I have a question to ask in regards to the longer straight needles. These are what the women used when they knitted as they walked to where ever they were going to right? They would tuck one end of the needle under their arm as they walked. This was before the automobiles. And some wore knitting belts??


Knitting belts originated in the Shetland Isles, they enable one to knit with only one hand. I've only ever seen the long needle under the arm technique used with the knitter sitting on an upright chair or stool. With the needle firmly anchored, the knitter can use both hands to push the fabric along and form the stitches, it's all about speed.

Both my grandmother and one of my nannies used a knitter's bangle, this was a bracelet with a spike on which the ball of yarn was impaled and there was a flat disc that lipped on the end to secure it. They used the size of needle needed to accommodate the number of stitches and held the knitting with both hands, but they would carry it with them from room to room, or out into the garden if the weather was fine. I haven't seen one being used since the mid-1960s, I don't even know whether they're still made.

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > I posted a couple pictures of the eyelash yarn scarf I made. If interested you can find them in the Picture section of the forum and the title is Eyelash Yarn Scarf knitted by Flockie. Thanks
> ...


This pattern is all purl and yarn overs, and I used size 17 (US) 12mm. I didn't really have any problems with this yarn, and I finished it in 2 nights. I used the entire ball/skein as I like to wrap it around my neck loosely. After wrapping around once, it hangs to my knees and I'm 5' 2". It's so soft!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Excuse me, mjs. I should have looked first. I found one source that said it could be either spelling, but that derring-do is archaic. Then another source said it's absolutely derring, that daring-do doesn't exist. I am certainly not going to fight over it either way. Onward with all the other stuff that's going on.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, seems to me that you can get away with a lot of things -- this comes to people who are clever.
> ...


I have a knitter's bracelet that I bought at the Knitting Guild I have just rejoined. It looked like a nifty gadget at the time when I bought it ten years ago, but to be honest, I have never used it and it just sits in my knitting bag. It was designed/made by somebody in Delaware, but I have never seen anybody use one.
Sue


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> is she up to s or u now i can't remember. when your done with that series may i suggest James Patterson's Women's Murder Club. you can now pre order 11th hour. i have personalty read up to book 8. the only thing i will say is that it took me till page 100 of book 1 before it really got interesting. i almost said forget it and gave up on it. now i am so glad i didn't. all books after book 1 get you pretty much hooked from page 1.
> 
> I really liked the Women's Murder Club series, read through book 10 and have ordered #11. I also like all of Patterson's Alex Cross series.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I have used the Fun Fur ONCE to make a scarf. My experience was that I needed to make two halves and join them in the back because the fur seemed to be directional. If I hadn't done that, it would have been going up on one side of the scarf and down on the other. I love the way it looks, but donated the rest of the yarn I had to the local Sr. Centre.
> Flockie, yours are so glam! I only looked at the pictures - did you post a pattern?


I used the Openwork Angora Scarf pattern designed by Laura Bryant. I found it on the knittingdailytv.com website. I made this scarf doing the purls and yarn overs. It can be changed to knits and yarn overs for a slightly flatter look. I have used the eyelash yarn and fun fur without combining another lighter weight yarn. I also used acrylic yarns, tweedy looking yarns and variegated and I really liked how all of them look. About the only thing I changed on the pattern other than not using the suggested Angora was changing the cast on number. The fun fur and eyelash I did 12 cast on and used the entire ball/skein. The other yarns I did 16 cast on and kept going until the length made me happy!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I posted it yesterday and I was the first posting. It is not on the Tea Party post - it is in the section for pictures.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

britgirl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


There are several patterns floating around the internet for yarn bags, designed to carry balls of yarn around with you. They hang from the knitter's wrist. There is a style to use with the pre-wound center-pull yarn skeins, too. They can be knit or crocheted. I've not seen the bracelet you bought, though. There was a thread on KP several months ago about knitters' sheaths. They posted a link, but i really couldn't understand how they worked.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I never knew that there was a knitting bangle. Dave, you have been very informative. I wonder what else the generation we live in has no idea about the knitting things of yesterday! We need a time warp machine to get us back there to have a look around! haha, but only if we have time to do it....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Excuse me, mjs. I should have looked first. I found one source that said it could be either spelling, but that derring-do is archaic. Then another source said it's absolutely derring, that daring-do doesn't exist. I am certainly not going to fight over it either way. Onward with all the other stuff that's going on.


_Tales of derring-do_ is one of those slightly dated terms, a bit 'Biggles', but I enjoy using it from time to time!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


Thanks for the info, I think I'll pick some up and have a go, I don't get to play with fancy yarns very often.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I can remember them both using one, might be worth having a go to see whether you get on with it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I never knew that there was a knitting bangle. Dave, you have been very informative. I wonder what else the generation we live in has no idea about the knitting things of yesterday! We need a time warp machine to get us back there to have a look around! haha, but only if we have time to do it....


That's why I love old archives, old magazines can be incredibly informative, particularly the advertisements, some of them are also hilarious!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

The Sue Grafton books are up to V is for Vengence. It was very good. I also like the J.D. Robb books about Eve Dallas who is a New York Homicide Dective who is married to this really really rich guy named Rourke. The books are set in the years 2059 & 2060. 
Lisa


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

What is a knitting belt? How does that work?
carol (IL)


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Ah, Dave, That was one of my heroes as a child, Biggles.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Excuse me, mjs. I should have looked first. I found one source that said it could be either spelling, but that derring-do is archaic. Then another source said it's absolutely derring, that daring-do doesn't exist. I am certainly not going to fight over it either way. Onward with all the other stuff that's going on.


Daring or reckless action.

[Misinterpretation of earlier derrynge do, misprint of Late Middle English dorryng do, daring to do, from Middle English durring don, daring to do : durring, present participle of durren, to dare (from Old English durran; see dare) + don, to do; see do1.]

I thought this, from answers.com, quite interesting. So they really are the same word. Even if it is archaic (maybe I am too) I think it has a nice sound to describe particular action.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> What is a knitting belt? How does that work?
> carol (IL)


It's a padded piece of leather with holes in it that you use to put one of the needles in and the belt holds it in position, this means you can knit one-handed. I've only ever seen one being used in a living heritage museum. I don't think they're used much these days, but they might come back into fashion, knitting is making a tremendous revival in the UK..

Dave


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> is she up to s or u now i can't remember. when your done with that series may i suggest James Patterson's Women's Murder Club. you can now pre order 11th hour. i have personalty read up to book 8. the only thing i will say is that it took me till page 100 of book 1 before it really got interesting. i almost said forget it and gave up on it. now i am so glad i didn't. all books after book 1 get you pretty much hooked from page 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read the grafton's and all of patterson so far.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I used to use a small crochet bag that I would put my crochet cotton in so i could walk around while I was working on doilies or small projects. My daughter always thought it was for her.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> What is a knitting belt? How does that work?
> carol (IL)


Here is just a little something that I found after I read Dave's answer.
http://www.oldandinteresting.com/knitting-sheaths.aspx


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is cold here today! We did have recess, but only because the kids needed it. We were all cold. Wish I could stay home in my jammies and knit, but I have to get out this evening. I'll check with KP later!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > What is a knitting belt? How does that work?
> ...


Nice site, lots of fun stuff there!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


Yah, what I thought too so I bookmarked it into my favorites. I want to go back there and explore it all!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns....great site! thanks for sharing it. Fascinating the history. My question still remains...who invented knitting....wrapping yarn around 2 sticks in a particular way so it won't come undone. How did that come about?
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Carol, I would suppose that our ancestors (way back when) got together and decided that although it worked alright when each one was holding one stick and tossing the yarn ball back and forth, it was so much better for one person to hold both little sticks and wrap the yarn over and under through. Then someone came along and called it knitting!

Supposedly, the knitting came along by the Egyptian culture needs way back in the early BC centuries. Apparently there is a museum that has glove knitted in this time period?

Anyway, here is a web site that kind of might say something about the origins of knitting.
http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEAThistory101.html


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Again I say Wow. I'm going to have a marathon reading session tomorrow when I read all 43 pages of this week's tea party.

I hope you can bring up the following site. It's so darling I had to show it to All Y'All. Happy watching! Sue/dandylion

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.godvine.com%2FWatch-What-This-90-Year-Old-Couple-Does-at-the-Clinic-1106.html&h=BAQG4odDxAQF2L1FVA2D_mOfnr98RX-4DKihIWl3hRBKnOQ


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > I posted a couple pictures of the eyelash yarn scarf I made. If interested you can find them in the Picture section of the forum and the title is Eyelash Yarn Scarf knitted by Flockie. Thanks
> ...


Dave I have made about 30 scarves out of eyelash yarns. Personally I don't have trouble knitting with it but people that do have trouble complain about the lash wrapping around the needles and they mistake it for a stitch so then they get holes or more or less stitches. I've seen both and had fixed many for people. I actually love to work with it.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I have used the Fun Fur ONCE to make a scarf. My experience was that I needed to make two halves and join them in the back because the fur seemed to be directional. If I hadn't done that, it would have been going up on one side of the scarf and down on the other. I love the way it looks, but donated the rest of the yarn I had to the local Sr. Centre.
> Flockie, yours are so glam! I only looked at the pictures - did you post a pattern?


I always re-roll my yarn and if you take it off the skeins the same way you will not have the directional differences. It really helps.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is way off topic, but just have to share!! I found a LYS today, it's only 15 miles from my home, such beautiful yarns!! They offer classes and also have time to just come sit and knit or crochet. I am new to this area, have only lived here for a year the only shops I knew of were about a 45 min drive, Jo Ann's and Micheal's of course but just a bit to far especially in the evenings. The owner had heard of KP so I have sent her a link to join us. I am so excited that I will now have someone to sit and visit with that understands what I am talking about! (No one in my friends and family circle does any needle work  ) Thanks for the history sites, I'll enjoy reading those for sure! Love the TP, so much info and great friends!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> This is way off topic, but just have to share!! I found a LYS today, it's only 15 miles from my home, such beautiful yarns!! They offer classes and also have time to just come sit and knit or crochet. I am new to this area, have only lived here for a year the only shops I knew of were about a 45 min drive, Jo Ann's and Micheal's of course but just a bit to far especially in the evenings. The owner had heard of KP so I have sent her a link to join us. I am so excited that I will now have someone to sit and visit with that understands what I am talking about! (No one in my friends and family circle does any needle work  ) Thanks for the history sites, I'll enjoy reading those for sure! Love the TP, so much info and great friends!!


Ok, Marrianne, we are all coming over to explore this LYS with you!! Get the tea pot ready! We will all bring our own knitting needles. We do need a yarn playground all in our own backyard. I am so happy you have found one close to you and where you can get to talk stitches with others and compare patterns and such things.

I have to ask you: what did you think of the Beverly Hillbillies calling their piano the pie-annie? *chuckles and giggles*, I could not figure it out at first!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > This is way off topic, but just have to share!! I found a LYS today, it's only 15 miles from my home, such beautiful yarns!! They offer classes and also have time to just come sit and knit or crochet. I am new to this area, have only lived here for a year the only shops I knew of were about a 45 min drive, Jo Ann's and Micheal's of course but just a bit to far especially in the evenings. The owner had heard of KP so I have sent her a link to join us. I am so excited that I will now have someone to sit and visit with that understands what I am talking about! (No one in my friends and family circle does any needle work  ) Thanks for the history sites, I'll enjoy reading those for sure! Love the TP, so much info and great friends!!
> ...


well, I'll have the kettle heating and the tea pots ready!! I'd love the company for sure! Our pie-annie is a digital one, doesn't have quite the tone that the old uprights did for sure! (and I grew up hearing pea-anner LOL) :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LOL :lol:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > pattys76 said:
> ...


 :shock: small world, we are about 15 miles from cushman, (batesville) and have family at springmill, oil trough used to be called oil city in my gramps day. i know this part of arkansas well. we have some beautiful country and great folks around here, but we have our areas also, where you need to just stay away unless your invited up on their hill. don't know where Gravette is though?????


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


Gravette is in the north west corner of the state, in Benton County. Yep I know the type. My Dad used to tell us stories about family members that you could tell how you rated with them by how close to the house you got invited to come. I think I still have some family living in Batesville.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dear Pattys 76, and Southern Gal, been following your posts with interest. Had a very busy day with 5 lots of visitors- Knitting projects now include a request for three beanies, which I rather enjoy making. It is almost 8 at night, Thursday, tomorrow we hope to go out to a dance, thermometer nearly 26 C. so we are all sitting round the fan! Have a good nights rest!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just read the post about knitting bracelets, etc. When I was in primary school, aged about 7, we made a lap-bag (really just an apron with the end turned up to form a large pocket) which was supposed to hold your wool while you knitted and to store your pins, etc when you were finished knitting. I have no idea what happened to it, but might just consider making myself another one!
Also mjs, 'derring' would have a double r because the vowel before it is soft eg swimming, shopping, whereas if it was a hard vowel it would be a single letter eg writing, hoping - though no doubt the english language being what it is there will be many exceptions to the rule! Sorry if that sounded a bit school teacherish - you can take the teacher out of the school, but you can't ...............


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just read the post about knitting bracelets, etc. When I was in primary school, aged about 7, we made a lap-bag (really just an apron with the end turned up to form a large pocket) which was supposed to hold your wool while you knitted and to store your pins, etc when you were finished knitting. I have no idea what happened to it, but might just consider making myself another one!
> Also mjs, 'derring' would have a double r because the vowel before it is soft eg swimming, shopping, whereas if it was a hard vowel it would be a single letter eg writing, hoping - though no doubt the english language being what it is there will be many exceptions to the rule! Sorry if that sounded a bit school teacherish - you can take the teacher out of the school, but you can't ...............


I know which letters to use by the pronunciation of the vowel before the end. Long vowels get no extra letter, short vowels do.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Just read the post about knitting bracelets, etc. When I was in primary school, aged about 7, we made a lap-bag (really just an apron with the end turned up to form a large pocket) which was supposed to hold your wool while you knitted and to store your pins, etc when you were finished knitting. I have no idea what happened to it, but might just consider making myself another one!
> ...


And now for the information I was just told. Colin, pronounced by me Cole in, and I'm told in England is Collin. How do you like them apples.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just finished some 4 fruit marmalade. The daughter says "yup it's marmalade, you do know I don't like it".


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The last lot of snow was still hanging around and a load more is now falling out of the sky and settling. I have to be the other sider of London by 8:30a.m. tomorrow, that'll be fun because they still haven't gritted the roads near me!

Oh joy!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The last lot of snow was still hanging around and a load more is now falling out of the sky and settling. I have to be the other sider of London by 8:30a.m. tomorrow, that'll be fun because they still haven't gritted the roads near me!
> 
> Oh joy!
> Dave


Hopefully they will get it done before you have to leave.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just finished some 4 fruit marmalade. The daughter says "yup it's marmalade, you do know I don't like it".


Sounds like you're in luck then, no need to put a padlock on the cupboard!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished some 4 fruit marmalade. The daughter says "yup it's marmalade, you do know I don't like it".
> ...


I am the only one that likes marmalade on toast. The rest of the house thinks it's for cooking with. I added lime to the 3 fruit marmalade receipt.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last lot of snow was still hanging around and a load more is now falling out of the sky and settling. I have to be the other sider of London by 8:30a.m. tomorrow, that'll be fun because they still haven't gritted the roads near me!
> ...


They didn't bother for the last lot, I doubt if they'll decide to be helpful with this, they have something else they deem more important to spend our money on.

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The last lot of snow was still hanging around and a load more is now falling out of the sky and settling. I have to be the other sider of London by 8:30a.m. tomorrow, that'll be fun because they still haven't gritted the roads near me!
> 
> Oh joy!
> Dave


It is currently 37 degrees (F) here near Chicago. They are predicting a 91% of snow flurries for tomorrow with a high temp near 32(F) and a low of 17(F). Have not heard what amount of snowfall we can expect, and there is another chance for snow next Monday and Tuesday. We have not received anywhere near the amounts of snow we usually get, nor have we had many really cold days. This winter has seen most temperatures above normal. Careful traveling tomorrow Dave and everyone else in the UK.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I like my crabapple marmalaide (has lemon and orange in it) on my toasted English muffin.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


How did it turn out, how many did you add, how did you adjust the sugar? I'm going one have one more attempt at making a lime marmalade I actually like this weekend, if this doesn't work I'm going to give up on it.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I added 1 lime and an extra 6 ounces of sugar. It is a bit tangy but I like it like that. If you send me the receipt I'll play around with it and see what I come up with.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last lot of snow was still hanging around and a load more is now falling out of the sky and settling. I have to be the other sider of London by 8:30a.m. tomorrow, that'll be fun because they still haven't gritted the roads near me!
> ...


Hope it isn't too bad for you. The problem in London is that we're dependent on public transport and the system runs at over 90% capacity, it doesn't take much to throw the schedules into utter chaos. For example, the London terminus I will be going into handles a quarter of a million passengers every day, that's a lot of trains!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Crabapple marmalade sounds good. My mom has a crabapple tree, she makes jelly with them, yum. Do you make the english muffins? When I lived in Canada a friend would make crumpets for me.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Thanks, but at the moment I'm tabulating my notes on all the failed experiments. I think I may have solved it, I let you all know how it goes after this attempt.

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hope it isn't too bad for you. The problem in London is that we're dependent on public transport and the system runs at over 90% capacity, it doesn't take much to throw the schedules into utter chaos. For example, the London terminus I will be going into handles a quarter of a million passengers every day, that's a lot of trains!

Dave[/quote]

I had no idea there was such a dependency on public transportation in London. I live in a suburb just outside of Chicago and we drive everywhere we go. If I lived in downtown Chicago then I would be able to either walk or use public transport. It doesn't seem that far, but to walk to the grocery store is nearly one mile so to do even the smallest amount of shopping would be difficult to carry while walking back home. Thanks for the eye-opener.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, but at the moment I'm tabulating my notes on all the failed experiments. I think I may have solved it, I let you all know how it goes after this attempt.

Dave[/quote]

Here's hoping it turns out for you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hope it isn't too bad for you. The problem in London is that we're dependent on public transport and the system runs at over 90% capacity, it doesn't take much to throw the schedules into utter chaos. For example, the London terminus I will be going into handles a quarter of a million passengers every day, that's a lot of trains!
> 
> Dave


I had no idea there was such a dependency on public transportation in London. I live in a suburb just outside of Chicago and we drive everywhere we go. If I lived in downtown Chicago then I would be able to either walk or use public transport. It doesn't seem that far, but to walk to the grocery store is nearly one mile so to do even the smallest amount of shopping would be difficult to carry while walking back home. Thanks for the eye-opener.[/quote]

The Greater London area covers six hundred square miles and has a population of over seven-and-a-half million, the number of people moving around every day is staggering, public transport is the only way to do it. There are ten major rail termini in Central London, then you have the underground, bus and riverboat system.

A lot of people are very worried about what will happen during the Olympics, many Londoners are going away until it's all over. London is the wrong place for the pointless farrago, they should have let Paris have it!

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

A lot of people are very worried about what will happen during the Olympics, many Londoners are going away until it's all over. London is the wrong place for the pointless farrago, they should have let Paris have it!

Dave[/quote]

Chicago was hoping for the Summer 2016 Olympics. I know a lot of people were worried about it, but from a taxpayers view. I was hoping for it only because I thought it might open up more jobs here. I've been unemployed nearly 4 years. I cannot even imagine how insane London will be for its residents once the Olympics begin. Should I just whisper that I love watching all the Olympic events on television?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> A lot of people are very worried about what will happen during the Olympics, many Londoners are going away until it's all over. London is the wrong place for the pointless farrago, they should have let Paris have it!
> 
> Dave


Chicago was hoping for the Summer 2016 Olympics. I know a lot of people were worried about it, but from a taxpayers view. I was hoping for it only because I thought it might open up more jobs here. I've been unemployed nearly 4 years. I cannot even imagine how insane London will be for its residents once the Olympics begin. Should I just whisper that I love watching all the Olympic events on television?[/quote]

For most host cities, the Olympics are a burden, for a busy capital, they're a massive upheaval. As it is the underground system handles three and a half million journeys every week-day. London is served by five airports, Heathrow is the biggest and it runs at 99.2% capacity, they're actually building a temporary terminal for the Olympics. But even if all those extra people pass through the airport OK, they're then going to need to get into the centre of London and across to the other side where the Olympic Park is located, the roads are at 97% capacity already. I'm staying well away from it.

In my view, they should have a permanent location, a nice island with a television studio, the tv companies can pay for it too!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Crabapple marmalade sounds good. My mom has a crabapple tree, she makes jelly with them, yum. Do you make the english muffins? When I lived in Canada a friend would make crumpets for me. ~~~~NanaCaren


I dont make the English muffins, they are quite inexpensive to buy. The Crumpets are expensive (if you can find them where I live). My friend makes the crabapple marmalaide. I just have the tree!! She makes them with Splenda for her diabetic husband. She gives some away too for the other diabetics in town. This is really nice to have for breakfast once in a while. She puts mine into little 1/2 cup jars for me. I send them back to her when I am done. This year I think I will ask her for her recipe and ask if I can share it with the Tea Party too. I dont expect my tree to produce this year. It seems to take every other year off the production of apples! haha, it needs time to recover from the loads of apples it puts out!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, I am with you on the Olympic thingy. Different countries could take turns on "hosting" it but each country would contribute to the contribution of $$$ and manpower to get the games going.


As far as your lime marmalaide goes, why dont you get the gannets' inputs into how to do this right? Surely they do have time on their minds whilest they dash around on their bikes!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What do crabapples taste like? I had the jelly a long time ago, but I've never eaten the fruit. Crabapples are quite small aren't they? Are they easy to grow? Does the tree get very big?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it isn't too bad for you. The problem in London is that we're dependent on public transport and the system runs at over 90% capacity, it doesn't take much to throw the schedules into utter chaos. For example, the London terminus I will be going into handles a quarter of a million passengers every day, that's a lot of trains!
> ...


The Greater London area covers six hundred square miles and has a population of over seven-and-a-half million, the number of people moving around every day is staggering, public transport is the only way to do it. There are ten major rail termini in Central London, then you have the underground, bus and riverboat system.

A lot of people are very worried about what will happen during the Olympics, many Londoners are going away until it's all over. London is the wrong place for the pointless farrago, they should have let Paris have it!

Dave[/quote]

I agree about the olympics. On the few occasions I've gone to England, one of the joys is the ease of getting around by public transportation. How I wish we had the options. Even considering things like the fact the line was closed down when we went to the station to get a train to Canterbury and we had to cart that luggage back down, walk on a dirt/gravel path, to a major road, where a bus was going to pick us up to take us to another station.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, I am with you on the Olympic thingy. Different countries could take turns on "hosting" it but each country would contribute to the contribution of $$$ and manpower to get the games going.
> 
> As far as your lime marmalaide goes, why dont you get the gannets' inputs into how to do this right? Surely they do have time on their minds whilest they dash around on their bikes!!


With limes it's tricky to get the balance right. Plus, London's roads are so crowded they don't need any distractions.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What do crabapples taste like? I had the jelly a long time ago, but I've never eaten the fruit. Crabapples are quite small aren't they? Are they easy to grow? Does the tree get very big?


It depends on the crabapple tree that you get. There are many kinds of crabapple trees. The one that I have grows large sweet red-purple apples. They are about 2 inches in diameter. They make excellent jams, jellys, crabapple sause, marmalaide, crabapple preserves, a good cooking apple. As with any fruit tree, you do have to trim/prune them every couple of years. Some crabapple trees need two trees to produce fruit. This one does not that I have.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What do crabapples taste like? I had the jelly a long time ago, but I've never eaten the fruit. Crabapples are quite small aren't they? Are they easy to grow? Does the tree get very big?


They're very tiny sour apples, the trees grow very well and dwarf varieties can be grown in a 10" pot on the patio, they're even available as minaret trees. Crab apple and clove jelly is my favourite jelly.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lots of good information as usual. Thursday evening and I have been resting for about an hour. Of course, I've been reading the TP for at least half of that time. Working or the ruffle for a hat. I hope it works out. Otherwise, I guess I'll frog and start over.

Really neat thing happened at school the other day. A young girl asked me to help her learn to knit. She bought a loom and has made about 3 hats. Can't wait to get her started. Right now she loves the loom, so we'll see if she makes the transition.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

marmalade


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's a Winter Wonderland out there again! 

Only a couple of inches where I live, but I reckon the trains will be affected, they come from further out of London, I'm only 12 miles from Canary Wharf as the crow flies. I'm not over-keen on biking in sub-zero temperatures, must be getting old, but at least KTM build bikes for nasty conditions!

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just finished some 4 fruit marmalade. The daughter says "yup it's marmalade, you do know I don't like it".


I would have told her you made it for yourself.

:-D


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > This is way off topic, but just have to share!! I found a LYS today, it's only 15 miles from my home, such beautiful yarns!! They offer classes and also have time to just come sit and knit or crochet. I am new to this area, have only lived here for a year the only shops I knew of were about a 45 min drive, Jo Ann's and Micheal's of course but just a bit to far especially in the evenings. The owner had heard of KP so I have sent her a link to join us. I am so excited that I will now have someone to sit and visit with that understands what I am talking about! (No one in my friends and family circle does any needle work  ) Thanks for the history sites, I'll enjoy reading those for sure! Love the TP, so much info and great friends!!
> ...


I remember my Grandma pronouncing it "peanner"


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, hope your bike trip across London was a safe one! You (ALL!) can laugh at this question, it's OK. Do they make what we call Snow Tires for motor bikes? Or All-Weather tires? Just asking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi siouxann, don't seem to be many people on line at present,
how are you doing?! I have just put up my circulars for the night. Another hot one.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> It's a Winter Wonderland out there again!
> 
> Only a couple of inches where I live, but I reckon the trains will be affected, they come from further out of London, I'm only 12 miles from Canary Wharf as the crow flies. I'm not over-keen on biking in sub-zero temperatures, must be getting old, but at least KTM build bikes for nasty conditions!
> 
> Dave


12 miles is a bit far in such bad weather, especially on a bike!!! :shock: Saying prayers for all the friends affected by the weather conditions, just a very weird winter for all!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Weird winter, northern Hemisphere, ditto to the summer we are having down here! Sleep tight all!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Goodnight Myfanwy, hope we hear from you tomorrow, Probably on the new TP.

Tessa.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dave....I LIKE the idea of a permanent spot for the Olympics....an island getaway. We should stir up that pot!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well good morning and happy Friday everyone. It's a rainy but fairly warm morning here in San Antonio this a.m.
It's about 8am now, but I've been up since 6 am,getting caught up on the last couple pages of TP and reading unread topics, messing with FB a little bit and working on a sock I'm trying to get done. 
I decided to make my neighbors husband a pair of socks for his 70somethingth birthday, I make things for the wife often, she loves doilies so I try to make her at least a couple a year, felt it was probably a good idea to make something for the other half for a change.
My Grandmother had a crabapple tree back home in Alaska, those little apples were the tartest, bitterest little things, but oh what marvelous jam they made. mmm...
Oh, and gooseberry jam, she had one of those bushes too. 
What I'd give for some gooseberry jam. 
Hope you all are having a great day where ever and in whatever weather conditions you are. 
Be back later to check in again. 
Good day for knitting with an old movie, maybe a movie marathon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, hope your bike trip across London was a safe one! You (ALL!) can laugh at this question, it's OK. Do they make what we call Snow Tires for motor bikes? Or All-Weather tires? Just asking.


I know they make studded tires for motorcycles. That is what my first husband used in the snow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished some 4 fruit marmalade. The daughter says "yup it's marmalade, you do know I don't like it".
> ...


I'll do that next time I make it. This morning she is coming up with ideas for me to use it that she might like. Thumb print cookies were at the top of the list.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, hope your bike trip across London was a safe one! You (ALL!) can laugh at this question, it's OK. Do they make what we call Snow Tires for motor bikes? Or All-Weather tires? Just asking.


With bikes the entire set-up has to be changed, it's not simply a matter of putting on a different set of wheels. The usual thing is to take a couple of pounds of pressure out of your normal tyres.

My KTM is what's known as a _Super Motard_, it's basically an off-road bike adjusted for mainly road use but with muddy track capability, it can be turned into a full-on off-roader in an hour or so. They're brilliant in city centres because of their handling and torque, and ideal for bad conditions; I wouldn't take a sport bike out on ice, they're scary on poor surfaces.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Winter Wonderland out there again!
> ...


It wasn't too bad once I reached the main roads, buses and lorries are good at chewing up the snow. I've just returned in brilliant sunshine, although it's still around freezing so the roads where I live are still icy. _The Lad_ spent the morning playing in the snow on his little off-road bike while I was in town, we don't get much snow in the South East, so he's been making the most of it.

Just as well I biked into town, there was a signal failure on one of the main lines and a train broke down just outside London as well, I was told the train journey was pretty miserable for a lot of people.

It's going to be another cold night, -4degC, so there'll be a lot of ice tomorrow morning, I think I'll stay in until it thaws!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, hope your bike trip across London was a safe one! You (ALL!) can laugh at this question, it's OK. Do they make what we call Snow Tires for motor bikes? Or All-Weather tires? Just asking.
> ...


We don't get enough snow where I am, it's only the side roads where it lingers.

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Well it is another strange day here on the west coast of Scotland, very damp, which is not unusual for here, but so foggy. The fog horns are blasting out at regular intervals from the boats going up and down the water. I was at our morning group of knitters,sewers, spinners etc and on the short drive along I went from a wall of fog into brilliant sunshine then back into fog. Now settled down nicely with a cuppa, piece of Jamaican banana ginger loaf and Solway the dog visitor curled up on my lap. I am going to sew up the cardigan I have done for a friend and listen to audio book Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold. I see it is read by the author herself which is quite interesting, you would think she would have had enough of the book by the time she had written it. That is something I would like to do as I used to tape stories for friends' children when they lived overseas. It was a great help to them to remember their mother tongue as they were 3 and 5 at the time and of course it helped them to remember me and keep the links going.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


The side roads are usually pretty bad here too. This year has been nice to much snow at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a very good report on the wintery conditions in europe.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/02/10/world/europe/europe-cold-snap/index.html?eref=igoogledmn_topstories

also a lot of pictures.

looks very cold - too cold for my liking.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a very good report on the wintery conditions in europe.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/02/10/world/europe/europe-cold-snap/index.html?eref=igoogledmn_topstories
> 
> ...


It reached all of 2degC/35degF to-day, where I am it's -3degC/26degF at the moment and they are predicting a couple of degrees lower in Central London and maybe as low at -10degC/14degF in rural areas, a fairly severe frost. I know that isn't considered too bad some parts of the world, but it's very cold for us!

It's a lot worse on the continent, they've had to use ice-breakers on the Danube and some of the canals in Venice have frozen!

We all hoping for it to warm up soon, the electricity bills for this quarter are going to be horrendous!

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is a very good report on the wintery conditions in europe.
> ...


Those pictures are beautiful when you can watch them while inside a nice warm home, snuggled in a recliner and catching up on the KP. Those of you who are in such bitter conditions hopefully get to snuggle in a warm place with a hot drink and be safe.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is a very good report on the wintery conditions in europe.
> ...


Hope it warms up for you soon. 
Today we got up to 34F, chilly but it is dropping now. They say it will go down to 6F. Sure feels a lot colder when the wind is blowing. The snow they have been predicting has started to fall.

The pictures look lovely but, that is because it isn't me out in the cold. I do get to take some nice pictures in the winter I think the snow & ice on the trees is lovely. Especially when the sun is shinning on it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

This was St. James's Park at noon to-day, it isn't often the birds get around by walking across the lake!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> This was St. James's Park at noon to-day, it isn't often the birds get around by walking across the lake!
> 
> Dave


Looks neat but, rather chilly.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Recently there was a discussion of yeast. Turns out that somewhat less is needed now because of improved manufacturing. Some may find this site interesting.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipe/yeast.html?go=EM120210S&utm_source=EM120210&utm_medium=email&utm_content=&spMailingID=4389723&spUserID=MTEwMDMxNDgxMDkS1&spJobID=262775107&spReportId=MjYyNzc1MTA3S0


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> Recently there was a discussion of yeast. Turns out that somewhat less is needed now because of improved manufacturing. Some may find this site interesting.
> 
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipe/yeast.html?go=EM120210S&utm_source=EM120210&utm_medium=email&utm_content=&spMailingID=4389723&spUserID=MTEwMDMxNDgxMDkS1&spJobID=262775107&spReportId=MjYyNzc1MTA3S0


That is very interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you mjs, as NanaCaren says, this [the posting about the yeast] makes very interesting reading. 
Right in the middle of today's bread bake. We did not get to the dance last night. Unfortuntely hubby was too tired after his visit to the new doctor.
Pity you can't export a climate! We have a very pleasant 22C and a mild drizzle.
Dollyclaire, I feel for you in your fog, good thing to have your little companion!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Very interesting, mjs. Thanks.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> This was St. James's Park at noon to-day, it isn't often the birds get around by walking across the lake!
> 
> Dave


Sure looks cold.

Thanks Sam for the link to that other site.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's 11op.m. in London and I've just started up this week's Tea Party, hope you'll come along for a chat at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-60551-1.html

Dave


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

As usual, your receipt(s) sounds yummmm, Dave. Hi to all KPers everywhere 'round the globe. Been watching the Euro weather since I have tons of relatives there. Burrrrr!!! I guess I'll take OR weather after all, though I have to take mega doses of Vit B3. The other day when I cheked out at the store with a bottle of it, the woman behind me in line said, 'the water company should really be adding the stuff to our drinking water'. Everyone started laughing.

Finishing Scoody for a friend, still impaired from painful hand/arm. 

Checking back later, now off to market for some fresh asparagus for tonight's dinner.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> This was St. James's Park at noon to-day, it isn't often the birds get around by walking across the lake!
> 
> Dave


Awesome, the dead of winter!!! I'm ready for spring, lol.

Ingrid


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Nice connection, Sam. Pretty pictures. Thanks! Winter finally returned to Chicago. It's been a beautiful snow all afternoon. Not much accumulation, so it shouldn't be too limiting. Our son is flying in tonight for a brief ski weekend in Wisconsin. This is just what he needs! Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny, so I don't know how long the snow will last.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.
Carol (IL)


----------

